# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Dlink DWL 900AP+

## papashark

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Είπα να γράψω μερικές σύντομες εντυπώσεις από τα περιβόητα 900αρια μιας που πήραμε αρκετοί.

Η εγκατάσταση είναι εξαιρετικά απλή αφού δεν χρειάζετε κανένας driver, κανένα software, παραμόνο ο web browser (IE ή Netscape) που όλοι έχουμε στο PC μας. μια που το 900αρι έχει web based software.

Συνδέουμε απλά με ένα καλώδιο δυκτίου το 900αρι στο δύκτιο μας (ή απλά στον Η/Υ μας), μπαίνουμε μέσω του Ι.Ε. στην δνση http://192.168.0.50΄, μετά επιλέγουμε από το advanced το mode λειτουργείας (access point / wireless client / wireless bridge / multi-point bridge). 
Στη συνέχεια από το home/lan ορίζουμε τις σωστές ΙΡ σε περίπτωση που έχουμε επιλέξει σαν mode λειτουργείας access point βάζοντας μια IP στο ίδιο range με το υπόλοιπο δύκτιο, το subnet mask και σαν gateway τον υπολογιστή που μοιράζει το internet (ή το router μας). Εάν έχουμε επιλέξει την λειτουργεία wireless client καλό θα ήταν να βάλουμε dynamic IP, ειδικά εάν επιθυμούμε να μπαίνουμε και σε άλλα WLΑΝs.
Ακόμα καλό θα ήταν εάν θέλουμε να επιτρέψουμε και σε άλλους να μπαίνουν ασύρματα στο δυκτιό μας να ενεργοπιήσουμε και το DHCP.

Προσοχή χρειάζεται όταν έχουμε ορίσει dynamic ΙΡ, καθώς πρέπει να βρούμε ποια ΙΡ πήρε προκειμένου να μπορούμε να το ξαναβρούμε από τον ΙΕ.

Και μετά ? Τίποτε άλλο... Όλα τα άλλα δουλεύουν μόνα τους....

Το μενού είναι αρκετά φτωχό, καθότι δεν σου δίνει πληροφορίες για signal quality & Strength, δεν μπορείς να ορίσεις τα mw της εξόδου (ειναι σταθερά 30), αλλά τουλάχιστων μπορείς να δεις άν έχεις χαμένα πακέτα.

Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές ταχύτητας, σε κοντινή απόσταση, με ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή των 22mbits, και μεταφορά αρχείου 100mBytes, η μέση ταχύτητα ήταν γύρω στα 6.2-6.5 mbits, με μάξιμουμ τα 7.5, ενώ μερικές στιγμές έποιανε ταχύτητες γύρω στα 14-14.5 mbits. Ακόμα δοκίμασα και ταυτόχρονο upload/download με ίδιου μεγέθους αρχέιο και είχα 3-4mbits από κάθε κατεύθηνση (χωρίς να περνάνε συνολικά τα 7-7.5). Θα δοκιμάσω και μεταφορά αρχείων και με μάξιμουμ ταχύτητα διασύνδεσεις στα 11mbits.

Ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτιμα που έχουν τα 900αρια, είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είναι ο Η/Υ συνδεδεμένος για να λειτουργούν, κοινώς, τοποθετήτε το 900αρι στην πρίζα και αρχίζετε να απομακρύνεστε για να δείτε μέχρι που φτάνει η εμβέλεια τους, είναι ιδανικά για πειραματισμούς.

Νεότερα μόλις κάνουμε και το πρώτο "μακρινό" link !

----------


## fidakis

Μην ξεχνάμε και το νεότερο firmware έκδοση 2.1 που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στο site της dLink.

Επίσης με χαρά μου είδα ότι φέρουν την πιστοποίηση CE στο κουτί τους, κάτι που μας είχε απασχολήσει παλιότερα αν θυμάστε...

----------


## pwn1

Yposthrizei SNMP ?
Arketes apo tis parametrous, opos signal strength, connected MTs, klp
einai krymmenes mesa sta MIBs !!

----------


## drf

> Yposthrizei SNMP ?
> Arketes apo tis parametrous, opos signal strength, connected MTs, klp
> einai krymmenes mesa sta MIBs !!


λίγο ποιο συγκεκριμένος μπορείς να γίνεις μιας και το θέμα είναι πιστεύω ενδιαφέρον...  ::

----------


## pwn1

Πιο συγκεκριμένα:
Για το D-Link 1000AP που έχω δοκιμάσει, τρέχει ένας embedded SNMP Agent, ο οποίος 
υποστηρίζει τα ακόλουθα MIBs:
IEEE 802.11 Management Information Base
802.11 Extension MIB

Τα παραπάνω MIBs (gia to DWL-1000AP) υπάρχουν στον κατάλογο:
/Program Files/D-Link/D-Link Wireless LAN AP Manager/Mibs
Εκει μπορεις να δεις ολα τα managed objects και περιγραφη για καθε ενα.

Χρησιμοποιωντας ενα SNMP manager (client) (p.x. MIB-Browser, HP openview, akoma kai ena snmpwalk apo to linux einai arketo !) μπορεις να δεις ολα τα περιεχομενα των MIBs του AP.

----------


## Achille

Αυτό το έχετε υπόψιν σας;
Αντιγραφή από το http://seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/BuildingCxNode

*Regarding the 900AP it only works in "client" mode with a limited set of their hardware (900AP+, 1000AP+), I've spoken with DLink on this issue (I'm trying to use it with one of their own 713P routers), short story is that this product is blatanly miss advertised - and they aren't willing to fix it. DON'T BUY THE DWL-900AP FOR CLIENT MODE!!!* 

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σε client mode αν το 900AP+ συνεργάζεται με άλλο Access Point;
Πιστεύω ότι το θέμα είναι σημαντικό...παρόλο που τα προϊόντα της Dlink είναι πολύ φτηνά, υποστηρίζουνε 22Mbps (αυτό το 802.11b+ είναι πιστοποιημένο από την IEEE ή είναι πατέντα της Texas Instruments; ) κλπ, δεν είναι καλό να περιοριστούμε αναγκαστικά σε έναν προμηθευτή AP και client...

Γνωρίζει κανένας με ποιόν τρόπο υλοποιεί το bridging mode to AP900+ ; Είναι έξυπνο bridge ή απλά passive repeater; Γιατί αν είναι το δεύτερο θα τελειώσουμε το bandwidth σε χρόνο μηδέν!
Το bridging mode του Dlink δουλέβει με άλλα Access Points;

Φέρτε και κανένα manual από AP900+ στο meeting να το μελετήσουμε!

----------


## dti

Στο αυριανό meeting θα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας και 1-2 D-Link 900+ 
Οσον αφορά τις παρατηρήσεις σου συμφωνώ, δεν πρέπει να περιοριζόμαστε μόνο στα προϊόντα μίας εταιρείας. Απλά όσοι το αγόρασαν, το πήραν με το σκεπτικό οτι είναι πολύ φθηνό, προσφέρει ταχύτητα μέχρι 22 Mbps και τέλος οτι λειτουργεί σε 4 modes: Point-to-Point, Point-to-Multipoint, Bridge, Client.
Αν κάποιο από αυτά δε λειτουργεί, ας μας το πούν. Πάντως ήταν ξεκάθαρο οτι λειτουργεί σε ένα mode μόνο κάθε φορά.
Επομένως, Repeater δεν είναι, ελάχιστα AP's προσφέρουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα.
Μεταξύ αυτών και το 2011b της Intel, το οποίο θα έχω στη διάθεσή μου πολύ σύντομα, αφού το "χτύπησα" στο e-bay και το πήρα καινούργιο σχεδόν μισοτιμής.  ::

----------


## dti

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... B:EOA:US:2

----------


## fidakis

To bridge mode, to leei kai to manual kapou, douleuei mono me proionta ths idias seiras... kai etsi syni0izetai, mias kai den yparxei standard gia thn ylopoihsh. Otan 0es na douleupseis bridging pairneis zeugaria.

----------


## dti

> Καλα το μηχάνημα μόνο καφέ δεν ψήνει...


Οντως έχει φοβερές δυνατότητες. Μεταξύ των άλλων μοναδικών χαρακτηριστικών, διαθέτει και *QoS για VoIP*, *Mobile IP* και δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της ισχύος εκπομπής *ξεχωριστά για κάθε μία από τις 2 κεραίες* (τις ενσωματωμένες, ή τις εξωτερικές)  ::

----------


## drf

> http://www.intel.com/network/connect...lan_access.htm
> Καλα το μηχάνημα μόνο καφέ δεν ψήνει...αυτό που με ψήνει ιδιαίτερα είναι το Power Over Ethernet! Τραβάς ένα καλώδιο και καθαρίζεις...
> Για πες τώρα και την τιμή του για να μας πέσουν τα μαλλιά!


to POE το κάνει και το μικρό 900αράκι...  ::

----------


## papashark

Θα παρακαλούσα καταρχάς όταν κάποιος ξεκινάει ένα topic για μια συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, να μην αρχίζουν να μπαίνουν μέσα άσχετα πράγματα. Ακόμα όταν κάποιος θα έχει κάτι να προσθέσει κάτι σχετικά με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή να το βάζει στο topic που έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει.

Έτσι μελλοντικά τα νέα μέλη θα βρίσκουν πιο εύκολα πληροφορίες, χωρίς να χάνουν χρόνο με άσχετα πράγματα (πχ φοβερό μηχάνημα, φοβερή γκόμενα κλπ)

Επί του θέματος να προσθέσω ότι μπορείτε να βρείτε στο ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/DWL900AP+ τα εξείς :
1) Το νέο firmware, 2.20 με ημ/νια εκδωσης 27/9/02 (καθώς και τα παλιά)
2) dwl900AP+_manager220.exe (1.91 MB), ένα πολύ ωραίο πρόγραμμα για management της συσκευής το οποίο έχει την δυνατότητα να βρίσκει την συσκευή ασχέτως IP (ακόμα και αν την έχετε χάσει όπως ο stoidis την πρώτη μέρα και μετά εγώ στην συνέχεια). 
3) dwl900ap+_utility_10.exe (1.89MB). To SMNP utility που ρωτάγατε αρκετοί από εσάς
4) Το καινούργιο manual, έκδωση 2.03 της 16/9/02, μέγεθος 6.89 MB
5) Υπάρχουν και σε pdf μορφή 2 QIG's (Quick Installation Guides)

Και κάτι τελευταίο που βρήκα :
*Με reset (το κρατάμε 10") στο 900+ δεν αλλάζει η IP που έχουμε δώσει !*

----------


## Achille

Σε IBSS mode όμως δεν παίζει. Τα multi modes που υποστηρίζει είναι proprietary της Dlink επομένως ούτε αυτά μας κάνουνε. Το client mode δεν είναι σίγουρο αν λειτουργεί με access points άλλης εταιρίας, επομένως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι λειτουργεί σαν access point.
Άρα μας κάνει για να μοιράζουμε σε clients, δεν μας κάνει όμως για το backbone, όπου αναγκαστικά θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε PC με κάρτα Prism >2.

Δαμιανέ περιμένω να έρθει το Intel να μου δώσεις το manual να το διαβάσω, ίσως αυτό κάνει για το backbone (αν έχεις υπόψιν σου online manual, κάντο ένα post σε νέα ενότητα με το όνομα του Intel!)

----------


## harisk

Ενημερωτικά να πω ότι δουλεύω δυο SMC2602W ad-hoc σε Linux.
Δεν έχω τρέξει hostAP ακόμα. 
Τα κύρια προβλήματα μου είναι :

1) Αστάθεια που κατα πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα hardware στο ένα PC.

2) Προβληματικό compile γιατί χρησιμποιώ διαφορετικές εκδόσεις linux kernel ( 2.4.7-10, 2.4.2-2- redhat 7.1-7.2) το έτρεξα μια μικρή χακια!!!

3)Δεν χρησιμποιώ ακόμα την καινούργια έκδοση του linux-wlan-ng (0.15)

Θα κάνω την κίνηση να ανέβω σε όλα τα συστήματα σε 7.3 και βλέπουμε

----------


## Maax

Erwtisis pros Papashark h opoios 3erei mou apantaei ...

1. otan kaneis install to dwl900ap+_utility_10.exe sou kanei uninstall to dwl900AP+_manager220.exe - dhladh den mporeis na ta exeis kai ta 2 mazi !!!!!! 
2. to dwl900ap+_utility_10.exe doulevei kanonika me to new firmware 2.20 ?? - giati se mena den doulevei mou vgazei error - den to dokimasa me to palio firmware 2.10
-------------------------
to error :

Access violation at address 0049636D in module 'AirPlus_Manager.exe'. Read of address 00000000.
-------------------------

Kai me to new firmware 2.20 pros8estike ena akomh mode leitourgias to Repeater opote to DWL 900AP+ exei pleon 5 mode  :: 

ayta  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

1) Ξανακάνε install το dwl900AP+_manager220.exe και θα παίξει κανονικά.

2) Για τον smnp utility θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές και θα επανέλθω

----------


## Maax

> 1) Ξανακάνε install το dwl900AP+_manager220.exe και θα παίξει κανονικά.
> 
> 2) Για τον smnp utility θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές και θα επανέλθω


molis 3anakanw install to dwl900AP+_manager220.exe mou kanei uninstall to dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe  ::  
me tipota den mporw na exw kai ta 2 mazi  ::

----------


## papashark

Χμμμ, παράξενο, εμένα μου παρουσιάστηκε το μισό πρόβλημα και λύθηκε με την επανεγκατάσταση του dwl900AP+_manager220.exe.

Δεν δοκιμάζεις να κάνεις εγκατάστασει σε διαφορετικά directory ? Το to dwl900ap+_utility_10.exe τι μύνημα λάθους σου βγάζει ?

----------


## Maax

> Χμμμ, παράξενο, εμένα μου παρουσιάστηκε το μισό πρόβλημα και λύθηκε με την επανεγκατάσταση του dwl900AP+_manager220.exe.
> 
> Δεν δοκιμάζεις να κάνεις εγκατάστασει σε διαφορετικά directory ? Το to dwl900ap+_utility_10.exe τι μύνημα λάθους σου βγάζει ?


To dokimasa kai se diaforetika dir alla pali mou kanei uninstall to proigoumeno install  :: 

Mhpws paizei rolo pou exw XP Pro ?

To error pou vgazei :
Access violation at address 0049636D in module 'AirPlus_Manager.exe'. Read of address 00000000.

To vrady pou 8a epistrepsw 8a to paidepsw mexri na vre8ei h lysh to poly poly na exw se 2 pc apo ena install  ::

----------


## Maax

Telika evala sto ena pc to dwl900AP+_manager220.exe kai doulevei kanonika kai se allo pc evala to dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe to opoio pali exei provlhma mou vgazei to idio sygkekrimeno error pou anefera se proigoumena post.

Access violation at address 0049636D in module 'AirPlus_Manager.exe'. Read of address 00000000. 

Den 3erw an se sas to dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe doulevei, se mena ginete kanonika install alla otan to trexw mou vgazei error.

exw to new firmware 2.20

Mhpws den einai symvato me to new firmware ?

----------


## papashark

Οπως σου ειπα και παραπάνω, σε εμένα το dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe δουλεύει μια χαρά με το firmware 2.20.....

Τι να πω, μήπως κάτι δεν έχει πάει καλά στην τελευταία αναβάθμηση του firmware ? Αν και δεν το νομίζω... Δες αν ανοιγει το utility χωρίς να έχεις το 900 καρφωμένο στο δύκτιο...

Υπόψιν εγώ τρέχω σε Win2000, δοκίμασε να κάνεισ install το dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe σε άλλο υπολογιστή με Windows XP, μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας το utility με τα XP.

----------


## Maax

exw kanei install to dwl900AP+_manager220.exe se Xp kai to dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe se W2Kas to error synexizete .
me kleisto to dlink anoigei to utility_10, molis tou dwsw revma h to koumpwsw sto switchhub tote vgazei to error.
8a dokimasw na to ypova8misw to firmware na valw to 1.1/2.0/2.1 kai na dokimasw pali, se kapoio firmware 8a katsei pou 8a paei ektos ki an vgaloun new utility

----------


## papashark

To : MAAX 

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα του utility, μου παρουσιάστηκε και εμένα το σφάλμα αυτό και δεν έτρεχε, όμως αφού παρουσιάστηκε το σφάλμα, ο υπολογιστής μου κατέρευσε μέχρι που δεν ξεκίναγε καν. Αφού αφαίρεσα την Studio PC10+ της Pinnacle, και το σύστημα άρχισε να λειτουργεί κανονικά, άρχισε να ξαναδουλεύει και το utility

----------


## papashark

Σήμερα έκανα δυο δοκιμές ακόμα με τα dlink 900AP+ και με μια Enterasys RoamAbout που μου έχει παραχωρήση ο GGEORGAN

Το πρώτο πείραμα ήταν η σύνδεση της RoamAbout ad hoc με το 900+. Αφού τοποθέτησα για πρώτη φορά την RoabAbout στο φορητό, τα Win2000 την αναγνώρησαν αμέσως ενώ το μηχάνημα με το που μπουτάρισε συνδέθηκε και στο internet μέσω του desktop το οποίο ήταν ήδη συνδεδεμένο στο ιντερνετ και το 900+ μοίραζε την σύνδεση ελεύθερα (20 μέτρα από το μπαλκόνι μου έχει ένα ιντερνετ καφέ, μόλις το πάρουν χαμπάρι βλέπω να στήσουν κεραιούλα να παίρνουν σύνδεση από μένα  ::  ). 

Μετά ξεκίνησα τις δοκιμές ταχύτητας και έμεινα έκπληκτος από την ταχύτητα, αντέγραφα ένα μεγάλο αρχείο (400ΜΒ) και παράλληλα έπαιζα βίντεο που διάβαζα από το σκληρό του desktop. Παρότι το 900+ συνδέετε με το desktop μέσω ενός hub 10ΜΒ, η σύνδεση επί 20 λεπτά ήταν σταθερή στα 9.6 - 9.8 Μb/s ταχύτητα υπέρ ικανοποιητική κατά την γνώμη μου, που αν δεν υπήρχε και το hub στην μέση μπορεί να ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη....

Το δεύτερο πείραμα ήταν να δοκιμάσω την δυνατότητα του 900+ να λειτουργεί σαν access point χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο πουθενά. Οπότε τοποθέτησα το ένα 900+ σαν client στο desktop με static IP, τοποθέτησα την RoamAbout στο φορητό με αυτόματες ρυθμίσεις (dynamic IP), και στη συνέχεια έβαλα το άλλο 900+ σαν access point, με ενεργοποιημένο το DHCP. Η RoamAbout πήρε αμέσως μία ΙΡ διεύθηνση, και είχα αμέσως πρόσβαση στο άλλο μηχάνημα καθώς και στο internet. Η ταχύτητα περιορίστηκε όμως στα 3 - 3.5 Mb καθότι το 900+ για καθε πακέτο έκανε και λήψη και αποστολή.

Πιστεύω ότι τα 900+ μπορούν να γίνουν εξαίρετα access points, με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις (τοποθέτηση στον ιστό της κεραίας και τροφοδοσία ρεύματος) χωρίς οτιδήποτε άλλο (μας βλέπω να υποχρεωνόμαστε σε γείτονες για να τα στήνουμε στις ταράτσες τους άν έχουν πιο καλή οπτική επαφή από εμάς !)

----------


## Symos

Kalhspera..
Skeftomai (opws polloi fantazomai) na proxwrhsw sthn agora enos 900+,kai tha ithela na kanw merikes pio "praktikes" erwthseis se osoys hdh ta exoyn. Kat'arxhn, poso kostise h agora toys apo USA?(telikh timh,me ola ta eksoda).Profanws theloyn trofodosia 110V,etsi?Pws lynetai ayto to problhma?Yparxei kapoios metasxhmatisths/adaptor kai poso kostizei?Diabasa oti yposthrizei POE.Poso kostizei peripoy enas POE adaptor? Well,kapoia allh leptomereia poy prepei na kserw?
Se pio texnika twra.Thelw se prwth fash na syndethw me enan (isws kai dyo) filoys me toys opoioys yparxei katharh optikh epafh se apostash to poly 200m. Exete dokimasei thn embeleia?Lete na paizei xwris ekswterikh keraia?(me topothetisi enos AP se kathe taratsa).An theloyme (mellontika) na moirasoyme mia DSL syndesh metaksy mas,tha htan kalytero to ena AP na einai 614? (den kserw th diafora toys,alla kati tetoio katalaba) Ypothetw pws synergazetai ok me ta 900,etsi?
Sorry gia ton kataigismo,opoiadhpote allh plhroforia,eyprosdekth..

----------


## harisk

> Σήμερα έκανα δυο δοκιμές ακόμα με τα dlink 900AP+ και με μια Enterasys RoamAbout που μου έχει παραχωρήση ο GGEORGAN
> 
> Το πρώτο πείραμα ήταν η σύνδεση της RoamAbout ad hoc με το 900+. 
> 
> Μετά ξεκίνησα τις δοκιμές ταχύτητας και έμεινα έκπληκτος από την ταχύτητα, αντέγραφα ένα μεγάλο αρχείο (400ΜΒ) και παράλληλα έπαιζα βίντεο που διάβαζα από το σκληρό του desktop. Παρότι το 900+ συνδέετε με το desktop μέσω ενός hub 10ΜΒ, η σύνδεση επί 20 λεπτά ήταν σταθερή στα 9.6 - 9.8 Μb/s ταχύτητα υπέρ ικανοποιητική κατά την γνώμη μου, που αν δεν υπήρχε και το hub στην μέση μπορεί να ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη....
> 
> Acces Point δοκιμή
> Η ταχύτητα περιορίστηκε όμως στα 3 - 3.5 Mb καθότι το 900+ για καθε πακέτο έκανε και λήψη και αποστολή.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι τα 900+ μπορούν να γίνουν εξαίρετα access points, με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις (τοποθέτηση στον ιστό της κεραίας και τροφοδοσία ρεύματος) χωρίς οτιδήποτε άλλο (μας βλέπω να υποχρεωνόμαστε σε γείτονες για να τα στήνουμε στις ταράτσες τους άν έχουν πιο καλή οπτική επαφή από εμάς !)


Αυτό είναι πολύ ενθαρυντικό γιατί σημαίνει ότι ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να φτάσει πολύ κοντά στην ονομαστική του απόδοση (11Mbit). Άρα το overhead του πρωτοκόλου είναι μικρότερο από ότι πιστεύαμε. Η ουσιαστική μείωση της απόδοσης έρχεται από την φύση του καναλιού και των πομποδεκτών που για την ώρα εξαναγκάζουν τις συνδέσεις να είναι half-duplex. Σαφώς η συνύπαρξη πολλών clients θα ρίξουν πολύ την απόδοση βλέπε απόδοση 10mbit ethernet με coax (bus τοπολογία). αλλά για το backbone με ελάχιστους δρομολογητές στο κανάλι (2-4) θα παίζει καλά. Ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον θα είταν εάν μπορεί να περιοριστεί το AP να στέλνει ή να λαμβάνει μόνο, ώστε στο backbone να μπορούμε να διπλασιάσουμε τις ταχυτητες χρησιμοποιώντας δυο κάρτες σε simplex σύνδεση(αλλά αυτόματα 2 κανάλια/backbone σύνδεση).

----------


## harisk

Papashark καίγομαι να δω το dlink900+ client σε μη d-link AP αλλά και σε όμοιο του. Εάν βρείς εξοπλισμό και χρόνο κάνε μια προσπάθεια ίσως να βρούμε το βέλτιστο εξοπλισμό σε αυτόν τον συνδυασμό  ::

----------


## papashark

> Papashark καίγομαι να δω το dlink900+ client σε μη d-link AP αλλά και σε όμοιο του. Εάν βρείς εξοπλισμό και χρόνο κάνε μια προσπάθεια ίσως να βρούμε το βέλτιστο εξοπλισμό σε αυτόν τον συνδυασμό


Θα συννεοηθώ με τον DTI να πάω κάτω από το σπίτι του την Τετάρτη, να κάνω λίγο wardriving, και να δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ με το intel AP που πήρε, με το 900αρι σαν client

----------


## dti

Συμφωνώ για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή γίνει γύρω από την περιοχή εμβέλειας του Intel μου, που προς το παρόν είναι συνδεδεμένο μόνο με την mobile omni των 5 dbi μέσα στο γραφείο μου.

----------


## papashark

> Συμφωνώ για οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή γίνει γύρω από την περιοχή εμβέλειας του Intel μου, που προς το παρόν είναι συνδεδεμένο μόνο με την mobile omni των 5 dbi μέσα στο γραφείο μου.


Ωραία, την τετάρτη θα είμαι έξω από το σπίτι σου νωρίς το απόγευμα (κατά τις 18:00 ελπίζω, αν μπορείς και εσύ.

----------


## drf

> exw kanei install to dwl900AP+_manager220.exe se Xp kai to dwl900AP+_utility_10.exe se W2Kas to error synexizete .
> me kleisto to dlink anoigei to utility_10, molis tou dwsw revma h to koumpwsw sto switchhub tote vgazei to error.
> 8a dokimasw na to ypova8misw to firmware na valw to 1.1/2.0/2.1 kai na dokimasw pali, se kapoio firmware 8a katsei pou 8a paei ektos ki an vgaloun new utility


telika nai!! to eixa kai egw ayto to problima!

kateliksa sto exis symperasma.

dlink 900ari me teleutaia firmware einai mallon symvato mono me to dwl900AP+_manager_220.exe  ::

----------


## Symos

> Kalhspera..
> Skeftomai (opws polloi fantazomai) na proxwrhsw sthn agora enos 900+,kai tha ithela na kanw merikes pio "praktikes" erwthseis se osoys hdh ta exoyn. Kat'arxhn, poso kostise h agora toys apo USA?(telikh timh,me ola ta eksoda).Profanws theloyn trofodosia 110V,etsi?Pws lynetai ayto to problhma?Yparxei kapoios metasxhmatisths/adaptor kai poso kostizei?Diabasa oti yposthrizei POE.Poso kostizei peripoy enas POE adaptor? Well,kapoia allh leptomereia poy prepei na kserw?
> Se pio texnika twra.Thelw se prwth fash na syndethw me enan (isws kai dyo) filoys me toys opoioys yparxei katharh optikh epafh se apostash to poly 200m. Exete dokimasei thn embeleia?Lete na paizei xwris ekswterikh keraia?(me topothetisi enos AP se kathe taratsa).An theloyme (mellontika) na moirasoyme mia DSL syndesh metaksy mas,tha htan kalytero to ena AP na einai 614? (den kserw th diafora toys,alla kati tetoio katalaba) Ypothetw pws synergazetai ok me ta 900,etsi?
> Sorry gia ton kataigismo,opoiadhpote allh plhroforia,eyprosdekth..


As moy apanthsei re paidia kapoios stis parapanw erwthseis,na kserw an tha paraggeilw 2-3 sthn paraggelia Oktwbrioy..
Thanks.

----------


## papashark

Φίλε Symos,

Θα σου δώσω μερικές απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις σου αλλά δεν θέλω να θεωρήσεις τις απαντήσεις μου σαν συμβουλή να αγοράσεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο καθώς δεν έχουμε ολοκληρώση όλα τα τεστ με τα 900αρια για να μπορούμε να τα συστήνουμε ανεπιφύλακτα.

1) Τελική τιμή θα είναι γύρω στα €160, μπορεί και κάτω από 150. Τα πρώτα ήρθαν πιο φθηνά αλλα αλλά δεν έχουμε ξαναβρεί τόσο φθηνά να τα αγοράσουμε στην αμερική (το μοντέλο πουλάει πολύ και κρατάει τιμή)

2) Υποστηρίζει POE, κάνει $40 από την Dlink (βάλε ένα 40% για μεταφορικά & ΦΠΑ) , μπορείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου με μικρότερο ίσως κόστος.

3) Υπάρχει μετασχηματιστής από 220V σε 110V και κάνει στα μαγαζιά κάτω από 15€

4) με 200μ οπτική απόσταση δεν χρειάζεστε εξωτερικές κεραίες, η ενσωματομένη φτάνει αρκεί να βλέπετε ο ένας τον άλλον χωρίς εμπόδια (αν και πιστέυω ότι αντέχει να περνάει και 2 τοίχους στην απόσταση αυτή). Εμένα πάντως το έχω στο δωμάτιο μου σε σημείο που δεν είναι κοντά στο παράθυρο και το "βλέπω" όταν είμαι στον δρόμο.

5) Το 614+ συνεργάζεται κανονικά με τα 900+, το 614 το απλό δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τα 22mbit ταχύτητα που θεωρητικά έχουν τα 900+.

6) Θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς τα 900+ με έναν router για την adsl, χωρίς να έχεις ανάγκη το 614.

7) Πες μας από που θα πάρεις adsl μπας και πάρουμε και μεις.....  ::

----------


## Symos

Eyxaristw file papashark!
Mallon tha xtyphsw 2 h 3 me thn epomenh paraggelia...
Tha epanelthw (se allo pio katallhlo topic) me perissoteres erwthseis panw sth syndesmologia,gia ton router kyriws.
Oso gia th DSL,den eides thn parenthesh?
Eipa,mellontika!

----------


## stoidis

Μόλις έβαλα το firmware που υπάρχει στο ftp του dlink.co.uk στο 900AP+ εξ Αμερικής. Απ' ότι φαίνεται το firware που υπάρχει στο dlink.co.uk είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που υπάρχει και στο Αμερικάνικο site. Καμία διαφορά δεν παρατήρησα.

----------


## Symos

Mporei na moy pei kapoios poy mporw na brw to manual (h opws alliws legetai,ta plhrh specs thelw basika) toy 900+?H US selida ths D-link de moy anoigei (polles meres twra).
An den yparxei alloy mporei na anebei kapoy h na moy to steilei kapoios me e-mail?

----------


## jabarlee

http://support.dlink.com/downloads/

εκεί έχει όλα τα Manuals, και αυτό που ζητάς, είναι όμως λίγο μεγάλο ~7ΜΒ, οπότε ....

----------


## stoidis

Νατο το manual

----------


## jabarlee

Εύγε stoidis με το ατέλειωτο χώρο...  ::

----------


## Symos

Thanks guys!

----------


## stoidis

Σύντομα θα δημιουργηθεί πλήρες τμήμα με utilities progs και firmware για πολλά μοντέλα μηχανημάτων.

----------


## papashark

> Νατο το manual


Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι το manual είναι έκδοσεις Σεπτεμβρίου και έχει πολλά πράγματα που δεν τα είχε μέσα το manual που έχει το CD που περιλαμβάνεται στο πακέτο του 900+. Ένα από αυτά είναι και οι οδηγίες για την χρήση του AP Configuration Manager, το οποίο όμως δεν συμβαδίζει με την νέα έκδοση του firmware (δουλεύει αλλά δεν έχει όλες τις δυνατότητες με το web based), μεγαλύτερο πλεονεκτιμά του manager είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρετε την IP του, την βρίσκει μόνο του....

----------


## papashark

Την Τετάρτη το βράδυ, παρέα με τον DTI προσπαθήσαμε να συνδέσουμε το 900+ με έναν ΑΡ της intel (2011Β) σαν client. 

Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες, και με αρκετές δυσκολίες στην ρύθμιση του 2011Β, δεν καταφέραμε να έχουμε επικοινωνία....

Εναλλακτικά δοκιμάσαμε και με την Enterasys Roamabout στο 2011Β, η οποία συνδέθηκα αμέσως.

Το μόνο που καταφέραμε ήταν ο DTI να μπορεί μέσα από το PC του, περνώντας μέσα από το 2011Β να κάνει ping στο 900+, αλλά όχι και στο δικό μου PC που ήταν συνδεδεμένο με το 900+. Εγώ μπορούσα να κάνω Ping μόνο στο 900 και πουθενά αλλού..

Για σύνδεση υπολογιστών ούτε κουβέντα, παρότι σε κάποια στιγμή, ο windows explorer, έβγαλε στα microsoft networks, το όνομα του workgroup του DTI, χωρίς ποτέ να δω κάτι πιό μέσα.....

Τα λαμπάκια αναβόσβηναν συνέχεια, και μαζί με αυτά και τα νέυρα μας....

Υποπτευόμαστε κάποια πράγμτα, φοβόμαστε κάποια ασυμβατότητα του dlink σε Infrastructure mode (σύμφωνα με το manual δεν έχει ad hoc δυνατότητα), αλλά δεσμευόμαστε να κάνουμε και άλλες δοκιμές.

Υπενθιμίζω ότι σαν client με άλλα 900+ παίζει μια χαρά.

Όποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα, ας την ρίξει στο τραπέζι.....

----------


## ggeorgan

Έχω πάθει τέτοιες νίλες ουκ ολίγες από τότε που άρχισα να πειραματίζομαι με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Φταίει η ελλιπής τεκμηρίωση από τους κατασκευαστές πρωτίστως και η ασχετοσύνη μου περί τα δίκτυα, επίσης. Επίσης, ενώ οι ασύρματες κάρτες από διαφορετικούς κατασκευαστές επικοινωνούν, τα προγράμματα διαχειρίσεως δεν επικοινωνούν.
Προς παρηγορίαν, ακούστε ένα κουφό. Χθες μόλις πήρα πίσω από το προσκείμενο στο δίκτυο δικηγορικό γραφείο ένα GigaFast wireless USB client adapter (αφού παιδεύτηκα 4 ώρες στο δικηγορικό γραφείο και κατάφερα να τους στήσω και encrypted δίκτυο). Σήμερα το πρωί έβαλα την συσκευή στο laptop και πολεμούσα να δώ το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Αυτή δεν έβλεπε, οι άλλοι την έβλεπαν. Τι είχε συμβεί : δεν της είχα κάνει bind τα πρωτόκολλα IPX/SPX και NetBeui. Μόλις τα έκανα bind (και restart, Win98SE είναι αυτά θέλουν να τα προσκυνάς τακτικά) είδε φώς το αόμματο laptop. 
Φυσικά τα προγράμματα διαχειρίσεως των συνδέσεων δεν κατανοούν άλληλα, αλλά οι δίσκοι φαίνονται μια χαρά ! Δοκιμές ταχύτητος το Σαββατοκύριακο, δεδομένου ότι από τα προειρημένα προγράμματα διαχειρίσεως των συνδεσεων που έχει ο κάθε κατασκευαστής δεν βγαίνει κανένα απολύτως νόημα και όταν λειτουργούν (που δεν λειτουργούν).

----------


## harisk

> Μόλις έβαλα το firmware που υπάρχει στο ftp του dlink.co.uk στο 900AP+ εξ Αμερικής. Απ' ότι φαίνεται το firware που υπάρχει στο dlink.co.uk είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που υπάρχει και στο Αμερικάνικο site. Καμία διαφορά δεν παρατήρησα.


Βασίλη δοκίμασε να κάνεις md5sum -b <filename> σε ένα linux για να δεις εάν πρόκειται για το ίδιο αρχείο. θα πρέπει να βγάλει το ίδιο digest και για τα δυο αεχεία.

----------


## harisk

> Σήμερα το πρωί έβαλα την συσκευή στο laptop και πολεμούσα να δώ το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Αυτή δεν έβλεπε, οι άλλοι την έβλεπαν. Τι είχε συμβεί : δεν της είχα κάνει bind τα πρωτόκολλα IPX/SPX και NetBeui. Μόλις τα έκανα bind (και restart, Win98SE είναι αυτά θέλουν να τα προσκυνάς τακτικά) είδε φώς το αόμματο laptop.


Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει το windows networking και το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο σου δεν τρέχει TCP/IP τότε το netbeui είναι αρκετό. Εάν τρέχεις TCP/IP τότε με σωστές ρυθμίσεις IP και λοιπά δεν χρειάζεσαι κανέννα από αυτά που ανέφερες. Τέλος το IPX/SPX θα το χρειαστείς σε περιβάλλον novell και σε κάποια παιχνίδια (νομίζω παλαιότερα).

----------


## papashark

Μία περίπτωση λάθους που μπορεί να είχαμε στις τελευταίες δοκιμές με τον Dti ήταν το ssid του δυκτίου. Εγώ είχα ρυθμίσει "awmn" ενώ το Intel 2011b δεν είχε τίποτα.

Δαμιανέ πες μου πότε θες και μπορείς να επαναλάβουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## ggeorgan

harisk
Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, πως το όλον wireless ήταν TCP/IP. Δεν βρήκα, όμως άλλο τρόπο να δουλέψει το εξάρτημα ...

----------


## stoidis

> Βασίλη δοκίμασε να κάνεις md5sum -b <filename> σε ένα linux για να δεις εάν πρόκειται για το ίδιο αρχείο. θα πρέπει να βγάλει το ίδιο digest και για τα δυο αεχεία.


Είναι 100% βέβαιο ότι είναι το ίδιο αρχείο.

----------


## Maax

Mhpws gnwrizei kapoios apo tous katoxous dwl 900ap+ to pcmcia pou exei eswterika poia einai  ::   ::  

thn exei vgalei kaneis apo to dwl 900ap+ kai na thn dokimasei apey8eias sto laptop  ::  Yparxei h pi8anothta na leitourghsei / na mhn leitourghsei / na kaei  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fidakis

Na kaei mallon api0ano...
Na mhn doulepsei isos... logo driver
Moiazei me PCMCIA opote akolou0ei kapoia hlektrika standards opote einai mallon api0ano na proklh0ei kai zhmia sto computer.

Pistepse me, an eixa forhto 0a to eixa dokimasei!  :: 

-K.

----------


## stoidis

Το D-Link dwl900ap+ έχει τρύπα!!!


Τα παρακάτω κυκλοφόρησαν στο NYC wireless:


----------------------------------------------------------------------
ETHEREANET-NCC Security Report EN-NCC-20021014-04
D-Link Access Point DWL-900AP+ TFTP Vulnerability

Date discovered: Fri, 11 Oct 2002
Vendor notified on: Mon, 14 Oct 2002
Date published: Mon, 21 Oct 2002

Vendor Reference: D-Link US Support Case-ID DL204488
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Overview
--------
While evaluating the D-Link DWL-900AP+ Access Point/Bridge, we discovered a severe vulnerability that could be exploited by a potential intruder to gain full administrative access to the device.


Description
-----------
D-Link's DWL-900AP+ is a WiFi/802.11b Access Point with enhanced 22Mbps transfer mode (aka "802.11b+") and proprietary bridging functions, tipically targeted at SOHO installation. The device can be connected to an existing wired network by mean of a standard 10/100 ethernet port and can be configured by using a javascript-enabled HTTP client (WEB browser) pointed at its IP address.

Although undocumented, the device features also an embedded TFTP (Trivial File Transfer Protocol) server which can be used to obtain critical data: by requesting a file named "config.img", an intruder receive a binary image of the device configuration which contains, among others, the following
informations:

- the "admin" password required by the HTTP user interface
- the WEP encryption keys
- the network configuration data (addresses, SSID, etc.)

Such data are returned in cleartext and may be accessed by any wired/wireless client. Note that if the device is configured to use a "public" IP address and a valid "gateway" (connected to the Internet) is specified in the wired LAN configuration screen, the TFTP service (hence the crititical data) could be accessed world-wide.


Additional info
---------------
In addition to the above mentioned "config.img", the following undocumented files are also accessible via the TFTP protocol:

- eeprom.dat
- mac.dat
- wtune.dat
- rom.img
- normal.img

the latest one being the (compressed) firmware image as uploaded to the device. We did not investigate further, so the above list is to be intended as NOT exaustive.


Tested devices
--------------
Model No: DWL-900AP+ (FCC-ID: KA2DWL900AP-PLUS)
H/W: B1
F/W: 2.1 & 2.2

The vulnerability has been observed with both 2.1 & 2.2 firmware revisions.


Solutions
---------
There are NO known solutions or workarounds at the moment. A firmware upgrade is urged from the vendor. A complete report of the vulnerability was sent to D-Link's International Support <[email protected]> on Mon, 14 Oct 2002 and was assigned the case-id: DL204488.


Discovered by
-------------
Rocco Rionero, <[email protected]>

----------


## ggeorgan

Κρίμα που δεν το πιάσαμε εμείς πρώτοι ! Τώρα το νου μας για το firmware update.

----------


## Maax

> Na kaei mallon api0ano...
> Na mhn doulepsei isos... logo driver
> Moiazei me PCMCIA opote akolou0ei kapoia hlektrika standards opote einai mallon api0ano na proklh0ei kai zhmia sto computer.
> 
> Pistepse me, an eixa forhto 0a to eixa dokimasei! 
> 
> -K.


ok to dokimasa sto pcmcia slot kai dystyxws den eftane mexri mesa na koumpwsei  ::  sthn akrh exei 2 aytakia pou einai kolhmena oi 2 keraioules kai termatize ekei sta aytakia  ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Δηλαδή η κάρτα βρέθηκε κοντή.
Μήπως σε κανένα από τα apple που μοιάζουν με κάλυμμα τουαλέτας μπαίνει ; Έχει ένα slot για κάρτα κάτω (ναι κάτω) από το πληκτρολόγιο που βγαίνει πατώντας δυο κουμπάκια. Εγώ πήγα να βάλω μια Lucent εκεί και ήταν μακριά. Ίσως η κοντή χωρέσει.

----------


## Maax

> Δηλαδή η κάρτα βρέθηκε κοντή.
> Μήπως σε κανένα από τα apple που μοιάζουν με κάλυμμα τουαλέτας μπαίνει ; Έχει ένα slot για κάρτα κάτω (ναι κάτω) από το πληκτρολόγιο που βγαίνει πατώντας δυο κουμπάκια. Εγώ πήγα να βάλω μια Lucent εκεί και ήταν μακριά. Ίσως η κοντή χωρέσει.


An rwtas emena nai vre8hke konth  ::  oso gia apple den 3erei, den exei dei, den exei piasei  ::   ::   ::  alla den xaneis kai tipota na dokimaseis an exeis to dwl 900ap+

----------


## papashark

Νέα έκδοση του Manual στο : ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/DWL900AP+/Manual/

dwl900AP+_manual_221.zip 6.93 ΜΒ 24/10/2002

----------


## Maax

Loipon dokimasa mazi me bakira to pcmcia tou dwl 900ap+ se laptop kai se pc me pci adaptor kai dystyxws den anagnwristike me kanena tropo pou dokimasame kai me diaforous drivers alla pali tipota .  ::  Symperasma ?? doulevei mono mesa sto dwl 900ap+  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stoidis

> Νέα έκδοση του Manual στο : ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/DWL900AP+/Manual/
> 
> dwl900AP+_manual_221.zip 6.93 ΜΒ 24/10/2002


Papashark μου έδωσες την ευκαιρία να πω αυτό

----------


## Maax

Poly liga logia gia to proion DWL 900AP+ ths Dlink.
Poly kalh kataskevh , omorfh kataskevh alla edw mpainei ena megalo ALLA, den symergazetai plhrws me alla proionta allwnwn etaireiwn para mono ths idias etaireias.(meta apo dokimes pou kaname egw mazi me bakira me hostap kai kartes USR )
Exei 4 leitourgies (modes) :
1. Access Point
2. Access Point to Bridge
3. Wireless Client
4. Point to Multipoint
Me to new firmware 2.20 proste8hke kai mia pempth leitourgia (modes)
5. Repeater

H leitourgia 1 (Access Point) leitourgei kanonika xwris provlhma (mexri stigmhs stis dokimes pou eginan) me tis 2 kartes zoomair tou alexanio.

Ta ypoloipa modes 2 ews 5 doulevoun kala mono me proionta ths idias ths Dlink me ena sxetiko testarisma pou egine.

vasika pistevw pws to DWL 900AP+ mas kanei mono san leitourgia AP me to ftwxo software pou exei kai tis liges epiloges ry8misewn.

Fysika 8a ginoun ki alles dokimes 
Ayta ta liga, opoios apo tous katoxous dwl 900ap+ 8elei, mporei na pros8esei kai ta dika tou symperasmata.

----------


## papashark

χμ.... κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο site...
Το μύνημα του ΜΑΑΧ δεν εμφανιζώταν καθότι άνοικε στην 5 σελίδα ενώ εμφάνιζε μέχρι 4 σελδίες το site.....  ::  

Βασίλη (stoidis) για ρίξε μια ματιά !

----------


## stoidis

Μου φαίνεται ότι παρουσιάστηκε και σε σένα το κρούσμα που μου περιέγραφε ο Δαμιανός πριν από καιρό. Προς το παρόν, δεν έχω δει να μου εμφανίζεται αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ίσως το πρόβλημα να παρουσιάστηκε χθες μόλις έσβησα το ένα από τα δύο ίδια posts που είχε κάνει ο Maax. Βέβαια σε μένα παρουσιαζόταν κανονικά.

Υπήρχε άλλος που να έιχε αυτό το πρόβλημα με το Post του Maax (dti ίσως :: ;

Τώρα, πάντως πιστεύω ότι το post φαίνεται κανονικά εφόσον ο Papashark έκανε το επόμενο post. Ίσως είναι κάποιο bug του phpBB καθώς χωρίζει τις σελίδες με βάση τα posts που είναι καταχωρημένα.

----------


## Maax

Όταν έκανα το πόστ πατώντας το << Υποβολή >> δεν μου φόρτωσε κανονικά την σελίδα για να την δω και μου έβγαλε μήνυμα λάθους (Error Page 404) μετά από κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα του ΙΕ, πήγα να δω το πόστ που έκανα το οποίο δεν το κατέγραψε/εμφάνισε, οπότε ξαναέκανα το πόστ και γι' αυτό το διπλό πόστ Βασίλη , το θέμα είναι πως εγώ είδα μόνο το δεύτερο πόστ που έκανα  ::

----------


## Aggelos

Για τους κατόχους DLink!! Στο site της Dlink ftp.dlink.com/wireless/DWL900AP+ έχει βγει από της 4/11/2002 καινούριο firmware για τα AP της Dlink 900+  ::

----------


## dti

*Πηγή*: 802.11-Planet


Just when you thought that 802.11b had all the possible extra speed wrung out of it that could happen in the real world, someone finds a way to get more. Double, in fact. 

That's what Irvine, CA-based D-Link is claiming about *the firmware upgrade that will be available in December for its AirPlus products*, which use the so called 802.11b+ to gets 22Mbps speed in the 2.4GHz band, and AirPlus Pro dual-band products, which use a mix of the 5Ghz 802.11a at 54Mbps with the 802.11b+ at 22Mbps. The firmware upgrade doesn't change the product bandwidth of 22Mbps, but will push 802.11b+ to about 12Mbps in real world performance. That's about one-third to one-half times more than what the AirPro products had been capable of up to now. 

*"I've seen actual through put up to 13.5Mbps at five feet -- 12Mbps over longer distances...that's significant," says D-Link spokesman Bradly Morse. "It's 3 to 4Mbps on standard 802.11b."* 

The so-called 802.11b+ is a function of using the ACX100 chipset from Texas Instruments (TI) (Quote, Company Info) that supports PBCC modulation to crank out the extra bandwidth, at least when used with other TI based products (use 802.11b+ with regular 802.11b products and they all fall back to the standard 11Mbps). Morse says D-Link worked with TI to get the speed increase. A TI spokesperson says the upgrade is an option for other customers using the ACX100 chipset in its products. 

*The products supported in this firmware speed enhancement include*: 

AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz Wireless Router (DI-614+) 
AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz Wireless Router (DI-714P+) 
AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz Wireless Access Point (DWL-900AP+) 
AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz Wireless Cardbus Adapter (DWL-650+) 
AirPlus Enhanced 2.4GHz Wireless PCI Adapter (DWL-520+) 
AirPro Multimode 2.4/5GHz Wireless Router (DI-764) 
AirPro Multimode 5GHz Wireless Router (DI-754, modular design for upgrade to support 802.11b+) 
AirPro Wireless Network 2.4GHz/5GHz Multimode Wireless Access Point (DWL-6000AP) 
*The firmware will be available for free on the D-Link Web site,* but also will be sold at retail outlets for $29.99. 

"A lot of our retailers were interested," says Morse. "Having something that fast is significant. They think having it at the store, more people will get it." 

There may be enough customers out there to justify the retail move. A report this week from Synergy Research Group puts D-Link as the number four supplier of SOHO and home wireless networking equipment with 15.5% of the market. They lag only behind Linksys (with 19.6%), Buffalo Technology (15.8%) and Netgear (15.5% also). Synergy says the adoption of broadband in the home is the driving force behind the market. 

This speed boost for D-Link's products comes along with an announcement that they will be introducing a line of multi-mode products based on the draft for 802.11g, the high speed specification that uses the same radio frequency band as 802.11b. Because they share the band, 11g and 11b are compatible and will communicate with each other, albeit at the lower speed of 11b. The 11g specification allows vendors to support speeds up to 54Mbps if they choose. D-Link has not yet decided which chipset vendor they'll use to power the new line of products. 

Morse says 11g products won't be around until the end of the first quarter of 2003. Even then, the company will not abandon 802.11b+ as it moves to the new specification, however. "It's a situation where the tech has gone forward, we're going forward to 'g' products, [but] we're going to continue to provide for the 'b+' along the way."

----------


## Maax

Neo Manager gia to DWL 900AP+ me version 2.30

dwl900AP+_manager_230.zip

----------


## pwn1

Sto mailing list tou MLB-wireless kai to [email protected] kykloforhsan kapoia mails pou
anaferoun pws sto DWL-900+ yparxoun kapoies hidden html pages pou aforoun to antenna diverstiy configuration kai to activation tou 802.1x:

http://<ip of access point>/weca.htm
http://<ip of access point>/p802.htm

Kapoios apo tous katoxous enos DWL-900+ na to dokimasei kai na mas pei ?

----------


## stoidis

Πολύ καλό! Θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις πάω σπίτι και θα σας πω, αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## jabarlee

το weca.htm υπάρχει και στο linksys wap11, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, το δοκίμασα και στο dlink του papashark  ::  . Έχει κάποια test modes, δεν ξέρω όμως σε τι χρησιμεύουν.
Αλλά το p802.htm δεν το βρήκα...

----------


## pwn1

Deite kai auto to endiaferon review gia DWl-900+:
http://ralphfowler.com/dwl900.html

----------


## Maax

to weca.htm nai yparxei ontws to p802.htm oxi .

episynaptw kai mia fwto ths selidas weca.htm

----------


## drf

> to weca.htm nai yparxei ontws to p802.htm oxi .
> 
> episynaptw kai mia fwto ths selidas weca.htm


αλήθεια αυτό το τεστ έχει κάποιο output ?

----------


## Maax

> αλήθεια αυτό το τεστ έχει κάποιο output ?


den exw peira3ei ka8olou ta settings pou exei sto weca.htm gia na dw ti paizetai, alla den katalava ti enoeis me to outpout ??

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά τελικά τί συμφέρει από άποψη απόδοσης - τιμής για AP: Ένα μηχανάκι να δουλεύει 24/7 με κάρτα και software ή το D-Link 900+?
(Το software πρέπει να είναι μόνο Linux?)

----------


## indyone

D-LINK ADDS REPEATER TO THE DWL-900AP+ TO EXTEND
THE RANGE OF WIRELESS 802.11b NETWORKS

Existing Users Get A Free Firmware Upgrade For DWL-900AP+Bridging Access Point On D-Link Web Site @ http://www.dlink.com/dwl900ap+. 

Perissotera sthn dieyuynsh http://presslink.dlink.com/releases/pr100802.htm

Twra katoxoi tou 900+ elpizw na niw8etai kalytera  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

> Παιδιά τελικά τί συμφέρει από άποψη απόδοσης - τιμής για AP: Ένα μηχανάκι να δουλεύει 24/7 με κάρτα και software ή το D-Link 900+?
> (Το software πρέπει να είναι μόνο Linux?)



Το μόνο προτέρημα χρησιμοποίησης ενός PC και λογισμικού (μόνο Linux) για να κάνετε μια κάρτα Access Point είναι η τιμή.
Ομως πιστεύω ότι τα μειονεκτήματα είναι αρκετά για να το ξανασκεφτείς.
Ενα PC καίει παραπάνω ρεύμα από το Access Point ακόμη και με σβηστή οθόνη. Επίσης το Access Point δεν έχει τα κολλήματα του λογισμικού. Τέλος κάποιο τυχαίο hardware failure του PC (σκληρός, τροφοδοτικό, ανεμιστηράκι κτλ.) θα σε αφήσει χωρίς σύνδεση...

----------


## stoidis

Σήμερα κοίταξα στο ftp://ftp.dlink.com μήπως βγήκε κάποιο νέο firmware για το dlink 900+ αλλά με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι δεν υπήρχε καν το 2.3 firmware.

----------


## Maax

> Σήμερα κοίταξα στο ftp://ftp.dlink.com μήπως βγήκε κάποιο νέο firmware για το dlink 900+ αλλά με μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι δεν υπήρχε καν το 2.3 firmware.


thn idia aporia eixa kai egw extes to vrady pou to eida !!!!!!
Pi8anon na exei kapoia bugs giati se mena den doulevei to DHCP server tou 900AP+ !! apo esas exei kaneis provlhmata me to 2.30 firmware ??

----------


## Maax

Xtes to vrady diapistwsa pws to DHCP doulevei mono an to syndesw me crossover UTP kalwdio sthn ethernet tou laptop h switch.
Se syndesh me karta wireless Enterasys panw sto Dlink den mou dinei ip!!!!!!
Epishs mesa apo tis ry8miseis tou DWL 900AP+ Advanced/Performance htan tsekarismeno to 1-2-5.5-11-22 Mbps (basics rates kai TX Rates) me to pou epele3a 1-2-5.5-11 Mbps arxise na mou dinei kai asyrmata ip !!!!! ayta me to firmware 2.20 

Exei kaneis allos tetoia paromoia provlhmata ???

----------


## dkounal

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος κάτοχος DWL-900AP+ να μου τι receive sensitivity (ή ευαισθησία λήψης δέκτη) έχει αυτό το εργαλείο; Είναι διαφορετική για κάθε ταχύτητα. Εάν μου λέγατε τι έχει σε κάθε ταχύτητα (11,5,2,1) θα ήταν το καλύτερο.... Πρέπει να συνδέσω μια απόσταση 5Km αλλά με οπτική επαφή (όταν δεν έχει ομίχλη). Τι ελπίδες έχω από αυτούς που έχουν κάνει ήδη δοκιμές...  :: 
Επίσης πόσους χρήστες μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονα....

----------


## smarag

> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος κάτοχος DWL-900AP+ να μου τι receive sensitivity (ή ευαισθησία λήψης δέκτη) έχει αυτό το εργαλείο; Είναι διαφορετική για κάθε ταχύτητα. Εάν μου λέγατε τι έχει σε κάθε ταχύτητα (11,5,2,1) θα ήταν το καλύτερο.... Πρέπει να συνδέσω μια απόσταση 5Km αλλά με οπτική επαφή (όταν δεν έχει ομίχλη). Τι ελπίδες έχω από αυτούς που έχουν κάνει ήδη δοκιμές... 
> Επίσης πόσους χρήστες μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονα....


Tha ithela na rotiso sto Basic Rates ti taxitita tha prepi na dilosoume ? Exi apo ergostasiakes rithmisis default 1-2 Mbps

Deite tin fotografia kai pite mou ti allo prepi na allakso?

----------


## papashark

> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος κάτοχος DWL-900AP+ να μου τι receive sensitivity (ή ευαισθησία λήψης δέκτη) έχει αυτό το εργαλείο; Είναι διαφορετική για κάθε ταχύτητα. Εάν μου λέγατε τι έχει σε κάθε ταχύτητα (11,5,2,1) θα ήταν το καλύτερο.... Πρέπει να συνδέσω μια απόσταση 5Km αλλά με οπτική επαφή (όταν δεν έχει ομίχλη). Τι ελπίδες έχω από αυτούς που έχουν κάνει ήδη δοκιμές... 
> Επίσης πόσους χρήστες μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονα....


Δυστηχώς δεν έχω βρει πουθενά την ευαισθησία τους.

Ισως να μην είναι τόσο περίφανοι για αυτήν ώστε να την διαλαλούν....

Άσε που είναι και δύσκολο να κάνεις μία έγκυρη μέτρηση μόνος σου.....

Όσο αναφορά για τους χρήστες, θεωρητικά είναι 255, πρακτικά βέβαια αν έχεις τόσους μάλλον θα μπουκώσει η μπάντα άσε που το bandwidth θα είναι λες και κάνεις trasmit στα HF.

Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι 16 χρήστες είναι καλά

----------


## papashark

> Tha ithela na rotiso sto Basic Rates ti taxitita tha prepi na dilosoume ? Exi apo ergostasiakes rithmisis default 1-2 Mbps
> 
> Deite tin fotografia kai pite mou ti allo prepi na allakso?


Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τίποτα, ειδικά από τα υπόλοιπα settings.

Αυτο με την ταχύτηρα κάνει το εξείς, το πρώτο ορίζει ποιά είναι η minimum ταχύτητα (οπότε αν δεν έχεις αρκετό σήμα δεν συνδέετε καθόλου) και το δεύτερο ποιά είναι η maximum ταχύτητα.

----------


## dkounal

> Δυστηχώς δεν έχω βρει πουθενά την ευαισθησία τους.
> 
> Ισως να μην είναι τόσο περίφανοι για αυτήν ώστε να την διαλαλούν....
> 
> Άσε που είναι και δύσκολο να κάνεις μία έγκυρη μέτρηση μόνος σου.....
> 
> Όσο αναφορά για τους χρήστες, θεωρητικά είναι 255, πρακτικά βέβαια αν έχεις τόσους μάλλον θα μπουκώσει η μπάντα άσε που το bandwidth θα είναι λες και κάνεις trasmit στα HF.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι 16 χρήστες είναι καλά


Όχι από το δικό τους site αλλά από μια λίστα από το ebay έλεγε για 82 ευαισθησία... Αλλά για χρήστες πουθενά. 
Βασικά έχω βάλει στο μάτι μου ένα πανάκριβο cisco access point (AIR-AP352E2R-E-K9, €781) αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα συνεργαστεί με ένα dlink 900AP+ ή με άλλες κάρτες πλην τις πανάκριβες cisco (€220)

Το δίκτυο που πρέπει να κάνω έχει ως εξής: Ένα access point σε ένα βουνό πάνω, όπου η ethernet είναι άχρηστη και γύρω σε αποστάσεις 5km,1km,3km,2km clients με οπτική επαφή. Πρόσβαση σε τοπικό ενσύρματο LAN μέσω του ενός client το οποίο έχει win2000 server.

O ορος Access point δεν είναι ίσως σωστός, θα έπρεπε να πω repeater αλλά δεν έχω βρει και μεγάλη ποικιλία επί του είδους.

Καμιά ιδέα ....

----------


## papashark

Γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα post με το πρόβλημα σου πιο αναλυτικά γραμμένο σε ποιό κατάλληλο topic, όπως στις ερωτήσεις, ώστε να το διαβάσει σύγουρα πιο πολύς κόσμος ?

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σχετικά με την ευαισθησία, είναι πολύ χρήσιμη για τους υπολογισμούς στις κεραίες/απόστάσεις

----------


## filippos

Otan to 900+ einai se AP mode kai sindethei pano tou to pc me FTP meso ethernet, to pc apokta prosvasi sto asirmato diktio i prepei prota na girisei to 900+ apo AP se client mode?

----------


## papashark

Εχεις κανονικά σύνδεση με τα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα clients όταν το 900+ είναι σε AP Mode μέσω του ftp καλωδίου.

----------


## papashark

Σήμερα κάνοντας λίγο RTFM στο site της Dlink ανακάλυψα ενδιαφέροντα πραγματά.

Στο ερώτημα "τελικά πόσα mw βγάζει" η επίσημη απάντηση είναι : *15dBm ± 2dB* 
Όμως η απωρεία μου είναι άραγε μαζί με την κεραία 2.5dB gain with reverse SMA connector, ή χώρια ? Πιστεύω χώρια, λογικά διαβάζοντας το site αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλα.

Στην επόμενη ερώτηση ποιά είναι η ευαισθησία του, υπάρχει η νέα ενδιαφέρουσα σημείωση στο site τους : 
Modulation Techniques
Barker (1Mbps/0db) 
Barker (2Mbps/3db) 
CCK (5.5Mbps/5.5db) 
PBCC (5.5 Mbps/1.5db) 
CCK (11Mbps/8.5db) 
PBCC (11Mbps/4.5db) 
PBCC (22Mbps/8.5db) 

Βέβαια αυτά δεν είναι η ακριβής ευαισθησία, αλλά τουλάχιστον βλέπουμε πόσο παίζει. Βλέποντας κιόλας την ευαισθησία της νέας 624, μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε ότι η ευαισθησία στα 11Mbps *πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 84 με 82dbi....*

Το τελευταίο που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση και μόλις τώρα άρχισα να ψηλιάζωμαι τι έγινε είναι το ακόλουθο.

Κατά την εγκατάσταση του νέου μου κόμβου Papashark-3 Node 405, το νέο AP του Πειραιά που θα μπορούμε να το βλέπουμε σχεδόν όλοι, εγώ από το σπίτι μου δεν είχα καθαρή οπτική επαφή, όμως *συνδέθικα στα 6Mbps*, αρχικά είπα δεν γαμιέται, και τα 6 καλά είναι, ειδικά χωρίς οπτική επαφή, μετά όμως σκέφτικα ότι τα dlink δεν έχουν 6Mbps mode ! Και έχω αρχίσει να ανρωτιέμαι άν με το firmware 2.3 έχουν ανοίξει και αυτό το mode όπως το έχει το 624 ! 

Είναι δύσκολος ο δρόμος χωρίς documentation.....  ::

----------


## sdd

> Σήμερα κάνοντας λίγο RTFM στο site της Dlink ανακάλυψα ενδιαφέροντα πραγματά.
> 
> Στο ερώτημα "τελικά πόσα mw βγάζει" η επίσημη απάντηση είναι : *15dBm ± 2dB* 
> Όμως η απωρεία μου είναι άραγε μαζί με την κεραία 2.5dB gain with reverse SMA connector, ή χώρια ? Πιστεύω χώρια, λογικά διαβάζοντας το site αυτό το συμπέρασμα έβγαλα.




Opws to edwsan sto FCC gia certification
Psaxnontas sto FCC site, mpores na breis to document me oles tis plhrofories gia to 900+, as was certified
Ayta bebaia den isxyoun gia ta non-USA versions...






> Κατά την εγκατάσταση του νέου μου κόμβου Papashark-3 Node 405, το νέο AP του Πειραιά που θα μπορούμε να το βλέπουμε σχεδόν όλοι, εγώ από το σπίτι μου δεν είχα καθαρή οπτική επαφή, όμως *συνδέθικα στα 6Mbps*, αρχικά είπα δεν γαμιέται, και τα 6 καλά είναι, ειδικά χωρίς οπτική επαφή, μετά όμως σκέφτικα ότι τα dlink δεν έχουν 6Mbps mode ! Και έχω αρχίσει να ανρωτιέμαι άν με το firmware 2.3 έχουν ανοίξει και αυτό το mode όπως το έχει το 624 ! 
> 
> Είναι δύσκολος ο δρόμος χωρίς documentation.....



6Mbps den yparxei sto 802.11b, mono sto 802.11g kai 802.11a




Sensitivity

Ta paliotera D-Link den fimizontan gia to Rx sensitivity- to antitheto mallon.
Gia to 900+ den xerw 

http://www.dlink-intl.com/marketing/pro ... enDocument




Pantws, den einai anagkh na dwsei kaneis para polla lefta gia ena euaisthito AP - ta palia RG-1000 twn 120$ me tis Orinoco Silver PCCards exoun akoma apo ta ta kalytera Rx sensitivity - mporei na dwsoun xiliometra parapanw se ena link. 
Mporoun na anabathmistoun me to s/w apo to AP-500

Sto e-bay kai stous discounters, ektos apo to RG-1000 yparxei kai to AP-1000 pou akoma thewreitai apo ta kalytera APs gia epaggelmatikes efarmoges, prosoxh omws na einai sxetika prosfato (oxi WaveLan) 

Apo ekei kai pera, ta Cisco einai dependable (h seira 1200 kyriws) kai merika akoma - to "you get what you pay for" sigoura isxyei kai edw, aplws ta RG-1000 kai AP-1000 kostizoun 2-5 fores ligotera apo oti prin ena xrono - h idiokthsia ths etairias exei alaksei threis fores

Oi Amerikanoi lene oti oi kartes Senao exoun to idio xamhlo Rx sensitivity me tis Orinoco kai paizoun ke se HostAP mode, opote tha htan h epilogh gia ena Linux-based AP

----------


## drf

χμμ ενδιαφέρον έχει ένα portscan που έκανα στο DLINK900+



```
Starting nmap V. 3.00 ( www.insecure.org/nmap )
Host  (192.168.0.55) appears to be up ... good.
Initiating SYN Stealth Scan against  (192.168.0.55)
Adding open port 80/tcp
The SYN Stealth Scan took 4 seconds to scan 1601 ports.
Interesting ports on  (192.168.0.55):
(The 1598 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
Port       State       Service
80/tcp     open        http                    
1002/tcp   filtered    unknown                 
1720/tcp   filtered    H.323/Q.931             
Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 13 seconds
```

ερώτηση... σε τι χρησιμεύουν τα ports 1002 & 1720 ?  ::

----------


## sdd

1002: LDAP 
(sometimes used by the Netmeeting ILS- Internet Locator Server)

The Lightweight Directory Access Protocol (LDAP) is a protocol for accessing online directory services. This port should be closed if you are not providing LDAP. This port is used by Windows 2000, most other Operating systems use 389. 


1720: H323 

This port is often used for communication programs such as Net Meeting, or other Voice over IP systems. Some examples would be Microsoft NetMeeting, CuSeeMee, internet telephony etc. This port should be closed if you are not using this protocol

----------


## drf

> 1002: LDAP 
> (sometimes used by the Netmeeting ILS- Internet Locator Server)
> 
> The Lightweight Directory Access Protocol (LDAP) is a protocol for accessing online directory services. This port should be closed if you are not providing LDAP. This port is used by Windows 2000, most other Operating systems use 389. 
> 
> 
> 1720: H323 
> 
> This port is often used for communication programs such as Net Meeting, or other Voice over IP systems. Some examples would be Microsoft NetMeeting, CuSeeMee, internet telephony etc. This port should be closed if you are not using this protocol



αυτά είναι γνωστά... στο ΑΡ γιατί υπάρχουν...  ::

----------


## alej

> αυτά είναι γνωστά... στο ΑΡ γιατί υπάρχουν...


den einai aparaithto oti einai anoixta

Apo ton man tou nmap:
The state is either 'open', 'filtered', or 'unfiltered'. Open means that the target machine will accept() connections on that port. Filtered means that a firewall, filter, or other network obstacle is covering the port and reventing nmap from determining whether the port is open.

----------


## Alpus

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το νέο firmware για το DWL 900+ AP?

ftp.veracomp.pl/pub/net/d-link/drivers/DWL-900AP+/

ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dwl900ap+/DWL-900+AP_V2.5.zip

----------


## stoidis

Μόλις έβαλα το καινούργιο firmware για το dlink και όντως υπάρχουν μερικές διαφορές : 

1) Στο menu Advanced -> Performance έχει προστεθεί το πεδίο Antenna transmit power και μπορείς να επιλέξεις 10, 13, 16 ή 19 dbm 

2) Στο ίδιο menu έχει εμφανιστεί το antenna selection που ήταν στο κρυφό menu (weca.htm) 

3) Προστέθηκε ένα νέο menu στο Advanced που ονομάζεται 802.1x και έχει security settings για το wep key και υποστήριξη radius server !!!!!!!! 

4) Θέλετε και άλλα; 

Όλη την σελίδα με το 802.1x την έχω ανεβάσει στο .zip αρχείο. Αποσυμπιέστε το και κάντε διπλό click στο .htm αρχείο

----------


## drf

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το νέο firmware για το DWL 900+ AP?
> 
> ftp.veracomp.pl/pub/net/d-link/drivers/DWL-900AP+/
> 
> ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dwl900ap+/DWL-900+AP_V2.5.zip


χμμμ μιας και δεν ειναι απο το επίσημο σαϊτ μήπως είναι modification flash από το κανονικό; τι εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας έχουμε για αύτο... ;  ::

----------


## papashark

Γιατί Νίκο ?

Δεν θεωρήτε το Γερμανικό site της Dlink επίσημη πηγη ?

----------


## JS

Ebala to 2.5
Ola mia xara opws prin. Alitheia auta ta 19dbm pou sto kalo ta bgazei ??
H aplws etsi to exei...
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Ebala to 2.5
> Ola mia xara opws prin. Alitheia auta ta 19dbm pou sto kalo ta bgazei ??
> H aplws etsi to exei...


Αυτό εσύ θα μας το απαντήσεις που έχεις το μακρύ link με τα παδιά από το Αιγάλεω, παίξτε με τις ρυθμίσεις για να δείτε εάν αλλάζει και η απόδοση, και μετά αναφορά εδώ !  ::

----------


## dkounal

Διαβάζω στην σελίδα 15 του manual του 900ΑΡ+ (configuration ->DHCP) ότι δεν συνίσταται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως DHCP server για τα wireless clients όταν υπάρχει άλλος ήδη στο δίκτυο (Ο θεός ξέρει τι security holes θα έχει). 
1. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αναμεταδίδει και τα broadcast του DHCP από τα wireless clients του στο ethernet port που έχει. Ισχύει όντως αυτό; 
2. Εάν ναι, σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως δεν χρησιμοποιείται NAT. Τότε μηχανήματα που είναι wired συνδεμένα πως βλέπουν τα wireless clients του 900ΑΡ+; δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν το 900ΑΡ+ σαν TCP/IP gateway;; Έτσι, γίνεται τελικά;;;
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει στο επιναπτόμενο σχήμα 1 πρέπει να μπορεί κανονικά κανείς να κάνει ping από το 192.168.0.2 στο 192.168.0.51 και το ανάποδο χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Αν όμως ισχύει το παραπάνω γιατί να μην ισχύει και το σχήμα 2;;;
Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να μπορεί κανείς να κάνει ping από το 192.168.0.2 στο 192.168.0.130 και το ανάποδο χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο στο dlink 900AP+ ???

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αυτό εσύ θα μας το απαντήσεις που έχεις το μακρύ link με τα παδιά από το Αιγάλεω, παίξτε με τις ρυθμίσεις για να δείτε εάν αλλάζει και η απόδοση, και μετά αναφορά εδώ !


Molis katevasa to new firmware.
Tha to setuparo kai tha xanakanoume kamia dokimi.

----------


## dkounal

Τελικά τι ακριβώς γίνεται με την ισχύ εξόδου στο Dlink 900AP+. Επισήμως μέχρι τώρα μίλαγαν για 15dbm τώρα γίναν ξαφνικά 19; Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με το καινούργιο firmware? Ή μήπως πρόκειται για mW όποτε μιλάμε για 13dbm;;;

----------


## CyberAngel

> Τελικά τι ακριβώς γίνεται με την ισχύ εξόδου στο Dlink 900AP+. Επισήμως μέχρι τώρα μίλαγαν για 15dbm τώρα γίναν ξαφνικά 19; Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με το καινούργιο firmware? Ή μήπως πρόκειται για mW όποτε μιλάμε για 13dbm;;;


Ipotithetai pos prokeite gia db epidi an deis kai to AirPlus manager 2.5 ekei ta deixnei se mw.
Nomizo omos pos exoun kanei lathos giati otan vaseis 20mW sou to paei sta 10db otan valeis 10mW (An thimame kala) sto vazei 16db kai sto default einai sta 19db

----------


## MAuVE

> εσύ θα μας το απαντήσεις που έχεις το μακρύ link με τα παδιά από το Αιγάλεω, παίξτε με τις ρυθμίσεις για να δείτε εάν αλλάζει και η απόδοση, και μετά αναφορά εδώ ! :)


Πάνο, αν έχεις ένα ελεύθερο φέρε το να το μετρήσουμε να σου φύγει η απορία. Το δικό μου είναι ψηλά εκεί και δεν κατεβαίνει. Πάντος θα έχουμε το εξής πρόβλημα: Στο προηγούμενο firmware 2.3 μέσω του weca.htm μπορούσες να το βάλεις μονιμώς σε εκπομπή με ή χωρις spread. Στο 2.5 δεν βρήκα πως μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορούμε δηλαδή να μετρήσουμε τι βγάζει με το 2.3 αλλά όχι και να πούμε αν με το 2.5 αυξήσαν την ισχύ

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο, αν έχεις ένα ελεύθερο φέρε το να το μετρήσουμε να σου φύγει η απορία. Το δικό μου είναι ψηλά εκεί και δεν κατεβαίνει. Πάντος θα έχουμε το εξής πρόβλημα: Στο προηγούμενο firmware 2.3 μέσω του weca.htm μπορούσες να το βάλεις μονιμώς σε εκπομπή με ή χωρις spread. Στο 2.5 δεν βρήκα πως μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορούμε δηλαδή να μετρήσουμε τι βγάζει με το 2.3 αλλά όχι και να πούμε αν με το 2.5 αυξήσαν την ισχύ


Πάρε με τηλέφωνο, την πέμπτη θα μπορούσα να σου το φέρω ή να το αφήσω σε καποιο βολικό σημείο να πας να το πάρεις

----------


## Zapatas

Μπορεί παρακαλώ κάποιος να μου στείλει το 2.5 firmware διότι δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ στον ftp.dlink.de !!!

Ή τουλάχιστον να τον κάνει post!!!

----------


## stoidis

Πλέον είναι στην κατηγορία WiFi files στην αρχική σελίδα  ::

----------


## drf

> Διαβάζω στην σελίδα 15 του manual του 900ΑΡ+ (configuration ->DHCP) ότι δεν συνίσταται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως DHCP server για τα wireless clients όταν υπάρχει άλλος ήδη στο δίκτυο (Ο θεός ξέρει τι security holes θα έχει).


δεν έχει κανένα bug απλά ο server που τρέχει το 900άρι ειναι πολύ απλός!! Δες το configuration του dhcpd ή των windowze και θα καταλάβεις τι εννόω...  ::  




> 1. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αναμεταδίδει και τα broadcast του DHCP από τα wireless clients του στο ethernet port που έχει. Ισχύει όντως αυτό; 
> 2. Εάν ναι, σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως δεν χρησιμοποιείται NAT. Τότε μηχανήματα που είναι wired συνδεμένα πως βλέπουν τα wireless clients του 900ΑΡ+; δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουν το 900ΑΡ+ σαν TCP/IP gateway;; Έτσι, γίνεται τελικά;;;
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει στο επιναπτόμενο σχήμα 1 πρέπει να μπορεί κανονικά κανείς να κάνει ping από το 192.168.0.2 στο 192.168.0.51 και το ανάποδο χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> Αν όμως ισχύει το παραπάνω γιατί να μην ισχύει και το σχήμα 2;;;
> Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να μπορεί κανείς να κάνει ping από το 192.168.0.2 στο 192.168.0.130 και το ανάποδο χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο στο dlink 900AP+ ???


αν και με μπέρδεψες στο εν λόγο σχήμα λογικά δουλευει... Τώρα ο client θα πάρει ΙΡ ανάλογα με το AP που έχει κάνει την σύνδεσή του από τον ανάλογο dhcp server.

----------


## InDio

RE paidia, mia grigori apantisi san parakalo!To 900ari exei 3 lampakia mprosta, ena POWER ena LAN kai ena WLAN. Otan to syndeetai me to pc to LAN sas einai SYNEXEIA anameno? Diladi oxi mono otan pairnei paketa, genikos. (otan dinei-pairnei anavosvhnei se mena).

Epeidi epaiza me to poe kai prospathousa na do poia itan ta data kanalia apo kati ilithia mprizakia pou agorasa, peiramatizomouna vazontas-vggazontas kalodiakia, kai vlepontas an epefte i oxi i syndesi on the fly. Meta vokimasa na mpo, me to kanoniko kalodio mono tou+den empaine!!! Epatha friki, fovithika mipos eixe "kaei" kapoio kanali tou dlink apo ta vaze-vgaze ta kalodiakia...(oso geloio kai an akougetai ayto). telika mpika me to AP manager kai ola OK...fainontai. Mpainei kai apo web. Apla apantiste mou an avabei kai synexeia to lampaki gia na koimitho isixos to vrady....  :: 

thanx(itan anagi to proto mou post na itan tetoio??)

----------


## papashark

Η απάντηση σε γενικές γραμμές είναι *ΝΑΙ*, ΑΛΛΑ :

Ανάλογα με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις στο PC μπορεί να στέλνεις συνέχεια δεδομένα στο ΑΡ ακόμα και αν δεν θες

Μπορεί και το καλώδιό ή η πρίζα εάν δεν είναι εντάξει να μπερδεύει τα πράγματα.

Δοκίμασε με ένα cross over καλώδιο κατευθείαν στο PC σου.

Εφόσον πάντως με το AP manager το βλέπεις κανονικά μπορείς να πας για ύπνο....  :: 

Υ.Γ. αρχικά είχα γράψει όχι γιατί έτσι θυμόμουν, πήρα όμως το 900αρακι μου το έβαλα δίπλα και παρότι το εικονίδιο δικτύου στο PC μου δεν έδειχνε καθόλου κίνηση, το λαμπάκι LAN ήταν συνέχεια αναμμένο. Θυμόμουν αλλιώς ίσως άλλαξε με το νέο firmware κάτι σαν τα NetMod !!!  ::

----------


## papashark

O MAuVE αγόρασε ένα θαυμάσιο όργανο από Αγγλία, το οποίο μετράει ισχύ εξόδου σε διάφορες συχνότητες. Μια που είχε πέσει αρκετή συζήτηση για το πουσάρισμα των 900+ με το νέο firmware πήρα ένα 900+ παραμάσχαλα, πήρα και τον γίο μου (την μασκότ του AWMN για κάποιους) να παίξει με τις κόρες του MAuVE, και πέσαμε με τα μούτρα στις δοκιμές.

Συνδέσαμε το 900+ με ένα pigtail 0.5μέτρα LMR 240 (περί τα 0.5dbm απώλειες) επάνω στο μηχάνημα

Πρώτα κάναμε μια δοκιμή κόπωσης στο 900+ με 2.3 firmware, μέσα από το weca μενού, βάζοντας το να εκπέμπει συνέχεια από την δεξιά (εξωτερική κεραία)

Χρόνος - mw - dbm
00' - 24,0 - 13,8 (ξεκίνημα)
05' - 22,4 - 13,5
15' - 18,5 - 12,7
30' - 17,0 - 12,3
50' - 16,7 - 12,2 (πέρας πειράματος λόγω μη σημαντικής αλλαγής μεγεθών)

Να σημειώσω ότι το πείραμα αυτό είναι πράγματι εξαντλητικό για το μηχάνημα καθότι ποτέ δεν θα εκπέμπει συνέχεια, απεναντίας, όσο και full loaded να δουλεύει, όσο χρόνο εκπέμπει, σχεδόν άλλο τόσο ακούει, ενώ με την παραμικρή πτώση στην κίνηση των ip packets ξεκουράζετε αρκετά.
Βέβαια δεν το έχουμε συγκρίνει με τίποτα άλλο για να σας πούμε ότι τα πήγε καλά ή όχι. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα 13,8+0.5 απώλειες = 14,3 είναι αρκετά καλά και κοντά στα 14,77 που υπόσχεται.

Μετά κάναμε ένα πείραμα να κατεβάσουμε το beacon interval στο 1ms ώστε να εκπέμπει σχεδόν συνέχεια την ταυτότητά του, πρώτα με το 2.3 και μετά με το 2.5 firmware.

Τα αποτέλεσμα ήταν :
2.3 Firmware > 09,73 dbm - 09,40 mw (10,23 dbm μαζί με 0.5 του pigtail)
2.5 Firmware > 12,96 dbm - 19,75 mw (13,46 dbm μαζί με 0.5 του pigtail)

Δηλαδή διαφορά 3 ολόκληρα dbm !!!!!

Στην συνέχεια αφού αφήσαμε το μηχάνημα να ζεσταθεί παίξαμε και με την μείωση ισχύος που έχει, και πήραμε τις εξής μετρήσεις (έχει προστεθεί 0,5 σε όλες τις μετρήσεις) :

100,0% - 13,25 dbm (ρύθμιση στα 19 db)
050,0% - 11,70 dbm (ρύθμιση στα 16 db)
025,0% - 09,00 dbm (ρύθμιση στα 13 db)
012,5% - 06,30 dbm (ρύθμιση στα 10 db)

Βέβαια να πω εδώ ότι η μέτρηση με το beacon δεν είναι σωστή σαν απόλυτα μεγέθη καθότι το όργανο μέτρησης έβγαζε ένα μέσο όρο σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο, όμως είναι ενδεικτικά για τις διαφοροποιήσεις μεταξύ διαφορετικών firmware και settings.

Νίκο να κοιτάξουμε το όργανο σου μήπως μπορεί να μετρήσει και peak την επόμενη φορά. Ελπίζω δε σύντομα να δοκιμάσουμε και άλλες κάρτες που έχω στην κατοχή μου !  ::

----------


## papashark

Πάρτε και μια φώτο της PCMCIA του 900+ χωρίς τα καπάκια  ::

----------


## Alani

> πήρα και τον γίο μου (την μασκότ του AWMN για κάποιους) να παίξει με τις κόρες του MAuVE


Άντε και καλοί συμπέθεροι.
Δε μου λέτε,ο γάμος θα μεταδωθεί Live από το AWMN?  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

e... χμμμμ..

Είσαι νεός βλέπεις...

Ξες, ο "γιός" μου δεν είναι ακριβώς γιός μου...

Είναι απλά ο σκύλος μου !

----------


## a_aris

> e... χμμμμ..
> 
> Είσαι νεός βλέπεις...
> 
> Ξες, ο "γιός" μου δεν είναι ακριβώς γιός μου...
> 
> Είναι απλά ο σκύλος μου !


  ::   ::   ::  ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Είναι απλά ο σκύλος μου !


Σε size όμως μεγαλύτερος από τις κόρες μου. Επίσης, πιό ήσυχος.

Πάνο, κάνε ένα edit τα dBi και dB σε dBm

----------


## papashark

Ακόμα ένα πολύ σημαντικό νέο αναφορικά με τα 900+ το οποίο μάλλον οφείλετε στην τελευταία του αναβάθμιση.

Στο δοκιμαστικό link 9,4 χλμ :
MaxGraves (335)
Senao 200mw (23 db) 
Μετατροπή σε ΑΡ μέσα από Windows2000 (το αντοίστιχο του LinuxAP)
17αρα grid

Drf (2)
Dlink900+ 
Firmware 2.5
Σε client mode
15αρα grid

H ταχύτητα ήταν 11Mbits

Θα μου πείτε, ωραία και που το περίεργο, με τόση ισχύ θα κάνουμε και moon bounce στο τέλος, όμως εάν προσέξατε *το 900+ δούλεψε σαν client σε μη ΤΙ chipset based AP !!!!* 

Θα παρακαλούσα όσοι έχουν linuxAP να κάνουν αντοίστιχες δοκιμές !

----------


## stoidis

Προς Papashark - Mauve :

Στην δοκιμή που κάνατε με το 900+ χρησιμοποιήσατε το δικό του τροφοδοτικό; Δοκιμάσατε να χρησιμοποιούσατε ένα άλλο με λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση; Έτσι θα διαπιστώσουμε και την λειτουργία του DC-DC converter και αν αυτός δίνει τάση στον τελικό ενισχυτή.

----------


## MAuVE

> Προς Papashark - Mauve :
> 
> Στην δοκιμή που κάνατε με το 900+ χρησιμοποιήσατε το δικό του τροφοδοτικό; Δοκιμάσατε να χρησιμοποιούσατε ένα άλλο με λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση; Έτσι θα διαπιστώσουμε και την λειτουργία του DC-DC converter και αν αυτός δίνει τάση στον τελικό ενισχυτή.


Η δοκιμή έγινε με το δικό του τροφοδοτικό, αλλά αυτό που ρωτάς το είχα δοκιμάσει παλαιότερα (και κάπου το έχω ήδη κάνει post). Η απάντηση είναι ότι ή ισχύς εξόδου είναι σταθερή και ανεξάρτητη από την τάση εισόδου, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα 7V που δοκίμασα. Μετά από αυτό εφάρμοσα το PoE.

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Στο δοκιμαστικό link 9,4 χλμ : 
> MaxGraves (335) 
> Senao 200mw (23 db) 
> Μετατροπή σε ΑΡ μέσα από Windows2000 (το αντοίστιχο του LinuxAP) 
> 17αρα grid


Me pio programa kanate metatropi se AP kato apo windows2k ?
Me endiaferei amesa to thema  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει σε Win2k (και αν είναι αυτό ακριβώς) αλλά είναι για windows.Mπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από εδω http://www.intersil.com/design/prism...estUtil322.exe.Το site για περισσότερες πληροφορίες είναι αυτό :http://www.intersil.com/design/prism..._Utility_Suite. Δεν ξέρω αν με αυτό έκαναν AP τα παιδιά παραπάνω...για πείτε μας!!!  ::   ::  

Thanx goes to {CyberFreaK} για το link  ::  :lol

----------


## filippos

Ena parakseno. Parolo pou to 900+ exei mia keraia, stis rithmiseis anaferei tin iparksi kai defteris.  ::   ::

----------


## dkounal

Δεν τα πιάνω πάντα τελικά, και με εχετε μπερδεψει με τις μετρήσεις... Mauve help!!!
Τελικά πόση ισχύ (εξόδου σε dbm) έχει το 900ΑΡ+ όταν βάλεις από το μενού:
α) μόνο την δεξιά (εξωτερική) κεραία (χωρίς το αποσπώμενο κεραιάκι)
β) μόνο την αριστερή (εσωτερική;; :: 
γ) και τις δύο σε diversity

όταν η ρύθμιση είναι σε 19db από το firmware 2.5;

----------


## MAuVE

Οι μετρήσεις αφορούν μόνο την περίπτωση α) σε 50 Ohm καθαρά ωμικό φορτίο και συνεχή εκπομπή μέσω firmware 2.3
Οι περιπτώσεις β) και γ) δεν μπορούν να μετρηθούν, αλλά πρέπει να είναι κοντά στα αποτελέσματα της α) +/- εξαρτώμενες από την αντίσταση εισόδου του εσωτερικού διπόλου.
Απόλυτη τιμή στην περίπτωση του firmware 2.5 δεν μπορέσαμε να πάρουμε, γιατί δεν μπορέσαμε να το θέσουμε σε συνεχή εκπομπή, αλλά κατ΄ αναλογία με το 2.3 διαπιστώσαμε αύξηση κατά 3 dB.

----------


## MaximillianGraves

vasika nai syndethike san Client to DLink 900AP+ sto AP mou

alla den katafere na parei IP apo ton DHCP omos
kai paiksame me static telika...

(se antithesi me to Linksys WAP11 tou Takis me mamisio firmware pou syndethike kai afto sto AP mou kai pire kai IP apo ton DHCP)

----------


## Georgekak

> Μόλις έβαλα το καινούργιο firmware για το dlink και όντως υπάρχουν μερικές διαφορές : 
> 
> 1) Στο menu Advanced -> Performance έχει προστεθεί το πεδίο Antenna transmit power και μπορείς να επιλέξεις 10, 13, 16 ή 19 dbm 
> 
> 2) Στο ίδιο menu έχει εμφανιστεί το antenna selection που ήταν στο κρυφό menu (weca.htm) 
> 
> 3) Προστέθηκε ένα νέο menu στο Advanced που ονομάζεται 802.1x και έχει security settings για το wep key και υποστήριξη radius server !!!!!!!! 
> 
> 4) Θέλετε και άλλα; 
> ...


Papashark, αλλάζω, αντί 1000+, 900+ μια και φτάνουμε τα 19 dbm. Καλή μας τύχη!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stoidis
> 
> Μόλις έβαλα το καινούργιο firmware για το dlink και όντως υπάρχουν μερικές διαφορές : 
> 
> 1) Στο menu Advanced -> Performance έχει προστεθεί το πεδίο Antenna transmit power και μπορείς να επιλέξεις 10, 13, 16 ή 19 dbm 
> 
> 2) Στο ίδιο menu έχει εμφανιστεί το antenna selection που ήταν στο κρυφό menu (weca.htm) 
> 
> 3) Προστέθηκε ένα νέο menu στο Advanced που ονομάζεται 802.1x και έχει security settings για το wep key και υποστήριξη radius server !!!!!!!! 
> ...


Εγώ αν θα άλλαζα θα ήταν για την δυνατότητα των 10dbm και όχι των 19 !!!!!

*Όλα τα λεφτά είναι η λήψη !!!!*

Θα το βάλω σαν υπογραφή τελικά.....

----------


## CyberFreak

Se mia dokimh pou egine to dlink 900+ doulepse apsoga se client mode me to new firmware panw se ena CISCO AP.

----------


## pwn1

Mipws mporeis na mas peis kai poso itan to throughput pou pianeis otan to 900+ einai se AP client mode ? Me poia ergaleia metras tin symperifora tou kai tin krineis apsogh ?

Emeis se antistoixes dokimes pou kaname me ena Avaya AP-I san AP kai to 900+ se client mode piasame 300KB/s otan to PC pou itan sindedemeno me to 900+ ekane transmit. Alla piasame mono 128KB/s otan ekane receive :( 

Epishs se antistoixh dokimh tou 900+ se client mode me ena D-Link DWL-1000AP eidame oti
to 900+ kolouse se burst traffic !

Exei dokimasei kaneis 2 900+ to ena san AP kai to allo se client mode ? Mporei na mas pei apotelesmata ? :roll:

Kai mia akoma pio dyskolh erwthsh h opoia einai omws mia pragmatikh periptwwsh kai apasxolei pollous: 2 DWL-900+ se AP client mode na epikoinwnoun mesw enos AP to opoio mporei na einai ena allo 900+ i kapoias allis markas, ti perfomance (throughput) dinoun ?

----------


## papashark

Είχα δοκιμάσει με παλαιότερο firmware (V2.2), και είχα πετύχει μέχρι λίγο παραπάνω από 6Mbits

Λεπτομέρειες είχα γράψει στο πρώτο μήνυμα αυτού του topic

----------


## pwn1

Otan lew oti piasame 300KB/s kai 128KB/s (se receive kai transmit) ennow anamesa se 2 wireless clients pou epikoinwnoun mesw tou AP. Oxi anamesa se ena client kai enos PC pou kathe sto ethernet port tou 900+. Se auti tin periptwsh apokleietai na pianeis 6Mbits  ::

----------


## papashark

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το προγραμματάκι που χρησιμοποιούσα τότε μάλλον δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστο, είχα το NetStat Live, της AnalogeX, το οποίο μάλλον δείχνει περίπου το 10% παραπάνω.

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά καλά τα D-Link 900+, έχουν τα κομπλεξ τους δε λέω... αλλά το κυριότερο πρόβλημά τους είναι το routing... απλά δεν κάνουν routing...

----------


## dti

Γι αυτό λέμε οτι η πιο ευέλικτη λύση είναι ένα linux pc με 2-3 ασύρματες κάρτες, με Prism 2 / 2.5 / 3 chip.

----------


## Georgekak

> Παιδιά καλά τα D-Link 900+, έχουν τα κομπλεξ τους δε λέω... αλλά το κυριότερο πρόβλημά τους είναι το routing... απλά δεν κάνουν routing...


Μια και το ανέφερες..., έχεις στο μυαλό σου κάποιο ΑΡ προσιτό να κάνει και routing?

----------


## bakolaz

Geia xara paidia. Epeidi apo oti diavazw diapistwnw oti yparxoun amfivolies gyrw apo tin leitourgikotita twn D-Link se diafora modes na katathesw kai egw tin proswpikh mou empeiria h opoia mporei na min apodeiknyei kati alla sigoura deixnei oti kati den paei kala kapou.
Egw(bakolaz) kai o jabarlee eimaste katoxoi 2 AP Linksys WAP 11 ta opoia ta exoume syndemena ws clients edw kai 3 evdomades me ton komvo tou zero1 ston Perisso o opoios exei stin katoxi tou ena D-link 900+ kai mia omni. To D-link doulevei se mode access point kai exei apo oso kserw to teleftaio firmware epanw. Se kapoio test pou eixame kanei palaiotera me ena wap11 se client mode kai ena d-link se AP mode (sto idio dwmatio omws) ola paizan kyrile.(Diladi taxites 5,5mbps sta 11Mbps kai panw apo 6 sta 22Mbps). Vevaia ofeilw na paratirisw oti ta firmware tote itan palaiotera apo afta pou exoume simera kai gia tis dyo aftes syskeves.Episis gia na vgalei kaneis simperasmata gia to an dyo siskeves paizoun aprovlimatista kala metaksy tous prepei na tis testarei katw apo diaforetikes katastaseis kai se 24wri leitourgia pragma pou tote den to eixame kanei.
Epistrefontas loipon sto link pou exoume aftin tin stigmh kai leitourgei 24 wres to 24wro me ton tropo pou periegrapsa proigoumenws thelw na paratirisw oti ta pragmata den einai kai toso rodina. Sygkekrimena ton jabarlee ton vlepw meta vias kai den thelw na sxoliasw katholou to tranfer arxeiwn metaksy mas. To bandwidth kanei apisteftes vouties kai periorizetai se liga mbits (den mporw na sas pw sygkekrimena posa alla mporw na pw oti file tranfer den exw kataferei na oloklirwsw.) Episis gia na kanw ping sto D-link to opoio vrisketai sta 300m apo emena kai peftw epanw tou me katefthintikh keraia 15ara (ypervoli) xanw ta prwta 10 paketa toulaxiston (polles fores kai polla parapanw) paketa mexri na mporesw na parw apantisi.Meta apo afto omws ola paizoun kala (toulaxiston gia to Internet pou pairnoume apo ekei). Mesa se afto to diastima dokimasame na paiksoume kai se bridge mode point to multipoint kai tote itan pou ola epaiksan katakyrile. Katafera file tranfers apo to wap11 tou jabarlee stin alli meria me 5Mbit/sec statherotata.
Ti na pw.Eimai mplegmenos gia to ti akrivws symvainei pragmatika. Den kserw an afta pou perigrafw apodeiknyoun kapoia sovari adynamia tou D-link i twn wap11 alla einai idaitera eknevristiko kai apogoiteftiko to oti symvainoun.
Telos na anaferw ta syxna pykna kollimata pou trwei to d-link paizontas sto mode afto an kai afta mporei na ofeilontai sto oti parafortwnetai me pollous clients apo polles perioxes oi opoioi polles fores to ftanoun sta oria tou me portscanning kai allou tetoiou eidous [email protected] pantwn to psaxoume to thema kai prospathoume na vroume tin kalyteri lysi sto provlima mas.
Afta apo emena  ::  

P.S Signwmi an yparxoun lathi syntaksis alla grafw viastika epeidi prepei na figw kai den prolavainw na ksanadiavasw ti exw grapsei gia na kanw diorthoseis. Me tin prwti efkairia tha kanw edit.Bye....

----------


## Billgout

Γειά σας παίδες,

απο ένα σύντομο ψάξιμο που έκανα στην σελίδα http://support.dlink.com/products/view. ... 2D900AP%2B είδα νέο Firmware επ' ονόματι 2.52 (beta, ημερ.: 31/01/03) το οποίο αναφέρει οτι υποστηρίζει 4x mode (να είναι αυτό που φαντάζομαι;;;; :: ). Επίσης Υπάρχει αντίστοιχος AP Manager ver. 2.51

Το κατέβασα, αλλά χωρίς κεραία........  ::  

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Προτίθεται;  ::  

[/url]

----------


## MAuVE

> Γειά σας παίδες,
> 
> απο ένα σύντομο ψάξιμο που έκανα στην σελίδα http://support.dlink.com/products/view. ... 2D900AP%2B είδα νέο Firmware επ' ονόματι 2.52 (beta, ημερ.: 31/01/03) το οποίο αναφέρει οτι υποστηρίζει 4x mode (να είναι αυτό που φαντάζομαι;;;;;)). Επίσης Υπάρχει αντίστοιχος AP Manager ver. 2.51
> 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Προτίθεται;


Αν και δεν απευθυνόταν στην κυριολεξία σε μένα αφού άρχιζε με το "Γειά σας παίδες," δοκίμασα το 2.52. Εχει προστεθεί μία επιλογή 4x mode enable / disable. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει, ξέρω όμως τι *δεν* κάνει. Με το 4x enabled σταματάει να μιλάει με την Cisco. Disabled μιλάει κανονικά.

Παρατήρησα και κάτι άλλο σχετικά με τα διάφορα firmware. Αντικατέστησα την omni με μία παραβολική 15 dB που κοιτάει προς το Αιγάλεω (Gadgetakias, Capvar και συντροφία το ακούτε). Από εκείνη την πλευρά πιάνω με τη Cisco και ένα άλλο AP με SSID=Synapsis. Δεν το έπιανα με το D-Link. Δεν ήταν θέμα σήματος. Φόρεσα στο D-Link firmware 2.3 και το εύρισκε σταθερά. Εβαλα μετά 2.5 και 2.52 και το αγνοεί συστηματικά. Είναι άραγε θέμα συμβατότητας πρωτοκόλου όπως με το 4x.

Και να θυμάστε. Ο Προκρούστης ήταν ο πρώτος τυποποιητής (κάτι σαν ISO της εποχής)

----------


## akou

Το AP με SSID Synapsis το έχω πιάσει με το 900+ με firmware 2.5 (από δοκιμαστικά scans που έκανα). Gadjetakia έτσι δεν είναι, ή θυμάμαι λάθος;
Παρεπιπτόντως MAuVE, θα αφήσεις την parabolic προς τα εκεί; Μήπως να γύρναγα σε εσένα;

akou

----------


## MAuVE

> Παρεπιπτόντως MAuVE, θα αφήσεις την parabolic προς τα εκεί; Μήπως να γύρναγα σε εσένα;


Ναι, προς το παρόν και γιά να συνδεθώ με τον Στράτο.
Αζιμούθιο σκόπευσης 280 μοίρες =/- 3 μοίρες
SSID=AW1AA, ch=11, pol=vert. IP=192.168.0.114

Γιά περισσότερα στείλε pm γιατί βλέπω papashark να πλακώνει γιά παραβίαση θεματικής εννότητας

----------


## akou

Κατέβασα τους beta drivers της 520+ από το ftp.dlink.com. Υπάρχει επιλογή 4Χ στο configuration. Το πιθανότερο λοιπόν είναι να πρόκειται περί ειδικού mode αύξησης της ταχύτητας μόνο μεταξύ dlink με 4Χ enabled. Αυτό πρέπει να εξηγεί το τι *δεν* κάνει με το 4Χ enable sto 900+. Δοκιμαστικό link με 900+ (v2.52) έκανα, μετρήσεις σύντομα... (για ύπνο τώρα)


akou

----------


## BabisGR

Alithia ti trexei me afto to beta firmware?Dokimasa to 2.52beta firm se 2 dlink900,to ena client sto allo.Me enrgopoiimeno to 4x......apla apotixia,den douleye sxedon tipota sosta,poli xamiloteri taxitita.Mipos thelei na pe3oun se bridge?To exei dokimasei kaneis?

----------


## CyberAngel

Ego pantos paidia eimai poly eyxaristimenos me to neo firmware.
Ekei pou me to proigoumeno (2.5) evlepa mono to WISP kai me to zori to synapsis, tora me to 2.52 vlepo 5 diktia kabana.

----------


## dkounal

Έβαλα το Firmware 2.52 (όχι αυτό που γράφει beta) και μου φαίνεται να έχει εκ πρώτης όψεως κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι αυτή η επιλογή 4x που προστέθηκε? 
Παρατήρησα ότι όταν δοκίμαζα να την κάνω enabled μου έβγαζε μόνιμα το λάθος: Invalid RTS Threshold
Όμως το Invalid RTS Threshold είχε την τιμή 2432 που δίνεται ως default. Δοκίμασα στιν τύχη κάποιες τιμές (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του 256) αλλα το ίδιο λάθος δίνει.... Κανένας άλλος που να έχει δοκιμάσει να ενεργοποιήσει αυτή την επιλογή ?
Να σημειώσω ότι το έχω σαν access point χωρίς WEP και keys.... μόνο με τις default επιλογές....
any ideas ?

----------


## dkounal

Τελικά, το κατάφερα βάζοντας τόσο στο RTS Threshold όσο και στο Fragmentation την τιμή 4095 βασιζόμενος σε κάτι που διάβασα στην σελίδα : http://forums.80211-planet.com/showthre ... readid=901
Δυστυχώς, όμως είναι πολύ αργά για να αρχίσψ δοκιμές....
Παρατήρησα μόνο ότι όταν το γυρίσεις σε client χάνεται η επιλογή 4χ και οι αλλαγές που έκανα παραπάνω επιστρέφουν κανονικά στο default τους.
Κανένας άλλο που να έχει παίξει λίγο με αυτά????

----------


## pargyrak

> Τελικά, το κατάφερα βάζοντας τόσο στο RTS Threshold όσο και στο Fragmentation την τιμή 4095 βασιζόμενος σε κάτι που διάβασα στην σελίδα : http://forums.80211-planet.com/showthre ... readid=901
> Δυστυχώς, όμως είναι πολύ αργά για να αρχίσψ δοκιμές....
> Παρατήρησα μόνο ότι όταν το γυρίσεις σε client χάνεται η επιλογή 4χ και οι αλλαγές που έκανα παραπάνω επιστρέφουν κανονικά στο default τους.
> Κανένας άλλο που να έχει παίξει λίγο με αυτά????


Evala to firmare 2.52 kai energopoihsa to 4x toso sto 900ari oso kai sth 650+ (v3.00f). 
Meta apo 5 lepta eftyxismenou upload (1.25Mb/sec) toso to notebooki (explorer) oso kai to 900ari stamathsan na doulevoun.

Isws na ftaiei oti o driver gia thn 650+ einai beta akoma alla to 4x exei ginei disabled...

pargy

----------


## dkounal

Ψάχνοντας βρίσκω διάφορα... Στα παρακάτω links φαίνεται τι αλλαγές έγιναν σε κάθε firmware update και Manager
V2.5:
http://tsd.dlink.com.tw/info.nsf/2eca71 ... enDocument
http://tsd.dlink.com.tw/info.nsf/2eca71 ... enDocument
V2.3:
http://tsd.dlink.com.tw/info.nsf/2eca71 ... enDocument
http://tsd.dlink.com.tw/info.nsf/2eca71 ... enDocument

To 2.52 είναι μάλλον ακόμη αρκετά buggy... Θα δείξει...
Δημήτρης

----------


## akou

Βγήκε firmware v2.56 για το 900+ διαθέσιμο από το US site. Θα κάνω την αρχή να το βάλω και όσοι πιστοί... φλασάρετε!
Επίσης διαθέσιμοι είναι νέοι drivers για 520+ (v3.02) 650+ (v3.02) και για 810+ (ν1.3-ακόμα δεν το πήραμε άντε να το φλασάρουμε)

Αν κανείς έχει το πακέτο 900+ και 520+ (ή/και 650+) ας μας πει, παίζει αυτό το 4Χ;


Αργύρης

----------


## Dejan

> Βγήκε firmware v2.56 για το 900+ διαθέσιμο από το US site. Θα κάνω την αρχή να το βάλω και όσοι πιστοί... φλασάρετε!
> Επίσης διαθέσιμοι είναι νέοι drivers για 520+ (v3.02) 650+ (v3.02) και για 810+ (ν1.3-ακόμα δεν το πήραμε άντε να το φλασάρουμε)
> Αν κανείς έχει το πακέτο 900+ και 520+ (ή/και 650+) ας μας πει, παίζει αυτό το 4Χ;
> Αργύρης


Με το 2.55 firmware, μία 520+ και μια 650+ χωρίς ενεργοποιημένο το 4x είχαν μεταξύ τους γύρω στο 650 - 800 KB upload & download. Με το μόλις ενεργοποιήσα το 4x έπιασα από 700 έως 1100 ΚΒ but .... o thespirit που ήταν client επάνω μου σταμάτησε να με βλέπει στο scan επομένως δεν μπορούσε και να συνδεθεί ενω μόλις το απενεργοποίησα με ξαναείδε και συνδεθήκαμε. Ο thespirit έχει ακριβώς τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό με εμένα (και με ίδιους drivers & firmware). Οπότε όπως κατάλαβες με το 4x ενεργοποιημένο μάλλον δεν δουλεύουν τα μακρινά links!

----------


## dimanast

sas exei perasei apo to mialo mipos to 4x na sindeete mono me allo 4x?

----------


## akou

Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, έτσι άλλωστε δουλεύουν τα 22Mbit της σειράς AirPlus της Dlink (η σειρά με το + στο τέλος βλέπε 900+, 520+, 650+, 810+ κτλ.)


Αργύρης

----------


## trendy

Με 2 κατευθυντικές 17άρες(500μέτρα) ανάμεσα σε 900+ και 520+ δεν είδαμε καμμία διαφορά, οπότε το αφήσαμε στα 22. Θα δοκιμάσουμε μεταξύ 2 900+ μήπως γίνεται τίποτα...

----------


## tschris

hello pedes eime sxetika kenourios kai exo ena provlimataki me to DWL 900+ den mporo na to kano configure apo ton explorer ... vazo to url 192.168.0.50 alla tzifos h selida den vrethike leei...vasika sthn task bar den emfanizete kanena eikonidio ths kartas diktiou h analogo kserei kanenas ti mporei na fteei?

exw win98 gr se 
pentium 1 166-mmx
kai mia karta diktiou pou molis evala kai den ksero kan ti eine leei ena NE 2000 compatible kai thn exei setarei mono tou (ekei edosa IP 192.168.0.1
kai th vlakia apo kato 255.255.255.0 ola afta sto tcp/ip NE 2000 compatible stis epiloges tou network)

----------


## bakolaz

> hello pedes eime sxetika kenourios kai exo ena provlimataki me to DWL 900+ den mporo na to kano configure apo ton explorer ... vazo to url 192.168.0.50 alla tzifos h selida den vrethike leei...vasika sthn task bar den emfanizete kanena eikonidio ths kartas diktiou h analogo kserei kanenas ti mporei na fteei?
> 
> exw win98 gr se 
> pentium 1 166-mmx
> kai mia karta diktiou pou molis evala kai den ksero kan ti eine leei ena NE 2000 compatible kai thn exei setarei mono tou (ekei edosa IP 192.168.0.1
> kai th vlakia apo kato 255.255.255.0 ola afta sto tcp/ip NE 2000 compatible stis epiloges tou network)


Δοκίμασε να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον manager για να το σετάρεις. Αν αποτύχεις δοκίμασε να του κάνεις ένα hardware reset πατώντας το κουμπάκι του reset από πίσω για 10sec. Αλήθεια το λαμπάκι link σου ανάβει? Χρειάζεται cross καλώδιο για την απευθείας σύνδεση του πάνω στην κάρτα δικτύου.Νομίζω ότι αυτό που σου δίνουν μαζί πάντως δεν είναι cross.

----------


## tschris

to exw syndesei kanonika me cross kalodiaki kai to lampaki link anavei kanonikotata otan prospathisa na to setaro apo to manager mou evgale ena firmware upgrade prospathisa na to kano alla evgaze ena minima fail 192,168.0.50

na kano kai ena reset na doume

----------


## Dejan

> to exw syndesei kanonika me cross kalodiaki kai to lampaki link anavei kanonikotata otan prospathisa na to setaro apo to manager mou evgale ena firmware upgrade prospathisa na to kano alla evgaze ena minima fail 192,168.0.50
> 
> na kano kai ena reset na doume


Από τα συμφραζόμενα απ' ότι κατάλαβα μάλλον δεν περάστηκε καλά κάποιο firmware! Δοκίμασε αυτό που σου λέει ο bakolaz. Εάν του κάνεις reset για 10 sec. θα ξεχάσει τα πάντα, ακόμα και το firmware και θα περάσεις κανονικα. Από εκεί και μετά θα πρέπει να παίζει κανονικά  ::  !!

Υ.Γ. μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξουμε podt ή χωρίσουμε το παρόν post κάποια στιγμή γιατί αυτό παραέγινε μεγάλο και πολλά θέματα δεν είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους?

----------


## tschris

kai omos file den pezei mia !

tora to manager den to vlepei katholou eno to link anavei kanonika
ti rithmiseis prepei na kano sthn karta diktiou mou re pedia ? mipos den exo kanei kati kala ekei...

----------


## tschris

pos ginete to site survey? 

nomizo oti to setara telika alaksa stous porous kati settinhgs I/O kati vlakies den ksero ti ekana pantos doulevei ...to mono pou xalasa einai thn COM2 kai den pezei to NetmoD alla den pirazei na einai kala to analogiko modem pou afth th stigmh mporo kai postaro

----------


## cp

Ό καλύτερος τρόπος να "μιλήσεις" στο AP είναι μέσω του IExplorer. Αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να δώσεις μια στατική IP στην κάρτα ethernet (έχεις έτσι?) στο ίδιο range με το AP (πχ 192.168.0.1).
Βάζεις στον Explorer 192.168.0.50 και σου εμφανίζει το web server του AP. Μετά -> Avdanced -> Site Survey.

----------


## tschris

ola kirile pedia ... ta katafera na psakso gia diktiakia fisika den vrika tipotis alla thelo na mou lisete thn aporia ... otan psaxno me to site survey mou vriske ta panta? se opoio kanali kai an exw setarei to DWL 900+ mou?

sas efxaristo olous gia th mexri tora voithia kai endiaferon sas

----------


## tschris

.....episis to mono mou provlima tora einai oti to netmod mou einai axristo (mias kai h com2 pou to exei pano ths ...me thn egatastash ths kartas diktiou epapse na litourgei) kai etsi syndeomai sta 52K me ena palio analogiko modem.

an exete kamia idea kai se afto parakalo pite mou  ::

----------


## papashark

Έχεις κάνει μπάχαλο τα IRQ.....

Το πρόβλημα σου πρέπει να ξεκίνησε από την τοποθέτηση της κάρτας δικτύου στο PC σου αν κατάλαβα σωστά.

Θα σου πρώτινα να αλλάξεις θέση της κάρτας μέσα στο PC, μπορεί να ακούγεται λίγο κινέζικο αλλά υπάρχει μια περίπτωση το mobo σου να δίνει μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο IRQ στην κάρτα δικτύου οπότε να κάνει conflicts.

----------


## bug

Έχει καταφέρει να κάνει κανείς 2 APs 900+ να επικοινωνίσουν μεταξύ τους αν και τα δύο είναι σε wireless bridge mode; Αν ναι, πώς;

Επίσης παίζει ad-hoc με το 900+; Αν ναι, πώς;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## wiresounds

Τα 900+ που πωλούνται στην Ελλάδα, έχουν και τα έξτρα κανάλια της Ευρώπης ;

----------


## bakolaz

> Τα 900+ που πωλούνται στην Ελλάδα, έχουν και τα έξτρα κανάλια της Ευρώπης ;


Ναι από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## papashark

> Τα 900+ που πωλούνται στην Ελλάδα, έχουν και τα έξτρα κανάλια της Ευρώπης ;


NAI !

----------


## papashark

> Έχει καταφέρει να κάνει κανείς 2 APs 900+ να επικοινωνίσουν μεταξύ τους αν και τα δύο είναι σε wireless bridge mode; Αν ναι, πώς;
> 
> Επίσης παίζει ad-hoc με το 900+; Αν ναι, πώς;


Ad-hoc δεν παίζει

Σε bridge δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, θα κοιτάξω μπας και το κάνω σε κάποια στιγμή

----------


## bakolaz

> Έχει καταφέρει να κάνει κανείς 2 APs 900+ να επικοινωνίσουν μεταξύ τους αν και τα δύο είναι σε wireless bridge mode; Αν ναι, πώς;


Το έχω κάνει με 2 Linksys wap11 2,2 (το ίδιο πράγμα δηλαδή) παλαιότερα και παίζει πολύ καλά. Διαλέγεις το bridge mode και στα 2 interfaces που θες να συνδέσεις και δίνεις την mac του interface στο οποίο θες να συνδεθείς στο κενό πεδίο και στα 2 interface. Δηλαδή στο 1 δίνεις του 2 την mac και στο 2 του 1. Απλά πρόσεξε ποια έκδοση firmware θα χρησιμοποιήσεις γιατί κάπου έχω διαβάσει ότι κάποιες απο αυτές δεν παίζουν πολύ καλά στο mode αυτό (η 2,5 νομίζω χωρίς να είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος...μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει)

 ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bug
> 
> Έχει καταφέρει να κάνει κανείς 2 APs 900+ να επικοινωνίσουν μεταξύ τους αν και τα δύο είναι σε wireless bridge mode; Αν ναι, πώς;
> 
> Επίσης παίζει ad-hoc με το 900+; Αν ναι, πώς;
> 
> 
> Ad-hoc δεν παίζει
> 
> Σε bridge δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, θα κοιτάξω μπας και το κάνω σε κάποια στιγμή


Σε bridge που δοκιμασα να παιξω εγω παιζει κανονικα χωρις προβλημα...

----------


## jasonpap

Ta 900+ den fainodai na exoun isws ta kalutera dunata apotelesmata.Se prosfato kombo pou sth8hke sto Patras Wireless o opoios apoteleitai mono apo 900+ den eixame kai tis kaluteres epidoseis.Sugekrimena:

1)An kai exodas gia AP ena 900+ kai oloi oi upoloipoi clients me 900+ uphr3a periptwseis ta 900 na xanoun ping.
2)To AP pou topo8eth8hke apoteleitai apo 2 900+.To ena se AP mode (gia tous client ths perioxhs) kai to allo se client mode se ena 1000AP.H sundesh meta3u tous egine arxika me ena switch 5-port d-link 10/100.Ta provlimata htan tromera.Dld, oi client sto 900AP gia na boresoun na "doun" tous clients tou 1000 eprepe na xrhsimopoihsoun thn edolh arp kai na kataxwrhsoun oles tis ip me tis mac tous.Telikws diapistw8hke oti to provlima brisketai sto d-link switch.H d-link den edwse kamia apadhsh sto sugekrimeno provlima.
3)Se kapoies alles dokimes pou kaname, balame to firmware 2.56 to opoio exei kai to 4X mode.Apotelesma: Kanena 900 den boruse na dei to 900AP.To provlima paremenei.
4)Logw tou oti ta 900 den exoun endei3h shmatos,balame se ena laptop mia orinoco pcmcia karta,etsi wste na enwsoume tis grid mas gia na vroume to max snr.H karta den evlepe ka8olou to 900+ AP!!!(fw 2.50)
Kai to edelws paralogo: Me thn idia karta (orinoco) pragmatopoih8hke mia metrhsh, h opoia opws apodeig8hke h orinoco eixe "dei" ena allo 900+ me fw version 2.56 malista!
5)Oson afora to bridge mode, kanonika xrhsimopoieite otan to 900 einai sundedemeno panw se ena hub.Meta apo kapoies dokimes, blepoume oti kalutero einai na apofeugeutai,ka8ws ousiasthkh diafora den uphr3e enw uphr3an kollhmata pou mono me reset lunodan.
6)A3iopisto fainetai mexri stigmhs to repeat mode tou.Arketa kala apotelesmata xwris kollhmata
7)Parathrh8hke asumbatothta me pc-card senao (oute kan to blepoun)
 :: (me epifula3h): Ean ena 900 einai se repeat mode den borei na "katsei" ena allo 900 panw tou se repeat mode .


Auta..ta sxolia dika sas (sorry gia to big post)

----------


## takis

Ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι να πώ πάντως εγώ παίζω τώρα τρεις μήνες με το WAP11 μου v2.2 με το μαμίσιο firmware σε client mode πάνω στην Senao του Maxgraves που τρέχει widows-software AP και παίζει ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!! μιλάμε για τα άπειρα GB down-up load χωρίς ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ...ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑΣ δεν εχει κανει κιχ...  ::  

το λέω με αφορμή το 900αρι για λογους ομοιοτητας (παρολα αυτα και καποια αλλα παιδια με linksys ειχαν πει οτι δεν επαιζε και πολυ καλα σαν client) μηπως ειμαι κωλοφαρδος ? τι να πω?  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> μηπως ειμαι κωλοφαρδος ? τι να πω?


Μάλλον Τάκη....Εμείς πάντως το δοκιμάζαμε βάζοντας το ως client πάνω σε ένα άλλο ίδιο και με το 1,1 firmware(που δεν είναι το μαμίσιο) . Το μόνο που έχω να πω καλό είναι ότι έπαιζε εκλπηκτικά σε bridge mode. Επίσης η Linksys τα παράτησε καθώς φαίνεται τα μοντέλα αυτά αφού μετά το 1,1 firmware (απο τον Δεκέμβρη δηλαδή) δεν έχει βγάλει οτιδήποτε άλλο αλλά ούτε έχει αναφέρει το παραμικρό. Και είναι πολλά αυτά τα οποία λείπουν από το WAP11 τα οποία θα μπορούσε να έχει. Πάντως έχοντας δοκιμάσει και τις δυο προαναφερθείσες συσκευές έχω να πω ότι ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις (είναι νόμος).





> 4)Logw tou oti ta 900 den exoun endei3h shmatos,balame se ena laptop mia orinoco pcmcia karta,etsi wste na enwsoume tis grid mas gia na vroume to max snr.H karta den evlepe ka8olou to 900+ AP!!!(fw 2.50)


Μάλλον κάτι δεν κάνατε καλά γιατί με το ίδιο firmware (2,50 ) και τα επόμενα εως και το 2.56 εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει το 900αρι με orinocco κάρτα και έπαιζε μια χαρά....Δείτε το πάλι και βεβαιωθείτε μήπως έχετε κάνει κάποιο λάθος με το short και long preamble.  ::

----------


## jasonpap

Eidika panw sto 4, oi dokimes pou eginan htan apeires kai oxi mono apo emena.Akomh dld kai dipla sto 900+ na phgaines den to evriske!!Bebaia den dokimasame me allh orinoco,alla genika to 900 exei mia sxetika anomalh suberifora.Elpizw na lu8ei se kapio kainourgio fw...

----------


## bakolaz

> Eidika panw sto 4, oi dokimes pou eginan htan apeires kai oxi mono apo emena.Akomh dld kai dipla sto 900+ na phgaines den to evriske!!Bebaia den dokimasame me allh orinoco,alla genika to 900 exei mia sxetika anomalh suberifora.Elpizw na lu8ei se kapio kainourgio fw...


short long preamble???? Mipws eixate kanei ekei kapoia lathos rythmisi sto AP??

----------


## takis

> Και είναι πολλά αυτά τα οποία λείπουν από το WAP11 τα οποία θα μπορούσε να έχει.


Σε αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο (και λίγα λες!)  ::

----------


## jasonpap

> short long preamble???? Mipws eixate kanei ekei kapoia lathos rythmisi sto AP??


Nai ap'oso 8umamai ola auta ta eixame alla3ei kai me to 2.50 & 2.56

Padws isws einai geniko provlima ths plus seiras (p.x akousa oti kai to 810+ kanei kati provlimatakia,se adi8esh me ton prokatoxo tou ton opoio xrhsimopoioun 3-4 atoma se mas edw kai merikous mhnes xwris na exoun to paramikro provlima  ::  )

----------


## stoidis

> 8 )(me epifula3h): Ean ena 900 einai se repeat mode den borei na "katsei" ena allo 900 panw tou se repeat mode .


Μήπως φταίει το γεγονός ότι όταν ένα 900+ κάνει repeat ένα άλλο, ο repeater "εξαφανίζεται", με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται στον αέρα μόνο το αρχικό access point? Δοκίμασες να βάλεις στον δεύτερο repeater την MAC Address του πρώτου AP?

----------


## jasonpap

Basika otan exw ena 900 se repeat mode kai paw na sunde8w se auto to ssid pou pernw einai tou 900 pou einai se repeat mode kai oxi tou AP.Opote me auth th logikh den 8a eixe nohma.8a to dokimasoume padws..

----------


## [ExE]v.II

Geia sas kai pali. Molis mou hrthe ena 900AP+ apo usa. 

Exw dyo erwthmata: 

1) An kanw upgrade me european firmware (ftp.dlink.co.uk), tha exw kapoiou eidous provlhma? Den nomizw alla thelw na eimai sigouros.

2) Poio firmware na valw telika? Akolouthw ayto to topic apo tote pou ksekinhse kai vlepw oti oi apopseis diistantai. Sto ftp ths Dlink sto UK vrhka firmwares versions: 2.52 kai 2.56

To current firmware pou exei to AP mou einai to 2.2

Poio proteinetai h den proteinetai?

Eyxaristw prokatavolika.

----------


## vegos

> v.II]Geia sas kai pali. Molis mou hrthe ena 900AP+ apo usa. 
> 
> Exw dyo erwthmata: 
> 
> 1) An kanw upgrade me european firmware (ftp.dlink.co.uk), tha exw kapoiou eidous provlhma? Den nomizw alla thelw na eimai sigouros.
> 
> 2) Poio firmware na valw telika? Akolouthw ayto to topic apo tote pou ksekinhse kai vlepw oti oi apopseis diistantai. Sto ftp ths Dlink sto UK vrhka firmwares versions: 2.52 kai 2.56
> 
> To current firmware pou exei to AP mou einai to 2.2
> ...


1. Κανένα πρόβλημα

2. 2.5 χαλαρά...

----------


## [ExE]v.II

> 1. Κανένα πρόβλημα
> 
> 2. 2.5 χαλαρά...


Xexe, thanks but

2.52 h 2.56 ? Ti diafores exoun metaksy tous?

----------


## vegos

> v.II]2.52 h 2.56 ? Ti diafores exoun metaksy tous?


2.5, σκέτο  ::

----------


## akou

Νέο firmware 2.57
Δείχνει πολλά υποσχόμενο:

----------


## akou

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!
Πιθανό πρόβλημα με το νέο firmware! (2.57)
Πρώτη ανακάλυψη: Τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια για λειτουργία ως AP είναι... 2! το 1 και το 13...
Στη προσπάθειά μου να γυρίσω σε 2.5 το AP μου απαντάει checksum error και ΔΕΝ δέχεται άλλο firmware...
Θα κάνω και άλλες δοκιμές, απλά γράφω αυτό το post βιαστικά να προλάβω όσους μπορώ.

Σε λίγο νεώτερα

Αργύρης

----------


## akou

Μετά από σβήσιμο-άναμα το 900+ δέχτηκε το παλιό-καλό 2.5. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί όμως τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια στην έκδοση 2.57 ήταν 2...
Θα παρακολουθήσω το site της Dlink να δω αν αλλάξει το firmware, αποσυρθεί ή ανανεωθεί.

Αργύρης

----------


## the_doc

Kalhspera paidia apo to hliolousto Hrakleio,

Edw exoume sthsei ena diktyo apokleistika apo proionta d-link (POLLA AP900+ kai mia - dyo dwl-520+) . . . Ola kala ews edw. Asxoloumai polla xronia me ta diktya kai edw kai pollous mhnes exw ena alyto problhma. Osoi loipon nomizete pws antimetwpizete perierges katastaseis KTL deite ayto:

 ::   ::  

O prwtos kombos tou diktyou einai sto panepisthmio mas. Apoteleitai apo mia 19 dbi keraia stella doradus (yperbolh, to 3erw, alla einai backbone) panw se mia dwl-520+. O ypologisths tou kombou trexei ICS twn WinXP (leitourgei san NAT) kai exei thn IP 192.168.0.1
O epomenos kombos koitaei ayton me mia 17dbi keraia (stella kai ayth) syndedemenh se ena AP900+. To AP syndeetai se ena d-link switch des-1005D panw sto opoio einai oi ypologistes tou topikou diktyou (3) kai ena akomh d-link AP900+ pou leitourgei me 12dbi omni kai moirazei internet stous gyrw pelates (peripou 12) pou exoun oloi AP900+ kai katey8yntikes keraies.

Katrxas gia to link tou kombou me to panepisthmio : exw thn entash sto 100% kai twra pleon to firmware 2.57 (den EXEI KAMIA diafora sto mode pou to leitourgw apo to 2.56, afou eimaste sto kanali 1) kai tous drivers 3.02 (teleytaious) sthn karta. Xwris to 4x mode energopoihmeno h taxythta apo ena topiko ftp sto panepi einai 800 - 900 Kbyte / sec. Me to 4x DEN mporw na mpw se (krath8eite) topikous ftp servers afou den pernane ta control paketa. MPORW OMWS NA MPW SE MH TOPIKOUS (e3w apo to lan tou gateway pc me thn asyrmath karta) kai na katebazw me taxythta 1.4 - 1.7 MByte / sec sta8era! Epishs sto 4x mode den mporw na mpw se sygkekrimena sites, opws to google alla mporw na mpw se alla opws to paron.
Oi dokimes ginontai apo pc apey8eias syndedemeno sto d-link switch pou proanefera. Pragmatika den mporw na katalabw ti trwei ta mikra arga paketa kai afhnei ta megala!

Exw dokimasei olous tous syndiasmous firmware/ driver/ settings.
Exw link quality panta 100% kai signal strength sta8era 81%

Epishs oi pelates pou syndeontai sthn Omni mporei sta kala ka8oumena mhn mporoun na epikoinwnhsoun me to internet h to 900AP+ sthn katey8yntikh xwris kanena profanh logo. Mia leitourgei mia den leitourgei to diktyo kai to restart akoma den mas swnei. Xarakthristiko paradeigma enas pelaths sta 70m(!) pou mia katebazei me 700k mia deixnei na einai syndedemenos xwris na pernaei oute ping sthn omni. Parola ayta lost packets ... 0%

Pane mhnes dokimwn mexri kai 19ara balame sta 70m kai synexizei na exei ast8es link. Meta thn energopoihsh tou mac address filtering de, h katstash exei 3efygei. Alloi sto 1km katebazoun synexomena me 500k kai alloi sta 200 den mporoun na katebasoun tipota. Oi stoxeyseis ta kalwdia ola kala SIGOURA mono ayth h trelh asta8eia...

 ::  ... help ...

----------


## rentis_city

Καλά, παίρνετε internet feed από το Πανεπιστήμιο?  ::  
Μωρέ μπράβο, εσείς έχετε προχωρήσει...  ::  
Μετακομίζω αύριο Κρήτη πρωί-πρωί!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> O prwtos kombos tou diktyou einai sto panepisthmio mas. Apoteleitai apo mia 19 dbi keraia stella doradus (yperbolh, to 3erw, alla einai backbone) panw se mia dwl-520+. O ypologisths tou kombou trexei ICS twn WinXP (leitourgei san NAT) kai exei thn IP 192.168.0.1
> O epomenos kombos koitaei ayton me mia 17dbi keraia (stella kai ayth) syndedemenh se ena AP900+. To AP syndeetai se ena d-link switch des-1005D panw sto opoio einai oi ypologistes tou topikou diktyou (3) kai ena akomh d-link AP900+ pou leitourgei me 12dbi omni kai moirazei internet stous gyrw pelates (peripou 12) pou exoun oloi AP900+ kai katey8yntikes keraies.


Πόσοι είπες ότι συνδέεστε στο 900+ ?

Καταρχάς στα firmware από 2.51 και πάνω, υπάρχουν πολλα bugs και πολύ γκρίνια για δυσλειτουργείες.

Θα σας πρώτινα αρχικά να ξεχάσετε το 4Χ και να παίξετε με τις στάνταρ ταχύτητες στα 11Mbit, που παίζουν πιο στρωτά.

Μετά αφού είσαστε τόσος πολύς κόσμος, αλλάχτε το κεντρικό σας ΑΡ με κανένα πιο σοβαρό όπως CISCO. 

Γιατί καλά και άγια τα dlink αλλά είναι καθαρά για SOHO χρήση, και εσείς έχετε ξεφύγει από αυτό το επίπεδο  ::

----------


## akef

> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί όμως τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια στην έκδοση 2.57 ήταν 2...


Όντως κατά τα άλλα μπορεί σαν client να παίξει σε όλα τα κανάλια. Στο site της dlink λέει οτι διορθώσανε και client bugs, τώρα τι bugs διρθώσανε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. πάντως έγω που το χρησιμοποιώ για να συνδεθώ σαν client στον jason, den μπόρεσα να συνδεθώ. Επίσης αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι πλέον η μέγιστή ισχύ εξόδου του είναι 17db αντί τα 19db που έχει στην έκδοση 2.5

----------


## jasonpap

> Pane mhnes dokimwn mexri kai 19ara balame sta 70m kai synexizei na exei ast8es link. Meta thn energopoihsh tou mac address filtering de, h katstash exei 3efygei. Alloi sto 1km katebazoun synexomena me 500k kai alloi sta 200 den mporoun na katebasoun tipota. Oi stoxeyseis ta kalwdia ola kala SIGOURA mono ayth h trelh asta8eia...


Auto einai to legomeno hiden node problem.Sxetika boreite na deite sto pwn kai se mia prospa8eia eureshs enos driver pou to epiluei

----------


## jasonpap

To suberasma pou katalhgw meta apo mia periodo xrhshs tou 900+:

[angry mode on]
Markiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,ai sto diaolo me ta d-link den douleuei tipota
kai tolmoun na ta bgazoun kai sthn paragwgh oi axrhstoi oi hli8eioi (oute kan ta switch tous).1000 fores na xwsw pc sthn taratsa para na mou bgainei h panagia ka8e mera gia na doulepsei to 900.Ai apokei.AXRHSTOI

[/angry mode off]

----------


## smarag

> To suberasma pou katalhgw meta apo mia periodo xrhshs tou 900+:
> 
> [angry mode on]
> Markiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,ai sto diaolo me ta d-link den douleuei tipota
> kai tolmoun na ta bgazoun kai sthn paragwgh oi axrhstoi oi hli8eioi (oute kan ta switch tous).1000 fores na xwsw pc sthn taratsa para na mou bgainei h panagia ka8e mera gia na doulepsei to 900.Ai apokei.AXRHSTOI
> 
> [/angry mode off]


Μα καλα πως ειναι δυνατον να μην δουλευει σε σενα αποκλειστικα και σε ολο τον υπολοιπο κοσμο να λειτουργει ? Απορια δηλαδη...  ::

----------


## the_doc

::  

Se poion douleyei????????? Milas gia enan dyo pelates profanws kai xwris filtering ktl energopoihmeno . . . MAS EXEI TARA3EI STA PROBLHMATA EDW

kai exoume parei 40 kai apo dayta! Mhxanhmata tou diabolou . . . mprrrrr

the doc

----------


## jasonpap

> Μα καλα πως ειναι δυνατον να μην δουλευει σε σενα αποκλειστικα και σε ολο τον υπολοιπο κοσμο να λειτουργει ? Απορια δηλαδη...


Leitourgei?Den pisteuw na ennoeis se indoor perivalon giati einai to mono pou den exw dokimasei.Genika ola ta ths d-link einai gia ta baza.Kai kala to 900.Edw de douleuoun oute ta switch ths! Eleos prwth fora eidat na mhn douleuei hub/switch

----------


## trendy

Παράπονο δεν έχω για τα 130 € που έδωσα όταν το πήρα. Ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις. Προφανώς δεν κάνει για πάρα πολλούς πελάτες και χρειάζεται μελλοντικά αναβάθμιση σε κάποια καλύτερη μάρκα. Το mac filtering και η κράτηση των logs μέσα σε αυτό επιβαρύνουν τον (ελεηνό) επεξεργαστή του, οπότε καλό θα ήταν αυτά να γίνονται από κάποιον άλλον υπολογιστή.

Επιπλέον έχω βάλει 5 μέρες τώρα το 2.56 και έχει uptime άλλο τόσο.
Ίσως να μην είναι κακό τελικά...
Επιπλέον μία ακόμη παρατήρηση: Στα 22Mbps δουλεύει πρακτικά στα 8-11 ενώ στα 11 δουλεύει μέχρι 6 πραγματικά. Σε καλές συνδέσεις είναι προτιμώτερο να δουλεύει στα 22, μιας και παρατηρείται αισθητή αύξηση της ταχύτητας. Το δε 44 είναι εντελώς απρόβλεπτο και πάρα πολύ "μάρκετινγκ".
Πιάσαμε 1,5MBps με το ftp του ntua, αλλά με μερικά σημαντικά προβλήματα στην πρόσβαση ορισμένων σελίδων, υπολογιστών κλπ

Συμπέρασμα: Αρκετή δουλειά για τους προγραμματιστές της dlink

----------


## jasonpap

Basika auto pou proswpika mou ti spaei einai oti emfanizei "apsuxologhta" problhmata.Dld den boreis na peis oti nai oriste 3erw exei auto kai auto provlima kai paei kai teleiwse.Kata thn xrhsh borei na emfanisei nea provlimata alla kai na se koufanei e3afanizodas kapia apo auta pou eixes dei na exei

----------


## pargyrak

> Se poion douleyei????????? Milas gia enan dyo pelates profanws kai xwris filtering ktl energopoihmeno . . . MAS EXEI TARA3EI STA PROBLHMATA EDW
> 
> kai exoume parei 40 kai apo dayta! Mhxanhmata tou diabolou . . . mprrrrr
> 
> the doc


Dlink 900+ se AP mode me Dlink 900+ se client mode sta 9Km 880Kb/sec.
Uptime kana mhna toulaxiston. Me firmware 2.5 panta.


pargy

----------


## trendy

> Se poion douleyei????????? Milas gia enan dyo pelates profanws kai xwris filtering ktl energopoihmeno . . . MAS EXEI TARA3EI STA PROBLHMATA EDW
> 
> kai exoume parei 40 kai apo dayta! Mhxanhmata tou diabolou . . . mprrrrr
> 
> the doc


Πρέπει να φταίει λίγο και η κεραία Pacific Wireless Omni που μας πούλησε ο Τριδήμας και ήταν από τις ελαττωματικές που είχε αναφέρει ο Mauve παλιότερα.

----------


## smarag

> Leitourgei?Den pisteuw na ennoeis se indoor perivalon giati einai to mono pou den exw dokimasei.Genika ola ta ths d-link einai gia ta baza.Kai kala to 900.Edw de douleuoun oute ta switch ths! Eleos prwth fora eidat na mhn douleuei hub/switch



Εγω δουλευω με 3 κοματια σε Bridge και τωρα για λιγο σε Access Point σε αποσταση 300 μετρα περιπου σε εξωτερικο χωρο και με την δικη του κεραια και τα 3 DLINK DWL-900AP+, και δεν εχω δει καποιο προβλημα δουλευει μια χαρουλα...

----------


## stoidis

Αν δεν έχει αναφερθεί ακόμη, εδώ : http://home.earthlink.net/~mlampie/Powe ... -900+.html υπάρχει ένα hack για την αύξηση ισχύος του dlink 900ap+

Το hack αυτό βασίζεται στην αλλαγή μίας παραμέτρου του firmware του dlink μέσα από τον mini webserver που έχει και ελέγχει την ισχύ εκπομπής.

Επίσης, δίνει και οδηγίες για την "ανάγνωση" του firmware αποσυμπιέζοντάς το με το winrar.

Τέλος, στο ftp της dlink υπάρχει σε ένα φάκελο dwl900ap+_revC ένα firmware 3.02 !!!

----------


## papashark

Προσωπικά αδιαφορό πλήρως για την αύξηση ισχύος, που από ότι ψηλοδιάβασα δεν μπορεί να είναι και πολύ μεγάλη΄, όμως θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ μία μείωση !

----------


## bchris

Kalhmera.
Se ligo (molis katebei) 8a balo sto 900+ moy to neo firmware 2.57
to opoio opos yposthrizei h DLINK dior8onei kapoia bugs, alla se afhnei na kaneis meiosh isxyos.

----------


## bchris

Loipon ebala to neo firmaware 2.57.
Den mporo na po oti eida kapoia diafora,
ektos toy oti apo to web interface den mporo na allakso to kanali
toy 900!!!! Yparxoyn mon ta kanalia 1 kai 13.
apo to AirPlus manager omos mporo na epilekso opoio kanali 1-13
8elo......

ti na pei kaneis!!!


Cheers

----------


## MAuVE

> Το hack αυτό βασίζεται στην αλλαγή μίας παραμέτρου του firmware του dlink μέσα από τον mini webserver που έχει και ελέγχει την ισχύ εκπομπής.


Συμφωνώ με τον Πάνο ότι από άποψης αύξησης ισχύος δεν έχει και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

ΑΛΛΑ :

Μήπως με τον ίδιο τρόπο (αληθινά έξυπνο, αν τον κατάλαβα καλά) μπορούμε να επιδράσουμε στις επιλογές των κανάλιών και να ενεργοποιήσουμε τα 12&13 στα αμερικάνικα που πολλοί έχουν από τις ομαδικές παραγγελίες

----------


## Capvar

Κατα τα άλλα είναι αξιόπιστο το 2.57?

----------


## papashark

Κάποιοι λένε ναι, κάποιοι λένε όχι (και είμαστε μπόλικοι....)

Του smarag για παράδειγμα όχι μόνο του παίζει αλλά πάει και γρήγορα...

Πάντως εμένα η απορεία είναι τι σκατά είναι το RevC, ελπίζω να μην έβγαλαν νέο μοντέλο......

----------


## jasonpap

Proswpika bhka sto ftp ths d-link kai vrhka to fakelaki me thn onomasia pou les.Katevasa to wirless manager pou exei kateu8eian kai to firmware.

To katevazw,ega8hstw kai pataw upgrade..Bainw ustera sto web confguration kai sto staus vlepw fw 2.56!!!! Phgainw program files kai vlepw oti to arxeio tou fw upgrade htan odws to 2.56!!

Ta sxolia dika sas..

----------


## smarag

> Κάποιοι λένε ναι, κάποιοι λένε όχι (και είμαστε μπόλικοι....)
> 
> Του smarag για παράδειγμα όχι μόνο του παίζει αλλά πάει και γρήγορα...


Papashark βλεπω μαθενεις νεα μου ε? εχχεεχ  ::

----------


## smarag

> Του smarag για παράδειγμα όχι μόνο του παίζει αλλά πάει και γρήγορα...


Λες να παιζει ετσι γρηγορα επειδη το δουλευω με την δικη του κεραιουλα ? Παντος αυτη τη στιγμη εχω το πιο τελευταιο firmware πανω και παιζει καλα...

----------


## tsampouros

Papashark νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα τι είναι το revC. Στην κάτω βάση του 900+ που προμηθεύτηκα εγώ από Ελληνικό κατάστημα, στο αυτοκόλλητο με τα barcodes υπάρχει η ένδειξη:

H/W: B1 
F/W: 2.5

που μεταφράζεται σε

έκδοση Hardware:B1 
Firmware:2.5

Προφανώς εγώ έχω ένα dlink 900+ δεύτερης γεννιάς ενώ το revision C1 αναφέρεται στην τρίτη γεννιά οπότε θα πρέπει να αναγράφει:

H/W: C1 
F/W: 2.X

Σύμφωνα με το αμερικάνικο support της dlink η έκδοση firmware 3.02 που αναρτήθηκε μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί μόνο στα μαχανήματα revC1 (που έχουν μάλλον μικροαλλαγές στην πλακέτα) αν και τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει την αναβάθμιση όπως είδες και στα παλιότερα.

----------


## pstratos

Phra ena neo 900+ me firmware 3.* (nomizw 2) kai den syndeotane me to PC me to anastrofo UTP (pou douleue apsoga ston prokatoxo tou) alla mono me straight. Arage einai auto feature H bug. Pantws to manual leei akoma oti gia syndesh se HUB thelei straight enw gia PC anastrofo...

mysthria auta ta 900 +

Pantws me 3 metra idiokataskeuasmeno pigtail me RG58 stella 17 kai 10dbm eixa apsogo link sto 1.5 Km me pragmatikh taxythta 4Mbps (500KB/s)

H isxys prepei na htan 10+17-3-2=22dbi (3 db mou edwse to rg58, 2 db oi ~5 connectores)

----------


## dti

> Pantws me 3 metra idiokataskeuasmeno pigtail me RG58 stella 17 kai 10dbm eixa apsogo link sto 1.5 Km me pragmatikh taxythta 4Mbps (500KB/s)


Με ποιόν συνδέθηκες; Μόνιμα ή προσωρινά;

----------


## pstratos

Me Digi -apo th thesh ktogias- mallon monima an kai theloume na kanoume ena scan kai gia extreme.

----------


## papashark

Δοκίμασα σήμερα να κάνω firmware degrade σε ένα 900+rev.C από 3.02 σε 2.50 και δεν τα κατάφερα....

Δοκίμασα να κάνω και λινκ 2,7 klm με :


1) Client : 900+ rev.C-3.02 , 19db Pacific Wireless grid, 8μ AirCom+, χωρίς pigtail.

2) AP : 900+ rev.B-2.50, 12db Avaya Sector, 2μ LMR400, χωρίς pigtail.

To client άκουγε το AΡ, χωρίς κανένα lost packet, σε όλες τις ταχύτητες (11, 5.5 2/1), αλλά τα send ήταν lost (κατάφερα να κάνω μόνο ένα πακέτο σε Ping με 6ms ταχύτητα).

Καλή οπτική επαφή, κάτι δέντρα κοντά στον client χωρίς όμως πιστεύω να τον επηρεάζουν, υποπτέυομαι κάποια ασυμβατότητα μεταξύ τους, τι λέτε ?

----------


## spirosco

Μια απ'τα ιδια papashark.
Εγω το δοκιμασα σαν AP με 520+ client στην αλλη μερια. Η αποσταση ηταν το πολυ 300 μετρα, και στα 10 pings τα μισα ηταν request timeout.
Σε receive ολα τα πακετα ηταν good. Το προβλημα ηταν με τα send packets.
Χθες βραχυκυκλωσα τις δυο κεραιες και θελω καποια στιγμη να το δοκιμασω. Ειχα διαβασει αν θυμαμαι καλα οτι το firmware του rev. C μπορει να χρησιμοποιει και τις δυο κεραιες (τη μια για send και την αλλη για receive). Μπορει βεβαια να ειναι και τελειως λαθος αυτο αλλα πρεπει πρωτα να το δοκιμασω. Αν βγει κατι καλο απο τη δοκιμη θα το μαθετε.

----------


## Capvar

Nai alla den ypirxe optiki epafi  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Nai alla den ypirxe optiki epafi


Μακαρι να εφταιγε αυτο...αλλα πως το ρημαδι το rev. B δουλευε μια χαρα στο ιδιο link?

----------


## paravoid

> Δοκίμασα σήμερα να κάνω firmware degrade σε ένα 900+rev.C από 3.02 σε 2.50 και δεν τα κατάφερα....


(καθυστερημένη απάντηση)
Και ούτε πρόκειται να τα καταφέρεις καθώς έχουν διαφορετικό επεξεργαστή (το rev.C έχει ARM9 ενώ τα rev.A&B έχουν ARM7)

----------


## stoidis

> (το rev.C έχει ARM9 ενώ τα rev.A&B έχουν ARM7)


Κατάλαβε και η dlink ότι ο επεξεργαστής από το 900άρι γονατίζει εύκολα και τον άλλαξε.

----------


## Capvar

Γονατίζει δε γονατίζει το παλιό δουλεύει καταπληκτικά σε σχέση με το καινούριο... η εταιρεία δεν τα δοκίμασε πριν τα βγάλει...;

----------


## jasonpap

Αίμα έχουμε φτήσει με αυτά τα d-link!  ::

----------


## ipparxos

Βγήκε 3.05  ::  . Τώρα την κατεβάζω.

----------


## pargyrak

> Γονατίζει δε γονατίζει το παλιό δουλεύει καταπληκτικά σε σχέση με το καινούριο... η εταιρεία δεν τα δοκίμασε πριν τα βγάλει...;


Πάντως με το 2.56 επάνω σε ένα AP μου, ένας client, ενώ δούλευε κανονικά με μικρά πακέτα, με το που άρχιζε να κατεβάζει κάτι μεγάλο τον πετούσε έξω (μόνος του στο AP). 

Επιστροφή στο 2.5 και όλα μια χαρούλα. 


[email protected]

----------


## jasonpap

Δοκιμάσατε το 2.57b1?Τουλάχιστον το snmp του δουλευει μια χαρούλα και έχει και τα 13 κανάλια.  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Δοκιμάσατε το 2.57b1?Τουλάχιστον το snmp του δουλευει μια χαρούλα και έχει και τα 13 κανάλια.


Που είναι αυτό;

Μπορείς να το κάνεις attach εδώ;

----------


## mike_

ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dwl900ap+/DWL-900APA ... yv2.57.zip

----------


## InDio

Paidia exei vgei ws gnostono to 2.56. Paizei se a,b revs? An valeis firmware pou proorizetai gia C yparxei periptosi na pareis ***? Exei dokimasei kaneis to 2.56 kai ti entyposeis yparxoun?

to 900ap*nml*.bin ti diafora exei kserei kaneis?

aaaaaax...prepei na mas plironei gia na to xrisimopoioume ayto to pragma i d-link...

----------


## mike_

*Firmware	2.60	*

- Intel Centrino problems are resolved
- Added SNMP
Date:	8/13/2003

http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=22&pv=8

----------


## papashark

> - Added SNMP





*Ουάου !!!!!!!*

----------


## stoidis

> *Firmware	2.60	*
> 
> 
> - Added SNMP


Άντε να αρχίσουμε και τα mrtg!  ::

----------


## jasonpap

Επιτέλους και επίσημα snmp!  ::

----------


## ipparxos

> *Firmware	2.60	*
> 
> - Intel Centrino problems are resolved
> - Added SNMP
> Date:	8/13/2003
> 
> http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=22&pv=8


Ποια η διαφορά από την 3.05 που κατέβασα εγώ; Είναι για διαφορετικές Hardware Versions; Μαλλον τα έχω μπλέξει...  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mike_
> 
> *Firmware	2.60	*
> 
> - Intel Centrino problems are resolved
> - Added SNMP
> Date:	8/13/2003
> 
> http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=22&pv=8
> ...


Η 3.χχ σειρα ειναι για το revision C.

Σημερα δοκιμασα να τοποθετησω μια 650+ μεσα στο 900+ rev. Β.
Με firmware 2.50, δεν επαιζε με τιποτα. Με το 2.60 ομως ξυπνησε!!!
Φανηκε γενικα σταθερο, και εκανα και μερικα site survey.
Αυτο πoυ δεν καταφερα -και μου την εδωσε- ειναι να συνδεθω με ενα αλλο dlink (rev. C)

Παρολα αυτα βαζοντας στο laptop παλι την 650+ συνδεθηκα αμμεσως, χωρις dropped packets και με πολυ καλο transfer rate.

----------


## spirosco

> Σημερα δοκιμασα να τοποθετησω μια 650+ μεσα στο 900+ rev. Β.
> Με firmware 2.50, δεν επαιζε με τιποτα. Με το 2.60 ομως ξυπνησε!!!
> Φανηκε γενικα σταθερο, και εκανα και μερικα site survey.
> Αυτο πoυ δεν καταφερα -και μου την εδωσε- ειναι να συνδεθω με ενα αλλο dlink (rev. C)
> 
> Παρολα αυτα βαζοντας στο laptop παλι την 650+ συνδεθηκα αμμεσως, χωρις dropped packets και με πολυ καλο transfer rate.


Συνεχιζοντας τις δοκιμες, το πατεντιαρικο 900+ rev.B καταφερε και συνδεθηκε χωρις dropped packets πανω σε ενα cisco340 AP. Και οι δυο συσκευες ηταν στον ιδιο χωρο. Μενει να το δοκιμασω και σε κανα μακρινο link.

Ο λογος τωρα των δοκιμων δεν ειναι φυσικα να δημιουργηθει το υπερτατο dlink...απλα το παλευω μπας και σωσω το rev.B μιας και πριν λιγες μερες εκαψε την pcmcia του.

----------


## atzo

Αυτό το "added SNMP" τι παραπάνω δυνατότητες δίνει δηλαδή? Τελείως άσχετος είμαι έτσι...

----------


## Capvar

Πως την έκαψε...? το Β...? Χάθηκε να ήταν το C? Δεν το πας για εγγύηση;

----------


## spirosco

> Πως την έκαψε...? το Β...? Χάθηκε να ήταν το C? Δεν το πας για εγγύηση;


Με το Ν-type κοτσαρισμενο πανω....μαλλον χλωμο.  ::

----------


## Capvar

Ρε βάλτο στο άλλο κουτί  ::  που δεν έχεις χαλάσει.... η ακόμα και στο δικό μου κουτί.... αν τα έχεις χαλάσει και τα δύο... 100€ είναι αυτά

----------


## jasonpap

> Αυτό το "added SNMP" τι παραπάνω δυνατότητες δίνει δηλαδή? Τελείως άσχετος είμαι έτσι...


Με το snmp μπορείς να πάρεις διάφορες πληροφορίες αλλά και να δώσεις έντολές (αν το υποστηρίζει) στον 900αρι.Κάποιες από αυτές είναι π.χ ποιός είναι associated,με ποια ip,mac.Ακόμη μπορεί να υπάρχει και ένδειξη σήματος με κάποιο quality.Λογικά η d-link θα βγάλει κάποια στιγμή πρόγραμμα που θα διαχειρίζεται τις πληροφορίες.Μέχρι τότε,μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε να κατεβάσουμε αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα που υπάρχει για το σκέτο 900 μήπως παίζει  ::

----------


## rentis_city

Μακάρι να βγει και signal quality για το D-Link...  ::  
Λέτε να υπάρχει κάποιο third-party prog που να δουλεύει μαζί του?

Σχετικά με το firmware:
Ναι μεν το κατέβασα, ακόμα δεν το έχω κάνει upgrade, γιατί στο 
αμερικάνικο site λέει ότι μπορεί να μην πετύχει το upgrade, να σου 
χαλάσει το μηχάνημα, να ακυρωθεί η εγγύηση κλπ.  ::  
Εγώ προσωπικά έχω ένα B-rev αγορασμένο από Ελλάδα.
Θα δουλέψει λέτε?
Ή και να δουλέψει, θα έχει κάποια limitations όπως μόνο 11 κανάλια κλπ.?

----------


## ratmonkey

Εγώ το δοκίμασα εχθές σε rev B Ελληνική, πρόβλημα δέν παρουσίασε, απλά "έριξε" πάλι την μέγιστη ισχύ στα 17. Για τα κανάλια θα τσεκάρω στο σπίτι και θα ενημερώσω το απόγευμα.
Βέβαια δοκιμή δέν μπόρεσα να κάνω επειδή το συγκεκριμένο 900αρι είναι σε αναμονή για όταν θα στήσω AP, οπότε προς το παρόν μπορώ να πώ οτι δουλεύει σαν AP και ως client μπόρεσε να συνδεθεί με το άλλο 900αρι του σπιτιού. Δεν το βασάνισα να δω εάν τα φτύνει όμως....

----------


## dkalam

Δοκίμασε κανείς να περάσει firmware 2.60 που είναι για rev.B1 σε D-Link 900AP+ rev.C ? 

Αν ναι... ας μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του....


Δημήτρης - Ξάνθη.

----------


## papashark

Βγάζει στο τέλος του upgrade checksum error και δεν γίνετε το upgrade.

Το είχα δοκιμάσει με το 2.50 σε C

----------


## ratmonkey

Ποιά είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε client και bridge? Υπάρχει κέρδος σε ταχύτητα όταν γίνει bridge? Κανει routing που δέν γίνεται ως client;
Και τέλος, η σύνδεση ανάμεσα σε 2 ίδια είναι πιο αξιόπιστη με 1 να παίζει AP και το αλλο client, ή και τα 2 bridge? Προσοχή, μιλάω για αξιοπιστία, έννοώντας να το παρατήσεις στην ταράτσα και να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, ΟΧΙ για ταχύτητα...

----------


## jabarlee

Δεν ξέρω τις διαφορές του bridge mode από τα άλλα, εκτός από την προφανή, ότι το bridge είναι point to point και ότι ορίζεις τον άλλο peer βάση της MAC address του.
Από εμπειρία όμως, και δεδομένου ότι το 900+ δεν είναι το καλύτερο client, μπορώ να σου πω οτι εγώ σε bridge mode είχα καλύτερη αξιοπιστια/ταχύτητα. Δεν ξέρω που οφέιλεται, απλά το αναφέρω

----------


## ratmonkey

Ωραία, τώρα κάτι άλλο:
Σε bridge mode, χρειάζεται να πάρουν και τα 2 900αρια IP η είναι αόρατα στο λίνκ μεταξύ των 2 δικτύων;

και ένα ακόμα, για σύνδεση ΑΡ-client!
βάζω client 900 σε άλλο AP. Το "αλλο" είναι χ.χ.χ.2, το δικό μου έχει IP χ.χ.χ.3, με gw χ.χ.χ.2 
ΤΩΡΑ: Το pc μου που πέφτει πάνω στο 900αρι μου, εχει ΙΡ χ.χ.χ.4, αλλα gw τί; χ.χ.χ.3 ή χ.χ.χ.2;;;

----------


## trendy

Φυσικά και χρειάζονται. Κάθε συσκευή στο δίκτυο που κάνει store&forwarding χρειάζεται να έχει IP. 
Ως gateway ορίζεις το μηχάνημα στο υποδίκτυο που συνδέεται με κάποιο άλλο(-α) υποδίκτυο(-α).
Αφού λοιπόν το άλλο δίκτυο που θες να προσπελάσεις είναι μετά το AP θα βάλεις gateway το ίδιο με του AP στο οποίο είσαι client, πιθανότατα x.x.x.1

----------


## Renos

> Ωραία, τώρα κάτι άλλο:
> Σε bridge mode, χρειάζεται να πάρουν και τα 2 900αρια IP η είναι αόρατα στο λίνκ μεταξύ των 2 δικτύων;


Δεν απαιτουν τον ΙΡ για να δουλεψουν σε bridge mode απλα για να μπορεις εσυ να ατα ελεγχεις μεσω WEB. Γενικα, τα bridges στα δικτυα ειναι "αορατα".

----------


## ngia

> Ποιά είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε client και bridge? Υπάρχει κέρδος σε ταχύτητα όταν γίνει bridge? Κανει routing που δέν γίνεται ως client; 
> Και τέλος, η σύνδεση ανάμεσα σε 2 ίδια είναι πιο αξιόπιστη με 1 να παίζει AP και το αλλο client, ή και τα 2 bridge? Προσοχή, μιλάω για αξιοπιστία, έννοώντας να το παρατήσεις στην ταράτσα και να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, ΟΧΙ για ταχύτητα...


Σε bridge mode έχεις τα εξής πλεονεκτήματα που το κάνουν την σωστή επιλογή για P2P ζεύξεις:

Καταρχήν δεν εκπέμπονται πακέτα broadcast και έτσι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κάποιος άλλος και να φάει από το BW ή να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. Γίνεται δηλαδή η ζεύξη αόρατη σε άλλους.
Το BW αυξάνεται ελαφρά (από 3.9 πήγε 4 σε μία ζεύξη που δοκίμασα), γιατί εκπέμπονται λιγότερα πακέτα ελέγχου, διαχείρισης.
Επίσης υποθέτω και ο επεξεργαστής του έχοντας λιγότερη δουλειά να κάνει θα τρώει λιγότερα κόλλήματα και ίσως και η καθυστέρηση λόγω επεξεργασίας στα πακέτα να είναι και μικρότερη.
Πάντως τα κολλήματα λόγω θερμοκρασίας δεν τα έχω γλυτώσει , είχα δύο απανωτά την τελευταία βδομάδα, άρα την επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα ή το reset μέσα από το utility του πχ μία φορά κάθε 3 μήνες μάλλον δεν το γλυτώνεις (δεν είναι και τίποτα τραγικό).

----------


## ratmonkey

> Πάντως τα κολλήματα λόγω θερμοκρασίας δεν τα έχω γλυτώσει , είχα δύο απανωτά την τελευταία βδομάδα, άρα την επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα ή το reset μέσα από το utility του πχ μία φορά κάθε 3 μήνες μάλλον δεν το γλυτώνεις (δεν είναι και τίποτα τραγικό).


Κάτω απο πόσο "κακές" συνθήκες; Δηλαδή το 900αρι είναι μόνο του σε σακούλα, μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι κάτω απο τον ήλιο ή μέσα σε κλειστό χώρο κοντά στην κεραία;

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ratmonkey
> 
> Ωραία, τώρα κάτι άλλο:
> Σε bridge mode, χρειάζεται να πάρουν και τα 2 900αρια IP η είναι αόρατα στο λίνκ μεταξύ των 2 δικτύων;
> 
> 
> Δεν απαιτουν τον ΙΡ για να δουλεψουν σε bridge mode απλα για να μπορεις εσυ να ατα ελεγχεις μεσω WEB. Γενικα, τα bridges στα δικτυα ειναι "αορατα".


Και πως ελέγχεις κάτι μέσω web που δεν έχει IP;

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Πάντως τα κολλήματα λόγω θερμοκρασίας δεν τα έχω γλυτώσει , είχα δύο απανωτά την τελευταία βδομάδα, άρα την επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα ή το reset μέσα από το utility του πχ μία φορά κάθε 3 μήνες μάλλον δεν το γλυτώνεις (δεν είναι και τίποτα τραγικό).
> 
> 
> Κάτω απο πόσο "κακές" συνθήκες; Δηλαδή το 900αρι είναι μόνο του σε σακούλα, μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι κάτω απο τον ήλιο ή μέσα σε κλειστό χώρο κοντά στην κεραία;


Εμένα δεν έχουν αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα μέσα στα ηλεκτρολογικά κουτιά. Κάποιος έχει κάνει μία ωραία πατέντα με ανεμιστηράκια. Κάντε ένα search να το βρείτε.

----------


## ngia

> Κάτω απο πόσο "κακές" συνθήκες; Δηλαδή το 900αρι είναι μόνο του σε σακούλα, μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτι κάτω απο τον ήλιο ή μέσα σε κλειστό χώρο κοντά στην κεραία;


To 900+ χωρίς το κάλυμα του, μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, σχετικά ευρύχωρο, και το κουτί χωρίς το κάλυμα του και αυτό. Χωρίς έκθεση σε ήλιο. Πάντως το παρουσίασε μέσα σε μία μέρα σε περίοδο 7μηνών που εργάζεται, όταν έπιασε μέγιστη θερμοκρασία η αθήνα.




> Και πως ελέγχεις κάτι μέσω web που δεν έχει IP;


Έχουν IP και μπoρείς να τα ελέγξεις, αόρατα εννοώ ότι από κάποιο client δεν φαίνονται γιατί δεν κάνουν broadcast to SSID.




> Κάποιος έχει κάνει μία ωραία πατέντα με ανεμιστηράκια. Κάντε ένα search να το βρείτε.


O veggos, και γω νόμιζα ότι είναι too much, αλλά τελικά ίσως χρειάζεται.

----------


## trendy

> Και πως ελέγχεις κάτι μέσω web που δεν έχει IP;
> 
> 
> Έχουν IP και μπoρείς να τα ελέγξεις, αόρατα εννοώ ότι από κάποιο client δεν φαίνονται γιατί δεν κάνουν broadcast to SSID.


Δεν το έλεγα για εσένα, για το Renos αναφερόμουνα. Αν θες κρυφό SSID μπορείς να το βάλεις σε οποιοδήποτε mode.

----------


## atzo

Έχετε προσέξει ότι στο Access Point Manager οι αντιστοιχίες της ισχύος με το Web based interface δεν έχουν καμία σχέση; Πιο αναλυτικά:


Web based | AP Manager |
100% (19dBm) | default (?dBm) |
50% (16dBm) | 2.0mW (3dBm) |
25% (13dBm) | 10mW (10dBm) |
12.5% (10dBm) | 20mW (13dBm)  |

Θα μας τρελάνουν οι τύποι της DLink??? Tι από τα δύο ισχύει τελικά? Και οι διαφορές δεν είναι μικρές να πείς ότι δεν πειράζει. Εδώ μιλάμε για τρομερά πράγματα!!!

Έχει κανένας καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## trendy

Στο manager 2.57 διορθώνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## stoidis

Βγήκε νέο firmware.

Από την ονομασία φαίνεται να είναι κάποιο beta.

----------


## Capvar

Ίσως το b να είναι και για revision b

----------


## papashark

Μπα...

Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα C δεν παίρνουν κάτω από 3.00

Εκτός εάν το διόρθωσαν με αυτό !  ::

----------


## ATIA

Άντε θα το πάρω να δώ τι θα γίνει.....το b

----------


## atzo

Ο πιο απλός (σε τελική ανάλυση...) τρόπος να δουλέψει το Dlink με όλα τα firmwares είναι ο εξής:

1. Ξεβιδώνουμε το κουτί του Dlink μας...

2. Κοιτάμε και τι να δούμε??? 2 κεραίες!!!!

3. Η μία είναι η εσωτερική (left) και η άλλη πάει στο rsma κονέκτορα για την εξωτερική (right).

4. Επειδή η επιλογή της right antenna δεν δουλεύει πάντα όπως θα θέλαμε με όλα τα firmwares....

5. Ξεκολάμε απ' την πλακέτα τα δύο καλωδιάκια των κεραιών και τα ξανακολλάμε ανάποδα!!!!

Τι καταφέραμε; πολύ απλά το Dlink έχει πλέον ως εξωτερική κεραία την left και ως εσωτερική την right! Και τι μ'αυτό; Πολύ απλά σε όλα τα firmware (που έχω υπόψη μου) η επιλογή left antenna δουλεύει σωστά πάντα!

Ερώτηση: γιατί, δεν δουλεύει η right δηλαδή;

Πολύ απλά, ΟΧΙ! όταν επιλέγεις right antenna σε κάποιο άλλο firmware μεταγενέστερο του 2.50, τότε το dlink ναι μεν λαμβάνει μόνο από την right, αλλά στέλνει μόνο από την left, οπότε τζίφος!

Ένας πιο απλός τρόπος για να αποφύγετε την διπλή εγχείρηση είναι όταν ανοίξετε το κουτί του Dlink, να κόψετε το καλωδιάκι της left στο σημείο που κολάει στην εσωτερική κεραία και να το κολήσετε σε ένα κονέκτορα της αρεσκείας σας (δεδομένου ότι έχετε το κατάληλο pigtail). Οπότε θα έχετε 2 εξόδους για εξωτερική κεραία και θα χρησιμοποιείτε μόνο την καινούργια!

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν και για revision C (Δοκιμασμένο!) και προϋποθέτουν μια σχετική άνεση στις κολλήσεις (όχι τίποτα τρομερό).  ::

----------


## stoidis

> Πολύ απλά σε όλα τα firmware (που έχω υπόψη μου) η επιλογή left antenna δουλεύει σωστά πάντα!
> 
> Ερώτηση: γιατί, δεν δουλεύει η right δηλαδή;
> 
> Πολύ απλά, ΟΧΙ! όταν επιλέγεις right antenna σε κάποιο άλλο firmware μεταγενέστερο του 2.50, τότε το dlink ναι μεν λαμβάνει μόνο από την right, αλλά στέλνει μόνο από την left, οπότε τζίφος!


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω και το αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό.

Το έχει συναντήσει μήπως και κανένας άλλος;

----------


## atzo

Έχω φάει ώρες προσπαθώντας να κάνω το Dlink να παίξει σωστά..... του έχω αλλάξει τα μάτια!  ::

----------


## michaesi

Και γω το εχω δει στο παρακατω link
http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r ... ~mode=flat
Βεβαια στο 900αρι που αγορασα που ειναι rev C και εχει firmware 302
οι κεραιες ειναι σωστα. (Οταν επιλεξω right τοτε δουλευει με την εξωτερικη
γιατι οταν αφαιρω την κεραια μειώνεται το σημα)

----------


## atzo

To 305 είναι αυτό που εχει πρόβλημα με την right

----------


## dkalam

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησαν .... 

Firmware 3.06 για το revision C.
Firmware 2.61 για το revision Β.

Όσοι πιστοί ...δοκιμάστε και πείτε εντυπώσεις.


Δημήτρης - Ξάνθη

----------


## Capvar

atzo το receive απο right και send από left, ή μόνο left είναι η σοβαρότερη ανακάλυψη στο 900+ από τον καιρό του Νώε!!

Εξηγούνται πολλά....!
Στο site survey βλέπω πολύ λιγότερα (Λογικό αφού scannarei μόνο το δίπολο)
Συνδέομαι αλλά το link είναι χάλια, ή δεν παίζει καθόλου... (λογικό αφού κάνει καλό receive αλλά δε μπορεί να στείλει τίποτα ή στέλνει με δυσκολία αν είστε πολύ κοντά)
Μα μέσα στο σπίτι δουλεύει... (Ε ναι το διπολάκι δουλεύει όπως και να έχει μέσα στο σπίτι)

Η λύση του atzo είναι απλή: *Χρησιμοποιήστε ΜΟΝΟ την left Antenna (Αυτή που βγάζει στο διπολάκι όχι στην εξωτερική)*

Μπορείτε να το κάνετε είτε αντιστρέφοντας τα καλώδια (οπότε το διπολάκι γίνεται right και η εξ. κεραία left)
Είτε με αφαίρεση του διπόλου και προσθήκη rg-58 και N-Type απ' ευθείας.... στην left

Αυτό μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα:
α) Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άνετα τα 900+ rev c
b) Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άνετα τα καινούρια firmware και για b και για c...

Αυτό το 4χ.... μήπως θα δουλέψει;;

----------


## atzo

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσον λειτουργεί το 4x σε modes όπως Bridge (σε client mode σίγουρα δεν λειτουργεί...) Αν λειτουργεί, τότε όσοι έχουν Backbone links με 2 Dlink 900AP+ σε bridge mode, θα μποορούσαν να δοκιμάσουν αυτό το κολπάκι με τις κεραίες και αναβαθμίζοντας το firmware του dlink να πιάσουν κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αρκετά μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες!

Σε AP mode πάντως σίγουρα λειτουργεί το 4x αρκεί απ'την άλλη πλευρά να συνδέεται DWL520+ ή DWL650+

----------


## dkalam

Φίλε atzo,

Εχω δύο (-2-) 900άρια revC. και τα έχω σε bridge mode με firmware 3.02 θα χρειαστεί να κάνω την εγχείρηση ή όχι;

Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ right antenna, basic rate:1-2Mbps, Tx rates: 1-2-5,5-11Mbps, short preamble, 4X: disabled.

Σε τεστ από ταράτσα με 1ο όροφο (15-20m) με δύο 15db Equinox έχω ταχύτητα 500-670kb/sec (DUMeter).

Προορίζονται για BBlink στα 1,1 km.


Δημήτρης - Ξάνθη.

----------


## Capvar

Δοκίμασέ τα στα 1,1 αν σου κάνουν νερά... τότε ναι πρέπει να μπουν χειρουργείο.

Όπως και να το δεις πάντως με την εγχείρηση κερδίζεις μόνο... ακόμα και κάποιες απώλειες από pigtails κλπ κλπ

----------


## atzo

Νομίζω ότι το 3.02 firmware δουλεύει καλά με τις right. Όταν είναι να κάνεις το μακρινό link, τότε θα καταλάβεις αν πρέπει να κάνεις την εγχείρηση!! Πάντως αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις upgrade σε 3.05 τότε σίγουρα χρειάζεται εγχείρηση...

Αφού θα χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 ίδια dlink για το bridge, δοκίμασε να κάνεις enabled το 4x (βάλε και short preamle) και μάλλον θα δουλέψει πολύ καλά.

Υπόψην ότι το καινούργιο firmware για τα rev. C (3.06) δουλεύει άριστα με επιλογή left και "πειραγμένο" Dlink! Το καινούργιο firmware για το rev. B δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα...

Πάντως όσοι κατεβάζετε firmwares για το dlink να αποφεύγετε γενικά το ftp.dlink.com. Μια καλύτερη πρόταση με τα ευρωπαϊκά firmwares είναι:

Site με τα τελευταία firmwares (πάντα ευρωπαϊκά!!)
1) http://tsd.dlink.com.tw/info.nsf/downlo ... N?openview

Site με τα περισσότερα firmwares:
2) ftp://ftp.dlink.de

----------


## smyrosnik

Kalimera. Telika to kalytero firmware (xwris na xreaizetai na allakseis keraies kai tetoia ) einai to 2.5?

----------


## papashark

Μέχρι στιγμής (2.61) το καλύτερο είναι το 2.50

Το συνηστούν 29 σεισμοπαθείς κάτοχοι 900+......

----------


## vegos

> Μέχρι στιγμής (2.61) το καλύτερο είναι το 2.50
> 
> Το συνηστούν 29 σεισμοπαθείς κάτοχοι 900+......


Σάββατο βράδυ έβαλα 2.61 για δοκιμή.

Άλλο ένα ΤΖΙΦΟΣ firmware.

Το 2.50 είναι σούπερ.. Μια χαρά παίζει. Σούπερ uptime έχω...

----------


## sdd

Καποιες ερωτησεις για οσους εχουν AP900+



Eχει κανεις δοκιμασει να κανει bridge το 900+ με WDS μηχανηματα?

Πως συμπεριφερονται δυο η περισσοτερα 900+ μαζι σε multipoint bridging mode? Ειναι καθαρο ΑP-to-AP mode, ωστε oi clients του ενος AP να βλεπουν τους clients του αλλου?

Εχει αλλαξει τιποτα σε οτι αφορα το bridging στα τελευταια firmware????



Επισης - τι ειδους "προβληματα" παρουσιαζει το Rev C?

Aπο τη στιγμη που το Rev C εχει mini-PCI (με τι εσωτερικα connectors ?) δεν γινεται πιο ελκυστικο για αγορα σε σχεση με τα παλιοτερα?

Πιθανον να μπορει να παρει και mini-PCI με αλλα chipsets, με καλυτερη ευαισθησια ληψης

Καθως εχει και το πολυ γρηγορο ΑRM9 (οπως το 614+) μπορει να τρεξει και μινι-Λινουξ??

----------


## stoidis

Μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση που η D-Link στα τελευταία firmwares του 900AP+ τόσο στο B revision όσο και στο C, έχει βαλθεί να κάνει τα μηχανάκια να μην δουλεύουν σωστά με εξωτερική κεραία.

Η μοναδική περίπτωση για να δουλέψει σωστά το 900άρι με εξωτερική κεραία, είναι να πέσει η σχετική εγχείρηση (εσωτερική αλλαγή των κεραιών μεταξύ τους).

Μήπως η "πονηρή" η D-Link θέλει με αυτό τον τρόπο να καθοδηγήσει την αυστηρή χρήση των indoor προϊόντων της, Indoor μόνο, ειδικότερα τώρα που έβγαλε κάτι outdoor μοντέλα;

----------


## ngia

> Μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση που η D-Link στα τελευταία firmwares του 900AP+ τόσο στο B revision όσο και στο C, έχει βαλθεί να κάνει τα μηχανάκια να μην δουλεύουν σωστά με εξωτερική κεραία. 
> 
> Η μοναδική περίπτωση για να δουλέψει σωστά το 900άρι με εξωτερική κεραία, είναι να πέσει η σχετική εγχείρηση (εσωτερική αλλαγή των κεραιών μεταξύ τους).


Προφανώς νόμισε ότι όλοι είναι αμερικανάκια, και δεν θα βρούμε τη λύση  ::  




> Μήπως η "πονηρή" η D-Link θέλει με αυτό τον τρόπο να καθοδηγήσει την αυστηρή χρήση των indoor προϊόντων της, Indoor μόνο, ειδικότερα τώρα που έβγαλε κάτι outdoor μοντέλα;


Γιαυτό άλλοστε δεν βάζουν και αυτόν τον σαχλό συνδετήρα (RSMA) ?

----------


## jto

Exo to hackarismeno firmware gia to 900ap+. Einai to 2.61, xrisimopoiei ti megisti dynati isxi tou AP KAI exei diorthomeni tin epilogi Left kai right antenna, opos sto 2.50. To link pou exo einai sta 2km me empodia. Me to 2.50 paizei apsoga. Me to 2.61 tzifos. Molis evala to hackarismeno me tin epilogi max power kai right antenna mou edose kalytera apotelesmata apo oti me to 2.50. Kai ypopsin, den exei provlima me ta arp opos to 2.50(gia osous xrisimopoioun switch).  :: 


_****************
DISCLAIMER !
Στο AWMN για να πετύχουμε μακρύτερα links χρησιμοποιούμε μεγάλες κεραίες με την μικρότερη δυνατή ισχύς εξόδου.
Προσπαθούμε πάντοτε να μην ξεπερνάμε τα 20db συνολικής εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος.
Στο awmn προσπαθούμε πάντα να μην θορυβούμε γύρω μας, για να μην θορυβούν και οι γύρω μας σε εμάς.
Moderated on 17:00 29/10/03
****************_

----------


## wiresounds

> Exo to hackarismeno firmware gia to 900ap+. Einai to 2.61, xrisimopoiei ti megisti dynati isxi tou AP KAI exei diorthomeni tin epilogi Left kai right antenna, opos sto 2.50. To link pou exo einai sta 2km me empodia. Me to 2.50 paizei apsoga. Me to 2.61 tzifos. Molis evala to hackarismeno me tin epilogi max power kai right antenna mou edose kalytera apotelesmata apo oti me to 2.50. Kai ypopsin, den exei provlima me ta arp opos to 2.50(gia osous xrisimopoioun switch).


Τι κεραία έχεις σε αυτό το link ;

----------


## jto

Μια omni 7db Stella και στοχεύει πάνω της μια Stella SD19 17Db(με το ίδιο πειραγμένο firmware). Επίσης καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πήρα όταν έβγαλα την omni και έβαλα άλλη μία SD19 Stella.  ::

----------


## smyrosnik

To hackarismeno 2.61 fw ειναι καλύτερο από το original 2.5? Η επιλογή των κεραιών διορθώθηκε στη 2.61 hack? τι ακριβώς διαφορές παρατήρησες με την 2.5? Ποιο στθερά λινκ?Έπιασες κάτι που δεν έβλεπες πριν?

----------


## papashark

> Exo to hackarismeno firmware gia to 900ap+. Einai to 2.61, xrisimopoiei ti megisti dynati isxi tou AP KAI exei diorthomeni tin epilogi Left kai right antenna, opos sto 2.50. To link pou exo einai sta 2km me empodia. Me to 2.50 paizei apsoga. Me to 2.61 tzifos. Molis evala to hackarismeno me tin epilogi max power kai right antenna mou edose kalytera apotelesmata apo oti me to 2.50. Kai ypopsin, den exei provlima me ta arp opos to 2.50(gia osous xrisimopoioun switch).



Αυτά παθαίνει κανείς όταν στήνει χωρίς να ρωτάει, χωρίς να διαβάζει και χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει......

0) Γράφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και όχι με greeklish....

1) Το hack το χρησιμοποιούμε για να κατεβάσουμε ισχύ και όχι να ανεβάσουμε. Αυτή την στιγμή ρυπαίνεις τους γύρω σου και κάνεις κακό στο AWMN και έμμεσα και σε εσένα. Εκτός αυτού είσαι και παράνομος εκπέμποντας με 200% παραπάνω ισχύ τουλάχιστον. Η υπερβολική ισχύς σε όμνι είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορείς να κάνεις μετά την τοποθέτηση ενισχυτή.... Θα σε παρακαλέσω να ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ αμέσως την ισχύ σου, υπολόγισε ότι πρέπει να έχεις 20-7+απώλειες καλωδίου.

2) Παντού γράφουμε ότι το 2.61 είναι προβληματικό, και συνηστάμε το 2.5. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του post σου, επαναλαμβάνεις κάτι που έχει ξαναγραφτεί, προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει καθόλου παραπάνω...

3) Με την 19αρα έπαιξε πιο καλά ? Για νέο μας το λες ? Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ πολύ, τουλάχιστον τα επισυμασμένα θέματα. Βάζοντας 12db μεγαλύτερη κεραία, μεγάλωσες το κέρδος της ευαισθησίας σου, οπότε φυσιολογικότατα είχες πιο καλό Link....

4) Στην Nodedb δεν σε βρήκα, έχεις γραφτεί ? Και εάν ναι με τι όνομα ? 

5) Το λίνκ με τον φίλο σου, εάν θα παραμείνει μόνο με τον φίλο σου, τότε βγάλε την όμνι και βάλε grid.....

6) Πόσο και τι καλώδιο έχεις ? Είσαι σύγουρος ότι έχεις 2.5 χιλιόμετρα ?

----------


## papashark

> Μια omni 7db Stella και στοχεύει πάνω της μια Stella SD19 17Db(με το ίδιο πειραγμένο firmware). Επίσης καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πήρα όταν έβγαλα την omni και έβαλα άλλη μία SD19 Stella.



Αυτό τώρα το πρόσεξα....

Έχετε σηκώσει την ισχύ και σε αυτό με την 17αρα κεραία ?!??!?!?!??!

----------


## Achille

> 2) Παντού γράφουμε ότι το 2.61 είναι προβληματικό, και συνηστάμε το 2.5. Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα του post σου, επαναλαμβάνεις κάτι που έχει ξαναγραφτεί, προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει καθόλου παραπάνω...


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψε ακριβώς (δεν είναι και εύκολο...)

Έγραψε ότι το 2.61 έχει πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες, αλλά το χακεμένο 2.61 το έχει διορθώσει. Και ότι το χακεμένο 2.61 δουλεύει καλύτερα από το 2.50. Επίσης ότι το χακεμένο δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τη χρήση σε switch.

Αυτά έγραψε  ::

----------


## papashark

Έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τα greeklish, δεν μπορώ να τα διαβάσω και χάνω το νόημα.........


Τότε είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό που είπε για το 2.61.

Όμως το θέμα με την ισχύ είναι κατά πολύ σημαντικότερο.

----------


## sdd

> Exo to hackarismeno firmware gia to 900ap+. Einai to 2.61, xrisimopoiei ti megisti dynati isxi tou AP KAI exei diorthomeni tin epilogi Left kai right antenna, opos sto 2.50. To link pou exo einai sta 2km me empodia. Me to 2.50 paizei apsoga. Me to 2.61 tzifos. Molis evala to hackarismeno me tin epilogi max power kai right antenna mou edose kalytera apotelesmata apo oti me to 2.50. Kai ypopsin, den exei provlima me ta arp opos to 2.50(gia osous xrisimopoioun switch).



Πολυ χρησιμα ολα αυτα

Μπορουμε να μεταφερθουμε εδω

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=33966#33966

για περισσοτερα σχετικα με το 2.61 powerhacked firmware

Τα δυο 900+ τα εχεις σε bridge mode? Την ισχυ μπορεις να τη ρυθμισεις me to 2.61ph, και σε ποια modes? (Νομιζω σε bridge παιζει μονο στη μεγιστη?)

Το ARP προβλημα εχει να κανει με MAC addresses? Για αναλυσε το...

----------


## jto

Μάλλον δεν καταλάβατε κάποια πράγματα.

1.Δεν ανήκω στο AWMN και δεν έχω σκοπό να μπω ποτέ
2.Αυτή τη στιγμή δημιουργώ το Lamia Wireless, οπότε δεν ΒΡΩΜΙΖΩ τις μπάντες σου με θόρυβο
3.Αν θα βάλω omni ή grid είναι δικό μου θέμα, μιας και δεν ξέρεις την τοπολογία του δικτύου. Εγώ σου ανέφερα ενδεικτικα ένα παράδειγμα για ένα συγκεκριμένο link.
4.Αν μπορούσα να ανεβάσω την ισχύ του AP στο 200%, να είσαι σίγουρος δεν θα το έλεγα σε κανέναν.
5.Το firmware που χρησιμοποιώ χρησιμοποιεί την νόμιμη ισχύ των 19db, όπως και το 2.50 που χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς
6.Αν έκανα τη δημοσίευση την έκανα για καλό σκοπό και μόνο για να βοηθήσω. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει η δημοσίευσή μου ας την αγνοήσει.
7.Αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει ένα καλύτερο firmware από αυτά που χρησιμοποιείτε, απλά δεν σας το στέλνω.

Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ακολουθήσει το link που δώθηκε πιο πάνω.
Με συγχωρείς που ΛΕΡΩΣΑ το topic σου με greeklish, νόμιζα ότι είχα χρέος μιας και βρήκα την χρυσή τομή του 900ap+, να ενημερώσω και εσάς, ώστε να μην παιδεύεστε με το 2.50. Μάλλον έκανα ΛΑΘΟΣ, γιατί από ότι φαίνεται σας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ να την πείτε στον άλλο, παρά να καταλάβετε την ουσία.

----------


## trendy

Δεν βρήκα που είναι το εν λόγω firmware. Μπορεί κάποιος να το ανεβάσει ή να το κάνει link εδώ;

----------


## papashark

> 2.Αυτή τη στιγμή δημιουργώ το Lamia Wireless, οπότε δεν ΒΡΩΜΙΖΩ τις μπάντες σου με θόρυβο
> 3.Αν θα βάλω omni ή grid είναι δικό μου θέμα, μιας και δεν ξέρεις την τοπολογία του δικτύου. Εγώ σου ανέφερα ενδεικτικα ένα παράδειγμα για ένα συγκεκριμένο link.
> 4.Αν μπορούσα να ανεβάσω την ισχύ του AP στο 200%, να είσαι σίγουρος δεν θα το έλεγα σε κανέναν.
> 5.Το firmware που χρησιμοποιώ χρησιμοποιεί την νόμιμη ισχύ των 19db, όπως και το 2.50 που χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς
> 6.Αν έκανα τη δημοσίευση την έκανα για καλό σκοπό και μόνο για να βοηθήσω. Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει η δημοσίευσή μου ας την αγνοήσει.
> 7.Αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρει ένα καλύτερο firmware από αυτά που χρησιμοποιείτε, απλά δεν σας το στέλνω.
> 
> Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ακολουθήσει το link που δώθηκε πιο πάνω.
> Με συγχωρείς που ΛΕΡΩΣΑ το topic σου με greeklish, νόμιζα ότι είχα χρέος μιας και βρήκα την χρυσή τομή του 900ap+, να ενημερώσω και εσάς, ώστε να μην παιδεύεστε με το 2.50. Μάλλον έκανα ΛΑΘΟΣ, γιατί από ότι φαίνεται σας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ να την πείτε στον άλλο, παρά να καταλάβετε την ουσία.


.....

2) Παρότι η Λαμία δεν πιστεύω να έχει προβλήματα θορύβου, μπορεί μια μέρα να φτάσει στα προβλήματα τα δικά μας, λόγο μικρού μεγέθους. Ελπίζω να μην φτάσετε εκεί, καθότι εάν ακόμα δεν υπάρχουν εταιρείες, τότε θα έχετε βρωμίσει μόνοι σας την "μπάντα σας". Η οικολογική / κοινωνική ευαισθησία, δεν είναι θέμα μου/σου/του, είναι όλων μας.

3) Το τι θα βάλεις είναι όντως δική σου επιλογή, απλά αυτό σου πρότεινα τι θα ήταν καλύτερο να κάνεις σαν νέος...

4) Ευτυχώς που δεν θα το έλεγες, αν και θα το καταλαβαίναμε και μόνοι μας. Άλλωστε θα ήταν προσβλητικό σε ένα φόρουμ που όλοι ξελαρυγγιαζόμαστε πως θα βγάλουμε την λιγότερη δυνατή ισχύ, εσύ να το πας στο 200% και μάλιστα να το πεις......

5) Η νόμιμη ισχύ μαζί με την κεραία είναι πολύ παρακάτω από τα 19db ισχύς εξόδου.... Με την 7αρα όμνι είναι γύρω στα 13 και κάτι, ενώ με την 17αρα κεραία είναι γύρω στα 3 και κάτι......

Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την καλή σου πρόθεση, αυτό που είδα είναι λάθος δρόμος στο θέμα τις ισχύς εξόδου.

Τέλος είπα σε μήνυμα παραπάνω ότι δυστυχώς λόγο των greeklish, δεν κατάλαβα καλά το μήνυμα σου. Έτσι εκτός από μένα αρκετός κόσμος, δεν θα έκανε τον κόπο να το διαβάσει, μια που εάν δεν έχεις συνηθίσει, τα greeklish είναι ιδιαίτερος κουραστικά (και προσβλητικά για κάποιους από εμάς σαν έλληνες) αλλά δεν είναι κάτι που θα μπει υπό συζήτηση. Οπότε συγγνώμη που δεν κατάλαβα τι είπες, παρότι δυστυχώς γράφεις σε γλώσσα που αδυνατώ να καταλάβω πλήρως....

----------


## pargyrak

> Έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τα greeklish, δεν μπορώ να τα διαβάσω και χάνω το νόημα.........
> 
> 
> Τότε είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό που είπε για το 2.61.
> 
> Όμως το θέμα με την ισχύ είναι κατά πολύ σημαντικότερο.


Μετά από επώδυνη δοκιμή στο dlink από το οποίο τσιμπάω την DSL μου διαπίστωσα ότι το 2.61 σαν Client δεν δουλεύει σωστά .&- (τελεία και παύλα)



[email protected]

----------


## Achille

Δοκίμασες το πειραγμένο firmware ή το κανονικό;

----------


## pargyrak

> Δοκίμασες το πειραγμένο firmware ή το κανονικό;


Το κανονικό.

Επειδή μέσω αυτού του dlink έχω την DSL μου δεν είναι για πολλά πειράματα.

Άσε που θα το αποσύρω λίαν συντόμως γιατί μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα
ο συνδυασμός DLINK + Cisco PIX. Κάτι γίνεται μεταξύ τους (σε hub)
και το Dlink ανεβοκατεβάζει τη ζεύξη. Με το που κάνω reload το PIX
όλα καλά.

Τώρα που συμμάζεψα το...server room και είναι τα περισσότερα σε rack
έβγαλα το hub και τα σύνδεσα με crossover (το dilnk με το pix).

Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά αλλά δε νομίζω να αλλάξει τίποτα.


[email protected]

----------


## ngia

Σε AP smartbridges, συνδέεται DLink 900+FW 2.5 σαν client. Παρότι το σήμα είναι επαρκές η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στο 1Mbps μόνο.Όταν επέλεξα tx rates 1,2,5.5,11 αντί του default που ήταν 1,2,5.5,11,22 το πρόβλημα λύθηκε (το basic rates ήταν 1-2Mbps).
Τη συμπεριφορά αυτή την έχει μόνο με το smartbridges, (ολίγον τι παράλογο) , με άλλα δεν παρουσίαζε κάποιο πρόβλημα. 
Τελικά το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι πρέπει να αφήνουμε την επιλογη txrates *1,2,5.5,11*, ώστε να μην χάνουμε κάποιο bit rate, όταν προσπαθεί να δει αν ο απέναντι υποστηρίζει το 22Mbps.
Μόνο αν έχω μόνο DLink, επιλέγω basic + Txrates σε 1,2,5.5,11,22. To basic , αν έχω καταλάβει καλά είναι να μεταδίδεται και η κεφαλή του πλαισίου με ανώτερους ρυθμούς και όχι μόνο με 1-2Mbps που ορίζει το πρότυπο.

Ερώτηση : Έχετε δει ποτέ τα 22Mbps (δηλ 6-7Mbps καθαρά), ανάμεσα σε 900+, και αν ναι πως (ρυθμίσεις - FW)?

----------


## jasonpap

Το μόνο που έχω δει ειναι 1MB/sec αλλά και λίγη ώρα <5 min και σε απόσταση το πολύ 500m.Ακόμη σε απόσταση 2,7km είχα πιάσει έως 700KB/sec max.Oλα αυτά με fw 2.5

----------


## Ripper_gr

pedia agorasa to 900ari to C2 kai tou evala pano to 3.06 alla den mpori me tpt na di to 614+ os AP! ti na kano?den exo katholou empiria apo dlink!

----------


## Acinonyx

Φαίνεται το εσωτερικό από ένα από τα "καινούρια" D-link rev C2

Μπορείτε να ξεχωρίσετε την miniPCI που αντικατέστησε την PCMCIA και την εσωτερική κεραία η οποία *δεν είναι δίπολο* όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν, αλλά μια μικρή j-pole.

----------


## smyrosnik

Τελικα στο dlink 900+ το καλύτερο Fw όσον αφορά τη λειτουργία του αρ ως client ποιο είναι το 2.5 ή το 2.61 hack?

----------


## papashark

Το 2.5 εάν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα arp

----------


## [email protected]

Δοκίμασα το 3.06 και ο web-server πλέον δεν ανταποκρινόταν ενώ το μηχάνημα δούλευε κανονικά (έπαιρνα ping από client).
Αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω αρκετά hard-reset μέχρι να συνέλθει,να δουλέψει ο web-server (για λίγο όπως κ τις προηγούμενες φορές) και να ξαναβάλω το 3.02.
Ίδια εμπειρία είχε κ ένας φίλος οπότε θα συνιστούσα να το αποφύγετε.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δοκίμασα το 3.06 και ο web-server πλέον δεν ανταποκρινόταν ενώ το μηχάνημα δούλευε κανονικά (έπαιρνα ping από client).
> Αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω αρκετά hard-reset μέχρι να συνέλθει,να δουλέψει ο web-server (για λίγο όπως κ τις προηγούμενες φορές) και να ξαναβάλω το 3.02.
> Ίδια εμπειρία είχε κ ένας φίλος οπότε θα συνιστούσα να το αποφύγετε.


Περίεργο... Εχώ κάνει άπειρες δοκιμές με όλα τα F/W 3.XX και δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ αυτό που λες...  ::

----------


## SoT

Δοκιμασα σημερα το 3.06β4 απο το site της D- link απο τοτε δεν ξαναδουλεψε πλεον ...ουτε με τον Dlink Manager μπορω να το δω ουτε και με τον web Browser ..
Εκανα απειρα reset αλλα τιποτα .. δεν μπορω να βρω ποια IP εχει παρει
καμια ιδεα ..?

----------


## ngia

Xm ή στραβόκατσε το F/W (αν δεν το άφησες ομαλά να τελειώσει το download) ή πήρε καμιά εξωτική IP.
Αν με κάποιο προγραμματάκι του στείλεις broadcast πακέτα δεν θα απαντήσει;
Το ping με network.255 και κάποια παράμετρο νομίζω ότι προκαλεί όλα τα μηχανάκια να απαντήσουν. Ας πει κάποιος ειδήμων πως ακριβώς γίνεται ..

----------


## FIREBALL

Εγώ το είχα πάθει αυτό με το 810+. Ενώ έκανα ping κανονικά στην IP του δεν μπορούσα να μπώ στο web interface του. Μετά απο πολλά reset συνήλθε.

----------


## ngia

> Ενώ έκανα ping κανονικά στην IP του δεν μπορούσα να μπώ στο web interface του


Αυτό λύνεται με apply απο το utility, δηλαδή με επανεγγραφή των δεδομένων διάρθρωσης στη flash του μηχανήματος

----------


## Acinonyx

Με την αναβάθμιση του F/W το 900AP+ *ξεχνάει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις του*! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι παίρνει την IP 192.168.0.50 με subnet 255.255.0.0 και σταματάει να είναι DHCP client. Επίσης το password αλλάζει σε κενό(""). Άρα για να το "δεις" από web interface πρέπει να πάρεις μια διεύθυνση η οποία βρίσκεται μέσα στο subnet του και να δοκιμάσεις στον browser http://192.168.0.50/. Πράγματι ο Manager στο 3.06b4 παύει να λειτουργεί. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημο αφού κλείνει μια "τρύπα" στο 900AP+. Πριν από λίγες μέρες που έκανα δοκιμές θυμάμαι ότι με το AP manager όταν ήμουν συνδεδεμένος στο AWMN έκανα refresh και έβλεπα το AP του SoT! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μάλλον και το password διαδίδεται σε όλο το δίκτυο όταν χρειαστεί να αλλάξουν οι ρυθμίσεις και μπορεί κάποιος κακόβουλος να το χρησιμοποιήσει για να δημιουργεί διάφορα προβλήματα στoυς κόμβους με αυτό το μηχάνημα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κρατάει το πρώτο του F/W σε ROM. Δοκίμασε να κρατήσεις πατημένο το reset για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα...

----------


## ngia

To 900+ με μια κάρτα planet 802.11b+ συνεργάζεται. Προφανώς η planet και οι αντίστοιχες της dlink είναι ίδιες. Άλλες κάρτες που δοκίμασα δεν δούλεψαν.
Άραγε συμβαίενι το αντίστροφο ; Δηλαδή η pcmcia του dlink να μπαίνει σε laptop (είναι 32μπιτη και δεν μπορώ να τη δοκιμάσω)

----------


## papashark

Προφανώς όλες οι TI 22mbit καρτούλες ταιριάζουν, το πρόβλημα είναι στα firmware φοβάμαι.

----------


## ipparxos

> Δοκιμασα σημερα το 3.06β4 απο το site της D- link απο τοτε δεν ξαναδουλεψε πλεον ...ουτε με τον Dlink Manager μπορω να το δω ουτε και με τον web Browser ..
> Εκανα απειρα reset αλλα τιποτα .. δεν μπορω να βρω ποια IP εχει παρει
> καμια ιδεα ..?


Έχω κι εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και ίσως σοβαρότερο μετά απο αναβάθμιση σε 3.06b4.  ::  
Στην αρχή δούλευε αλλά ήταν αδύνατο να μπώ στο Web menu του. Μετά απο reset γύρισε στην default IP του (192.168.0.50) αλλά πλέον είναι νεκρό.  ::  Όταν το καλώ από τον Internet Explorer μου βγάζει μια οθόνη με μονάδική επιλογη να περάσω κάποιο firmware, διαδικασία η οποία ποτέ δεν ολοκληρώνεται και με οποιαδήποτε έκδοση firmware έχω δοκιμάσει. (Δεν γίνεται μεταφορά δεδομένων προς το d-link από το LAN)
Καμιά ιδέα για να το σώσω;

----------


## FIREBALL

Είχα πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο με το 810+. Απλά δεν μου το έβλεπε στην παλιά IP. Έκανα πολλά reset καπάκι και μου έβγενε μια σελίδα που μου έλεγε να κάνω firmware upgrade (κάτι τέτοια βασικά). Του έβαζα το firmware αλλά πάλι δεν το έβλεπα στην ip που είχε. Μετά απο πολλά reset και αρκετά firmware upgrade (δοκίμαζα μια έκδοση firmware) συνήλθε.

----------


## ipparxos

> Είχα πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο με το 810+. Απλά δεν μου το έβλεπε στην παλιά IP. Έκανα πολλά reset καπάκι και μου έβγενε μια σελίδα που μου έλεγε να κάνω firmware upgrade (κάτι τέτοια βασικά). Του έβαζα το firmware αλλά πάλι δεν το έβλεπα στην ip που είχε. Μετά απο πολλά reset και αρκετά firmware upgrade (δοκίμαζα μια έκδοση firmware) συνήλθε.


Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μπορώ πλέον να κάνω load κανένα firmware. Δινοντας τη IP με βγάζει, όπως περιέγραψα, σε μια οθόνη που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με το συνηθες menu. Αφού δώσω το κατάληλο path που βρίσκεται το firmware και πατήσω "send", o Internet Explorer κάνει opening για πάρα, πάρα, πάρα πολύ ώρα, έως που βγάζει "The page cannot be displayed" και τζίφος.

Μπορώ με κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή να φορτώσω το firmware;

----------


## papashark

Για δοκίμασε με κανα manager

----------


## ipparxos

> Για δοκίμασε με κανα manager


Τι είναι manager; Μπορείς να μου πεις το όνομα κάποιου ή κάποιο άλλο στοιχείο για να κάνω search;

----------


## trendy

Πήγαινε εδώ και κατέβασε το manager για το 900+ σου ανάλογα με την έκδοση που έχεις.

----------


## ipparxos

> Πήγαινε εδώ και κατέβασε το manager για το 900+ σου ανάλογα με την έκδοση που έχεις.


Το έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει αλλά δεν το αναγνωρίζει. Και είναι φυσικό αφού αυτή τη στιγμή η συσκευή δεν έχει ουσιαστικά κανένα firmware φορτωμένο. 

Papashark, αυτόν τον manager εννοούσες κι εσυ;

----------


## papashark

Ναι.

Κανονικά θα μπορούσε να το βρει και να σου πει να του στήλει το νέο firmware, αλλά....

----------


## trendy

Δε φαντάζομαι να *μην* το έχεις σε switch, hub ή απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένο με cross καλώδιο. Αν είναι σε router τότε είναι λογικό να μην το βλέπει ο manager.

----------


## ipparxos

> Δε φαντάζομαι να *μην* το έχεις σε switch, hub ή απ' ευθείας συνδεδεμένο με cross καλώδιο. Αν είναι σε router τότε είναι λογικό να μην το βλέπει ο manager.


Είναι σε hub. Ok then... Όπως ΄φαίνεται παμε γι' άλλα. Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ωραία... Βρήκα το στίγμα σου στη nodedb... Πες μου πότε θα το πετάξεις να πάω να ψάξω στα σκουπίδια σου...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Βγήκε νέο F/W στη φόρα στο site της D-link! Version 3.07b1 30/12/2003! Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα... Εύχομαι να είναι το δωράκι της D-link για το 2004 και να διορθώνει τα προβλήματα με τις κεραίες και την ισχύ εξόδου...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τελικά η D-link δεν μας έκανε την χάρη... Το νέο F/W ήταν το ίδιο απογοητευτικό με τα προηγούμενα.. Το πρόβλημα με τον AP Manager δεν διορθώθηκε.. Συνεχίζει να μην το βλέπει.. Για τα άλλα προβλήματα του δεν το συζητώ καθόλου. Ούτε καν ασχολήθηκαν. Οι κεραίες συνεχίζουν να παίζουν εναλλάξ απο την εκπομή στη λήψη, τουλάχιστον για τα AP και Client mode που δοκίμασα, και η ισχύς εξόδου σε όλα τα modes εκτός από το AP, συνεχίζει να μην ανταποκρίνεται στις αλλάγες από το web interface... Είναι κολλημένη στα 19dbm! Κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ήταν ότι μετά το upgrade από 3.06b4 σε 3.07b1 οι ρυθμίσεις του δεν χάθηκαν. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει 2 πράματα:ή το F/W σχεδιάστηκε ώστε να μην χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του για να μην το χάνουμε κι εμείς όταν κάνουμε upgrade αφού ο AP Manager δεν δουλεύει[/*:m:a0fbe]ή το νέο F/W είναι σχεδόν ολόιδιο με την προηγούμενη έκδοση (3.06b4) άρα δεν χρειαζόταν να γίνεi reset στις ρυθμίσεις...[/*:m:a0fbe]
Πιστεύω ότι μάλλον ισχύει το δεύτερο...

Όσο για την ρύθμιση εξόδου στα άλλα modes από το AP, εξετάζοντας το F/W με έναν ARM debugger ανακάλυψα ότι περνάει στο branch του κώδικα για την ρύθμιση ισχύος μόνο όταν διαβάσει από μια μεταβλητή στη μνήμη ότι βρίσκεται σε AP mode. Αυτό είναι περιττό για να έχει μπει τυχαία από τους μηχανικούς της D-link και κινεί υποψίες... Πάντως είναι πολύ εύκολο να διορθωθεί απλά αντικαθιστόντας την εντολή branch με No opcode... (Αχ αύτό το checksum!!!  ::  )

----------


## thman

ρε παιδια με ολα αυτα πως να παρω και εγω 900ΑΡ+ που θελω? 
Απο οτι βλεπω ειναι στανταρ οτι 
1. θα εχω πολλα προβληματα
2. Θα θελει να το ανοιξω και να κανω πατεντες με τις κεραιες του
3. Οταν παω να του κανω κανενα F/W upgrade θα χαλασει 

Ειναι σωστα αυτα που λεω? Αξιζει να παρω δυο καινουρια που θελω?
Διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες του review... και τις 20κατι

----------


## alexbo1

Δεν χρειαζεται εγχειρηση το 900+ αλλά (κατα την αποψή μου) είναι εντελώς άχρηστο.Τουλαχιστον το firmware C.
Καλυτερα 520+ και client παρά 900+ και ΑΡ

----------


## thman

Τι να κανω ομως που οπτικη εχω απο την ταρατσα, οποτε δεν μπορω με την pci καρτα? Για ταρατσο-pc δεν το σκεφτομαι

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν χρειαζεται εγχειρηση το 900+ αλλά (κατα την αποψή μου) είναι εντελώς άχρηστο.Τουλαχιστον το firmware C.
> Καλυτερα 520+ και client παρά 900+ και ΑΡ


Κατά την άποψη σου.. Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα το rev.C χωρίς εγχείρηση *έχει εμβέλεια όσο ακούει το εσωτερικό κεραιάκι* του.  ::

----------


## thman

ειναι δυσκολη η εγχειρηση?
Κανενα link με οδηγιες?

----------


## alexbo1

> Κατά την άποψη σου.. Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα το rev.C χωρίς εγχείρηση *έχει εμβέλεια όσο ακούει το εσωτερικό κεραιάκι* του.


Με επιασες αδιαβαστο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Κατά την άποψη σου.. Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα το rev.C χωρίς εγχείρηση *έχει εμβέλεια όσο ακούει το εσωτερικό κεραιάκι* του.


Βρε συ Acinonyx, έπιασα ένα 900+ revC firmware 3.02, και το έβαλα σαν ΑΡ, και η rigth ήταν όντως η εξωτερική, και πιστεύω ότι δούλευε μια χαρά. 

Μήπως μόνο σαν client έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## vegos

> Βρε συ Acinonyx, έπιασα ένα 900+ revC firmware 3.02, και το έβαλα σαν ΑΡ, και η rigth ήταν όντως η εξωτερική, και πιστεύω ότι δούλευε μια χαρά. 
> 
> Μήπως μόνο σαν client έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα ?


XEXE, θα μας κουφάνει η D-Link.

Εγώ έχω ένα 900+ rev C2, με firmware 3.02.

Έχω την right κεραία επιλεγμένη. Πρόσεξε το ενδιαφέρον:

Γυρνάω σε AP και πέφτει ένας (1) client επάνω μου: 2MBit
Γυρνάω σε client (ο μοναδικός) και πέφτω σε AP: 4MBit

Το πιο κουφό τώρα; Είμαι σε client και δείχνει η webοσελίδα του dlinkιου ότι ΟΛΑ τα πακέτα είναι dropped. Φυσικά και παίζει κανονικά το link, χωρίς κανένα dropped πακέτο (ping time με μέσο όρο 3ms, 0 χαμένα πακέτα κλπ).

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Κατά την άποψη σου.. Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα το rev.C χωρίς εγχείρηση *έχει εμβέλεια όσο ακούει το εσωτερικό κεραιάκι* του. 
> 
> 
> Βρε συ Acinonyx, έπιασα ένα 900+ revC firmware 3.02, και το έβαλα σαν ΑΡ, και η rigth ήταν όντως η εξωτερική, και πιστεύω ότι δούλευε μια χαρά. 
> 
> Μήπως μόνο σαν client έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα ?


Είναι μεγάλο μπλέξιμο Papashark... Κάθε F/W έχει και την δική του βούληση... Εννοούσα για το τελευταίο F/W στο προηγούμενο post. Στο F/W 3.02 σε όλα τα mode παίζουν πάντα με diversity ότι και να επιλέξεις (αν θυμαμαι καλά). Φυσικά δουλεύει αλλά δεν δουλεύει όπως θα δούλευε αν δεν ήταν diversity.  ::  Οι μετρήσεις που έχω κάνει είναι πάνω στον ίδιο τον επιλογέα κεραίας, δεν κοιτάω απλώς αν γίνεται link και τα dropped packets του γιατί αυτό δεν είναι αντικειμενικό κριτήριο για το ποιά έξοδος δουλεύει αν έχεις πολύ καλή κεραία..




> XEXE, θα μας κουφάνει η D-Link. 
> 
> Εγώ έχω ένα 900+ rev C2, με firmware 3.02. 
> 
> Έχω την right κεραία επιλεγμένη. Πρόσεξε το ενδιαφέρον: 
> 
> Γυρνάω σε AP και πέφτει ένας (1) client επάνω μου: 2MBit 
> Γυρνάω σε client (ο μοναδικός) και πέφτω σε AP: 4MBit


Αυτό εξηγείται με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω με την προυπόθεση ότι η κεραία είναι πολύ καλή... Στο 3.02 παίζει πάντα σε diversity ανεξάρτητα επιλογής... Σε όλα τα modes.




> Το πιο κουφό τώρα; Είμαι σε client και δείχνει η webοσελίδα του dlinkιου ότι ΟΛΑ τα πακέτα είναι dropped. Φυσικά και παίζει κανονικά το link, χωρίς κανένα dropped πακέτο (ping time με μέσο όρο 3ms, 0 χαμένα πακέτα κλπ).


Αυτό είναι όντος κουφό. Δεν μου έχει τύχει μέχρι στιγμής. Ίσως είναι ιδιαιτερότητα του 3.02 με το οποιό δεν κατάφερα να συνδεθω ποτέ ως client. Στο 3.06 δεν έδειχνε ποτέ τα dropped στην λήψη ενώ ήξερα πως έχω. Στο 3.07 έχουν διορθωθεί αυτά όπως επίσης και το site survey το οποίο στα προηγούμενα F/W έκανε scan μόνο +-1 κανάλι από αυτό που ήταν ρυθμισμένο...

Υ.Γ. Papashark, σε αυτό το thread -> http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4514
είχα γράψει παλιότερα ότι με το F/W 3.02 δουλεύει μιά χαρά σε AP mode άρα μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και να εξαιρούντε αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω σε F/W 3.02 και AP mode. Μπορείς να κάνεις μία δοκιμή με left antenna να δούμε αν παίζει το ίδιο όπως στην right για να μην λύνω τώρα το δικό μου; Αν είναι το ίδιο τότε λειτουργεί πάντα με diversity.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αστο... Μην κάνεις τον κόπο Papashark.. Δεν άντεξα και το έλυσα.. Παίζει πάντα diversity ακόμη και σε AP mode... Αν θες δοκίμασε το κι εσύ για επαλήθευση...

----------


## smyrosnik

Καλησπέρα , 

Acinonyx εγώ έχω το Rev C2 900+ , του έβαλα βύσμα στο εσωτερικό καλωδιάκι και τίποτα άλλο, αυτό που διαπίστωσα στο 3.06 (οχι hacked) είναι ενώ κάποια στιγμή κάνει εκπομπή από τη left ας πούμε , μετά από λίγο πάει right και κάνει συνέχεια εναλλαγές. Επίσης διαπίστωσα και εγώ αυτό που λές για τα κανάλια (βλέπει μόνο +-1) . Επίσης κάτι άλλο εσύ τελικά με χρησιμοποιώντας το unused route στην pcmcia έλυσες το πρόβλημα της εξωτερικής κεραίας ? . Τέλος έχω καί ένα 900+ rev.B ,με το fw 2.5 βλέπει το cisco που έχω στην άλλη άκρη , με τα 2.57 , 2.6 ,2.61 (και την hacked) δεν βλέπω το Cisco σε οποιαδήποτε επιλογή κεραίας...  ::   ::  Τελικά επέστρεψα στο 2.5 που λειτουργεί άψογα...

----------


## ted007

Τώρα μπερδεύτικα τελείως.

Πηρα πριν λιγες μέρες, καλώς ή κακώς, ένα Dlink 900+ RevC2 νομίζω. Ποιό F/W είναι το καλύτερο δυνατό αν έχει?

Πρέπει οποσδήποτε να του κάνω εγχείρηση?

Αν οχι τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται για την κεραία?

Αν ναι ..... ....... κάποιος θα έχει πονοκέφαλο τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## nvak

Φίλε ted007 τα ίδια έπαθα και εγώ 

το Dlink 900+ rev C2 δεν παίζει σε client mode

ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του Acinonyx το εγχείρισα δηλαδή :

1) παρέκαμψα τον μεταγωγό για τις κεραίες 
2) αφαίρεσα την εσωτερική κεραία και στην εξωτερική 
του κόλλησα RG58 με Ν βύσμα 
4) του έβαλα ποτενσιόμετρο ρύθμισης ισχύος 
5) του έβαλα το Firmware 3.07.b1 ( απο το γερμανικό site της dlink )

τώρα δουλεύει καλά χωρίς πρόβλημα
πρόσεξε όμως η εγχείριση είναι δύσκολη και πρέπει να την κάνει 
ηλεκτρονικός με πείρα και καλή όραση αλλιώς θα κάνεις ένα ωραίο βραχυκύκλωμα

----------


## Acinonyx

Αναμείνατε! Σύντομα μπορεί να έχουμε διόρθωση μέσω F/W...  ::  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δωθεί ο αλγόριθμος του checksum...

----------


## ted007

ρώτησα , εψαξα, εμαθα πως με το F/W 3.07b1 από το dlink.de υποτίθεται πως διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα. 

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει?


Το δοκίμασα σε εσωτερκό χώρο με ΑΡ ένα Intel και *φάνηκε* να παίζει.....

----------


## papashark

> ρώτησα , εψαξα, εμαθα πως με το F/W 3.07b1 από το dlink.de υποτίθεται πως διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει?
> 
> 
> Το δοκίμασα σε εσωτερκό χώρο με ΑΡ ένα Intel και *φάνηκε* να παίζει.....


Σε εσωτερικό χώρο παίζει γιατί είναι εντός δράσης της εσωτερικής κεραίας....

Μην εμπιστεύεστε αυτούς που διαδήδουν φήμες χωρίς να έχουν κάνει δοκιμές.

Μην εμπιστεύεστε beta firmwares.....

Ted007, μπορείς να μας δώσεις λίγες παραπάνω πληροφορίες ?

----------


## netsailor

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται καινούριο firmware 2.62b1 για 900AP+ rev.B

1/19/04

D-link Russia has posted a WPA firmware for Rev. B on there site. 

ftp://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Wireless/DWL-900 ... b1_nml.zip

(από το http://home.earthlink.net/~mlampie/Powe ... -900+.html )

----------


## johnnie

Κάνοντας δοκιμές στο 900αρακι (rev.C2) έχω να κάνω τις παρακάτω παρατηρήσεις:
-Δουλεύει πολύ καλά σε client mode και πραγματικά απόρησα απο αυτά που διάβασα στο forum (χωρίς να τα αμφισβητώ βέβαια!)
-Έκανα το λάθος να αναβαθμίσω το firmware (σε v.3,07) και τα πράγματα έγιναν αρκετά χειρότερα!Το 85% των packets που έστελνα ήταν dropped!
-Στη συνέχεια έβαλα την αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση (v.3.06).Τα dropped μειώθηκαν σε αναλογία αλλά και πάλι ήταν αρκετά!..Το κακό ήταν ότι πουθενά στο internet δεν υπήρχε η έκδοση 3.02 πού είχα απο την αρχή και δούλευε μια χαρα!  ::  
-Η λύση δεν έδωσε το internet αλλά..το DC!!Βρήκα και εγκατέστησα το 3.02 και πλέον τα dropped δεν ξεπερνάνε το 5% των συνολικών!(και μάλιστα με την ισχύ στο 12,5%)  ::  

Ηθικό δίδαγμά: όποιος θέλει τα πολλά χάνει και τα λίγα (που μόνο λίγα δεν είναι!)

----------


## smyrosnik

μπορεις να ανεβασεις το fw 3.02

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κάνοντας δοκιμές στο 900αρακι (rev.C2) έχω να κάνω τις παρακάτω παρατηρήσεις:
> -Δουλεύει πολύ καλά σε client mode και πραγματικά απόρησα απο αυτά που διάβασα στο forum (χωρίς να τα αμφισβητώ βέβαια!)
> -Έκανα το λάθος να αναβαθμίσω το firmware (σε v.3,07) και τα πράγματα έγιναν αρκετά χειρότερα!Το 85% των packets που έστελνα ήταν dropped!
> -Στη συνέχεια έβαλα την αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση (v.3.06).Τα dropped μειώθηκαν σε αναλογία αλλά και πάλι ήταν αρκετά!..Το κακό ήταν ότι πουθενά στο internet δεν υπήρχε η έκδοση 3.02 πού είχα απο την αρχή και δούλευε μια χαρα!  
> -Η λύση δεν έδωσε το internet αλλά..το DC!!Βρήκα και εγκατέστησα το 3.02 και πλέον τα dropped δεν ξεπερνάνε το 5% των συνολικών!(και μάλιστα με την ισχύ στο 12,5%)  
> 
> Ηθικό δίδαγμά: όποιος θέλει τα πολλά χάνει και τα λίγα (που μόνο λίγα δεν είναι!)


Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου.. εε τα δαχτυλά μου να πληκτρολογώ... *Το F/W 3.02 δουλεύει πάντα, ότι επιλογή κεραίας να κάνεις, σε diversity mode*. Αν η επιλογή κεραίας δούλευε σωστά τότε δεν θα έιχες 5% αλλά 0% dropped packets. Σε τι απόσταση έκανες link και με τι κεραίες;

Κάτι άλλο πολύ σημαντικό... *ΜΗΝ ΞΕΓΕΛΙΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ!!! Δεν δουλεύει σε client mode!* Σε client mode όπως και στα άλλα modes εκτός από AP δουλεύει πάντα μα πάντα μα πάντα με *160% ισχύ δηλαδή 19dbm!!!*

----------


## vegos

> Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου.. εε τα δαχτυλά μου να πληκτρολογώ... *Το F/W 3.02 δουλεύει πάντα, ότι επιλογή κεραίας να κάνεις, σε diversity mode*. Αν η επιλογή κεραίας δούλευε σωστά τότε δεν θα έιχες 5% αλλά 0% dropped packets. Σε τι απόσταση έκανες link και με τι κεραίες;


Χμ.. Χωρίς να αμφισβητώ τις τεχνικές σου γνώσεις και τη δουλειά που έχεις κάνει, που είναι πάνω από *άψογη*, να σου πω το εξής:

Το D-Link 900+ Rev. C2 με firmware 3.02 παίζει ως client σε μια απόσταση αρκετά μεγάλη, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα να έχει γράψει 4.5mbits.

Επίσης, στα logs *ΟΛΑ* τα πακέτα είναι *dropped*.

Το περίεργο όμως, είναι ότι το link παίζει *άψογα*, χωρίς κανένα disconnect, με pings που δεν έχουν ούτε ένα χαμένο πακέτο, μέσο όρο γύρω στα 3ms και πραγματικό transfer rate γύρω στα 3,5 mbit τουλάχιστον.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, είναι ότι ΑΝ όντως παίζει με diversity, και του κάνω την απαραίτητη hackιά, ώστε να παίζει πάντα από την εξωτερική, τότε με το D-Link θα μπορώ να κάνω τα απίστευτα links!

Ααα, επίσης να συμπληρώσω ότι όταν γυρίζω εγώ σε AP mode, και η άλλη πλευρά σε client, τότε το tranfer rate πέφτει πιο χαμηλά. Που σημαίνει ότι ως client παίζει λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## smyrosnik

ποιο h/w version έχεις ? το c1 ή το c2? Για τι απόσταση μιλάμε?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου.. εε τα δαχτυλά μου να πληκτρολογώ... *Το F/W 3.02 δουλεύει πάντα, ότι επιλογή κεραίας να κάνεις, σε diversity mode*. Αν η επιλογή κεραίας δούλευε σωστά τότε δεν θα έιχες 5% αλλά 0% dropped packets. Σε τι απόσταση έκανες link και με τι κεραίες;
> 
> 
> Χμ.. Χωρίς να αμφισβητώ τις τεχνικές σου γνώσεις και τη δουλειά που έχεις κάνει, που είναι πάνω από *άψογη*, να σου πω το εξής:
> 
> Το D-Link 900+ Rev. C2 με firmware 3.02 παίζει ως client σε μια απόσταση αρκετά μεγάλη, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα να έχει γράψει 4.5mbits.
> 
> ...


Δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο αν σκεφτείς ότι βγαίνεις με 19dbm ισχύ αφού σε client mode δεν λειτουργεί η επιλογή ισχύος.. Αν έχεις και ένα πιατάκι 65άρι σε κάθε πλευρά βγάζεις 8-9 χιλιόμετρα στο νερό.  ::

----------


## vegos

> Δεν είναι καθόλου περίεργο αν σκεφτείς ότι βγαίνεις με 19dbm ισχύ αφού σε client mode δεν λειτουργεί η επιλογή ισχύος.. Αν έχεις και ένα πιατάκι 65άρι σε κάθε πλευρά βγάζεις 8-9 χιλιόμετρα στο νερό.


Θα δοκιμάσω κάποιο ΠΣΚ να αλλάξω το dlink με ένα rev.b που έχω στο άλλο link, να δω από περιέργεια πόσο θα βελτιωθεί..

Να το σκίσω, αν και θα το ήθελα, δυστυχώς δε μπορώ...
Το μόνο, να αφαιρέσω τελείως την εσωτερική κεραία.. Μέχρι εκεί.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν έχω άποψη για το rev.B... Δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να το δουλέψω :/

----------


## gadgetakias

Επέιδή αρκετοί ζητάτε το 3.02 για Rev.C, κάντε download από εδώ:

ftp://ftp.dlink.it/pub/Wireless%20AirPl ... /Firmware/

----------


## trendy

Τι το θέλουν; Εμένα δε μου δούλευε το site survey με το 3.02. Με το 3.05 έστρωσε αμέσως.

----------


## vaf

Στην πολυκατοικία μου απαγορεύονται τα καλώδια. Αν πάρω ένα 900+ και το βάλω στην ταράτσα με ένα βωτοβολταϊκό χωρίς UTP καλώδιο και το client PC στον 1ο όροφο με μία cantenna θα έχω πρόβλημα;

Πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι το 900+; Μπορώ να το εμπιστευτώ να δουλεύει μόνο του εκεί πάνω;

Αν δεν είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο, καμία άλλη πρώταση;

Μπορώ να το βάλω εκεί πάνω με 2 κεραίες ή όχι;

Ποιο θα μπορούσα να βάλω;

----------


## nkostas

Είμαι και εγώ από οτι φαίνεται ένας από τους άτυχους κατόχους ενός d-link 900AP+ και είχα και εγώ ακριβώς το ιδιο προβλημα με τις κεραιες. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω το filmware 3.02 και ενώ στο download δεν είχα προβλημα είχα περίπου 5,5Μbit , στο upload η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 40-50ΚΒ/sec. Έτσι άρχιζα να παίζω με την επιλογή Antenna selection και παρατηρούσα ότι μερικές φορές το upload μου πήγαινε στα 5,5Μbit και το download στα 30-40KB/sec , δηλαδή αντιστρέφονταν οι ταχύτητες. Τελικά μετά από πολλές δοκιμές και πολύ υπομονή καταφερά να έχω τόσο στο upload όσο και στο download 5,5Μbit ταχύτητες. Το πώς ακριβώς έγινε αυτό πιστεψτε με δεν έχω καταλαβει ακόμα, ίσως άμα έχετε την υπομονη να παίξετε με το dlink τα καταφέρετε, παντος το σίγουρο είναι ότι τώρα πρέπει να δουλευει μόνο με την εξωτερική γιατί η απόσταση μου από το ΑΡ είναι μεγάλη και γιατι πρώτη φορά εχω τετοιες ταχύτητες.

----------


## william

Συγνωμη αλλα τελικα τι πρεπει να νω με το κ.....Dlink?Ολοι λενε τα δικα τους.Οταν το πηρα ειχε 3.06 και ολα δουλευαν ρολοι για καμια εβδομαδα.Μετα αρχισαν τα προβληματα.Στην αρχη εχανα τον winner(σε αυτον συνδεομαι) για λιγο, τον ξαναεβλεπα-κολλαγαν τα downloads/uploads και ξεκολαγαν μονα τους μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.Με το καιρο το προβλημα εγινε χειριστο(Δεν μπορουσα να συνδεθω με τιποτα-παρολα αυτα τον winner στο survey τον εβλεπα).Εκανα firmware update στο περιβοητο hack και τωρα πιανω εντελως διαφορετικους χρηστες απο οτι πριν(winner-ngia αφαντοι).Τωρα πιανω κατι bridge,default, awmn 72-913 και αλλουσ δυο τρεις που δεν θυμαμαι.Προσπαθω να κανω connect αλλα ενω δειχνει στο staus οτι ολα ειναι ΟΚ στο site survey αριστερα δεν βλεπω το MAC address του χρηστη που συνδεθηκα(0000000) παρα μονο στο status.Και φυσικα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω με κανενα τους........

INFO
DWL-900AP+ rev C2 Firmware 3.06 Hack
AP Client location ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ
Υψος 20-25μ
Περιοχη Αμπελοκηποι(Κατω απο το πολυγωνο)
Node ID 2556
SSID ZEUS

----------


## william

Συγνωμη αλλα τελικα τι πρεπει να νω με το κ.....Dlink?Ολοι λενε τα δικα τους.Οταν το πηρα ειχε 3.06 και ολα δουλευαν ρολοι για καμια εβδομαδα.Μετα αρχισαν τα προβληματα.Στην αρχη εχανα τον winner(σε αυτον συνδεομαι) για λιγο, τον ξαναεβλεπα-κολλαγαν τα downloads/uploads και ξεκολαγαν μονα τους μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.Με το καιρο το προβλημα εγινε χειριστο(Δεν μπορουσα να συνδεθω με τιποτα-παρολα αυτα τον winner στο survey τον εβλεπα).Εκανα firmware update στο περιβοητο hack και τωρα πιανω εντελως διαφορετικους χρηστες απο οτι πριν(winner-ngia αφαντοι).Τωρα πιανω κατι bridge,default, awmn 72-913 και αλλουσ δυο τρεις που δεν θυμαμαι.Προσπαθω να κανω connect αλλα ενω δειχνει στο staus οτι ολα ειναι ΟΚ στο site survey αριστερα δεν βλεπω το MAC address του χρηστη που συνδεθηκα(0000000) παρα μονο στο status.Και φυσικα δεν μπορω να συνδεθω με κανενα τους........

INFO
DWL-900AP+ rev C2 Firmware 3.06 Hack
AP Client location ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ
Υψος 20-25μ
Περιοχη Αμπελοκηποι(Κατω απο το πολυγωνο)
Node ID 2556
SSID ZEUS

----------


## TNS

Από εχτές έχω στα χέρια μου 2 dlink dwl900ap+ revC με firmware 3.06. Δεν τα έχω παιδέψει πολύ ακόμα αλλά δίχνουν να δουλεύουν καλά. Μόνο το site survey πετυχαίνει 1 στις 3 φορές. Κατά τα άλλα καλά.

Από τον ftp της dlink κατέβασα το firmware 3.07b1. Λέω αφού λειτουργεί καλά το 3.06 να μην το πειράξω για την ώρα αλλά θέλω να μάθω αν το έχει περάσει κανείς και τι... κατάλαβε.  ::  

Σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω και το Cisco 340 στο οποίο θα πέφτουν τα 2 (+1) dlink... Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνεργασίας... Το cisco θα έχει πάνω του μια dlink omni και τα dlink θα έχοθν πάνω τους stelles.

A! Κάτι τελευταίο. Τι pigtail χρειάζομαι για το dlink me thn stella; 

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και ελπίζω να μην πεταχτεί κανένας παπακαρχαρίας να μου πει διάβασε το Wiki ή ψάξε στο forum... Τρέμω κάθε φορά που κάνω μια ερώτηση...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Χρειάζεσαι pigtail rSMA - n male εκτός αν η stella έχει male και χρειάζεσαι female...

PS: Είναι κρίμα που παίρνετε εξοπλισμό που πολλοί από εδώ πέρα πετάμε γιατί βλέπουμε ότι δεν μας κάνει και δημιουργεί πολλά προβλήματα και ακολουθείτε έναν συνδυασμό προϊόντων αμφιβόλλου αποτελέσματος και αξιοπιστίας(dlink + stella)... 

Καλή επιτυχία!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω και το Cisco 340 στο οποίο θα πέφτουν τα 2 (+1) dlink... Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνεργασίας... Το cisco θα έχει πάνω του μια dlink omni και τα dlink θα έχοθν πάνω τους stelles.
> ...
> ...
> Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και ελπίζω να μην πεταχτεί κανένας παπακαρχαρίας να μου πει διάβασε το Wiki ή ψάξε στο forum... Τρέμω κάθε φορά που κάνω μια ερώτηση...


Ο παπακαρχαρίας παραμονεύει παντού και πάντα.

Από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις πρόθεση να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο μας.

Τουλάχιστον να σε παρακαλέσω να σεβαστείς την συχνότητα, και να πάτε να πάρετε σοβαρές κεραίες, αφού τα dlink που έχετε προμηθευτεί ΔΕΝ ρυθμίζουν ισχύ εξόδου (παραμόνο με εγχείρηση που κάνουμε σχεδόν όλοι στο awmn), και οι Στέλλες έχουν επικυριχθεί στο awmn για τον απίστευτο θόρυβο που μαζεύουν αλλά και μοιράζουν.......

Περιτό να σου πω δε ότι η ισχύς εξόδου σας θα είναι πολύ πάνω από τα νόμιμα όρια, ακόμα και με τις μικρές stelles των 17db, θα εκπέμπετε περίπου 35db, ήτοι 5 φορές δυνατότερα από το νόμιμο όριο.

----------


## TNS

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

Papashark στο http interface του dlink υπάρχει μια επιλογή Antenna transmit power... Αν αυτό είναι στο 12.5% (10dBm) και η stella ειναι 13άρα θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το νόμινο όριο των 20dBm? Αν ναι σίγουρα θα δώσω τα dlink για εγχείρηση στον Acinonyx. Ενώ στην αρχή λέγαμε να βάλουμε πιατάκι+feeder είδαμε ότι ίσως χρειαστεί να συκωθεί ίστος στις ταράτσες των client και για να μην ψάχνουμε το πιάτο στη τζαμαρία κανενός γείτονα αλλάξαμε σε stelles... Όσο για το αν θα συνδεθούμε στο awmn, αν όλα πάνε καλά με το access point τότε ένα ακόμα interface προς cha0s δεν είναι τίποτα, γίνεται και σε μια μέρα...  ::

----------


## papashark

Παρότι λέει ότι ρυθμίζει την ισχύ, στην πραγματικότητα δεν ρυθμίζει τίποτα...

Όσο αναφορά τις 13αρες κεραίες, ΟΧΙ !!!!

Δώστε τα dlink στο acynonix και παρακαλέστε τον να σας τα εγχειρηση και μετά αγοράστε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερες κεραίες. Με τις 13αρες μπορεί καν να μην παίξει το δίκτυο σας.

Ακόμα κάντε ένα έξοδα παραπάνω και πάρτες κεραίες είτε pacific wireless είτε equinox, είναι και οι δύο απείρος καλύτερες από τις stelles.

----------


## Cha0s

> Από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις πρόθεση να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο μας.


Πάνο με τον TNS έχουμε μιλήσει εδώ και καιρό και εξ αρχής συζητάγαμε ότι θα γίνει λινκ με εμένα για να μπουν τα παιδιά στο δίκτυο.

Άδικα τα παρεξήγησες!

Φιλικά,
Βαγγέλης.

----------


## smyrosnik

Εγώ έστειλα pm στον Acinonyx να του στείλω ένα Dlink 900+revC2 (γιατί μένω εκτός Αθήνας) ώστε να δώ πως το φτιάχνει και μετά τα υπόλοιπα 4 dlink που έχω να τα φτιάξω μόνος μου.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Από ότι κατάλαβα δεν έχεις πρόθεση να συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο μας.
> 
> 
> Πάνο με τον TNS έχουμε μιλήσει εδώ και καιρό και εξ αρχής συζητάγαμε ότι θα γίνει λινκ με εμένα για να μπουν τα παιδιά στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Άδικα τα παρεξήγησες!
> 
> ...



Eίμαι ευτυχής που έκανα λάθος και τους παρεξήγησα !!!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Από εχτές έχω στα χέρια μου 2 dlink dwl900ap+ revC με firmware 3.06. Δεν τα έχω παιδέψει πολύ ακόμα αλλά δίχνουν να δουλεύουν καλά. Μόνο το site survey πετυχαίνει 1 στις 3 φορές. Κατά τα άλλα καλά.


Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, απλά να σε προετοιμάσω.. Αν δοκιμάσεις να τα δουλέψεις σε ταράτσα σε απόσταση κάποιον χιλιομέτρων θα αγανακτήσεις.. Καλή επιτυχία.  ::

----------


## trendy

Σήμερα διαπίστωσα κάτι στο 3.07 b1 firmware. Ένας client κατεβάζοντας την ισχύ του στο 12,5% έπεσε από 70% strength σε 25%. Μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος να επιβεβαιώσει την πτώση ισχύος; Στη dlink πάντως δε βρίσκω changelogs.

----------


## Acinonyx

Δυστυχώς δεν αλλάζει κάτι τουλάχιστον σε rev.C2 και rev.C2(SE).. Έχω κάνει άπειρες δοκιμές. Η πτώση ισχύος μάλλον έγινε λόγο της αλλαγής του F/W επειδή με το 3.07 παίζει πάντα σε diversity mode (εκπομπή & λήψη) σε αντίθεση με το 3.02 που παίζει diversity μόνο στην λήψη.

----------


## Arkantos

Εσεις που κάτατε δοκιμές ποια έκδοση του firmware λετε να κρατήσω, την 3.07 ή την 3.02??

----------


## Acinonyx

Χωρίς τις γνωστές εγχείρησεις βάλε το 3.02. Με τις εγχειρήσεις είναι χαλαρά σταθερότερο το 3.07, με καλύτερες δυνατότητες scanαρίσματος και κάποιες επιπλέον επιλογές authentication.

----------


## Arkantos

Με την 3.02 δεν μπορώ να κάνω καθόλου scan, ενώ με την 3.07 το AirPlus manager δεν μπορεί να εντοπίσει το AP. Έβαλα την 3.06b4, όλα φάνηκαν να δουλεύουν καλά, αλλά κάποια στιγμή το AP χάθηκε από το δίκτυο… Δεν απαντάει ούτε στα ping στην IP του (μου βγάζει: Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης). Τι να κάνω;;; Αν θυμάμαι καλά το τελευταίο D-link που είχε αυτό το πρόβλημα κατέληξε στα σκουπίδια… 


> Ωραία... Βρήκα το στίγμα σου στη nodedb... Πες μου πότε θα το πετάξεις να πάω να ψάξω στα σκουπίδια σου...


  ::  

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... &start=315

ipparxeos το πέταξες τελικά ή όχι, για να ξέρω τι θα κάνω κι εγώ με το δικό μου.  ::  


Υ.Γ. Επανορθώνω και ξαναγράφω το post στα ελληνικά και μάλιστα στο μονοτονικό σύστημα!!!
 ::   ::

----------


## 69eyes

Εδώ και κάτι μήνες έχει κυκλοφορήσει και το firmware 3.07b2 το οποίο (σ'εμένα τουλάχιστον) παίζει αρκετά καλά και σταθερά (σε client mode)...

----------


## vaggos13

Σε access point δουλεύει χωρις πρόβλημα το revc1+c2? με όλα τα firmware?

----------


## pc-adsl-akias

Μπορει κανεις να μου πει πως καποιοι με το Net Stumbler βγαζουν γραφηματα;

Εμενα το προγραμα (εκδοση 0.4.0 σε Windows ΧP ) δεν βλεπει το DWL-900AP+
πριν που ειχα PCI καρτα και εκδοση προγραματος 0.3.0 δουλευε.


Εδω και 3μηνες το DWL-900AP+ ,rev c2 ,firmware 3.07b1 δουλευει στα 11Mbps σαν Client πανω σε AP WBR-3400TX (LEVEL-ONE)

----------


## Billgout

To NetStumbler δεν παίζει με ethernet συσκευές.

Ξέχνα το scanning software με το 900αρι........  ::

----------


## wizalex

> Συγνωμη αλλα τελικα τι πρεπει να νω με το κ.....Dlink?Ολοι λενε τα δικα τους.Οταν το πηρα ειχε 3.06 και ολα δουλευαν ρολοι για καμια εβδομαδα.Μετα αρχισαν τα προβληματα.Στην αρχη εχανα τον winner(σε αυτον συνδεομαι) για λιγο, τον ξαναεβλεπα-κολλαγαν τα downloads/uploads και ξεκολαγαν μονα τους μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.Με το καιρο το προβλημα εγινε χειριστο


Α μπράβο... Αυτό ήταν που έψαχνα.

Γειά σας, είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα εδώ. Συγνώμη που δεν εχω σχέση με το AWMN μιας και είμαι στην Άρτα και μόλις ξεκινήσαμε το δικό μας δίκτυο (2 φίλοι, 2 900AP+ και ένας τρίτος με SMC).

Για μια εβδομάδα ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!!! Τι καλά, ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!
24 ώρες σύνδεση, ταχύτητα μεταφοράς 800ΚΒ/sec σταθερότητα και όλα αυτά σε απόσταση 1χμ. Κεραία Pacific Wireless.

Και τι έγινε; Ακριβώς στην εβδομάδα, άρχισαν τα τρελά. Την Κυριακή άρχισα να χάνω τη σύνδεση, να κάνει μεγάλα κενά και 2 φορές έχασα το AP host. Για να συνδεθούμε κάναμε και οι 2 reset.

Πριν είχαμε ping 1ms ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ! Την κυριακή όμως, άρχισε να πιάνει 2,3,5, 11ms ενώ έκανε και failure.
Μέχρι την Κυριακή το βράδυ που το χάσαμε εντελώς. Τώρα πια, 2 μέρες μετά, πολλά Reset, αλλαγή στο firmware (απο 3.6 σε 3.7 αλλά και επιστροφή) και δεν γίνεται τίποτε.

Μόλις ανοίγω το 900άρι μου (client εγώ), συνδέεται 5-6 φορές στο ίδιο δευτερόλεπτο και μετά τίποτε. Καμία επικοινωνία. Στο site survey βλέπω το AP host. 

Μου την έχει δώσει γιατί όλα αυτά έγιναν χωρίς να έχουμε πειράξει τίποτε.
Απλά τη Κυριακή άρχισε να τα παίζει.
Τώρα έχω συνεχώς drop όλα τα πακέτα.
Και τι δεν δοκιμάμε. Αποτέλεσμα μηδέν.

Να το πετάξω το ρημάδι ή όχι;
ΚΑι πες ότι ήμουν άτυχος και κάηκε... Ποιος μου λέει ότι αν πάρω άλλο, δεν θα κάνει τα ίδια σε 5-10-30 μέρες;

----------


## johnnie

Φίλοι συνιδιοκτήτες 900αριών σας κάνω πάσα το καινούργιο (official) firmware για revision C,C2, για να κάνετε εκ νέου tests και να βγάλετε τα συμπεράσματά σας.Για την ώρα το βλέπω αρκετά καλύτερο τουλάχιστον απο άποψη ευαισθησίας (και απο την hacked 3.06)...παρατήρησα δε ότι ρυθμίζοντάς το (σχετικο είναι αυτο!!) στην χαμηλότερη ισχύ λειτουργεί πιο άνετα και σταθερά.Εκτός των άλλων με full ισχύ έβρισκα με την omni 3 access point και με τη χαμηλότερη κάπου 8! (τα έχουμε δεί ολα με αυτή τη συσκευή!) με περίπου 15 surveys ανα περίπτωση στο ίδιο κανάλι.Δοκιμάστε το και γράψτε της εντυπώσεις σας.
*Η έκδοση είναι η 3.10*
.
.
*Καλή τύχη* (διότι κάποιες συσκευές την χρειάζονται με το κιλό!)

----------


## Alani

Στο ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dwl-products/dwl-...y-Firmware.zip
υπάρχει ένα recovery firmware και οδηγίες που μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να σώσετε το dlink 900+ rev. C σας λίγο πριν την σκουπιδιάρα.

Χάρη στη διαδικασία που αναφέρεται αλλά και στο rom file που περιέχεται καταφέραμε να αναστήσουμε ένα 900άρη rev. C, και έπειτα να φορτώσουμε κανονικά το 3.06_mod_0.6_acinonyx

----------


## fuzz

να ρωτησω κατι με τη σειρα μου....

η miniPCI που εχει μεσα το 900αρι μπορει να δεχτει αλλη miniPCI??

πχ την CISCO 350.....???!!!!

----------


## apocosmos

Τελικά υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να δουλέψει η PCMCIA που βρίσκεται μέσα στο 900 (b) ανεξάρτητα; Κάπου δίαβασα ότι μέσα στο 900 είναι μία DWL-650+. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Έχει ξανασυζητηθεί στο παρελθόν (25 σελίδες είναι πολλές για να διαβαστούν);

----------


## mike_

apokosmos : Σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω ναι...
Υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες από την αποδέσμευση της PCMCIA:

http://www.nzwireless.org/postt475.html

Mike

----------


## MerNion

Εβαλα σε ένα C2 που έχω το 3.10 (το πιο καινούριο firmware) και παρατηρώ τα εξής:

(Να σημειώσω οτι έχω "εγχειρίσει" το AP και έχω συνδέσει την εσωτερική κεραία που είχε σε μια Patch και εκεί που ήταν το καλωδιο που πήγαινε στην εγωτερική το έχω βγάλει τελείως από την πλακέτα και το χρησιμοποίησα για να συνδέσω την patch εκεί που συνδεόταν η εσωτερική κεραία).

1) Οταν είναι επιλεγμένο το Diversity συνδέεται κανονικά, έχω μέσο όρο σε ping (όταν είμαι idle) 3ms και έχει και την καλύτερη απόδοση στο κατέβασμα (4mbps)
2) Οταν επιλέγω το External συνδέεται αλλά χωρίς να κατεβάζω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο (idle) έχω μέσο όρο στα ping 200ms
3) Οταν επιλέγω το Internal δεν συνδέεται καθόλου. Τελείως νεκρό.

Οπότε ή λάθος έχουν κάνει και θα ήθελαν όταν επιλέγεις diversity (την τρίτη επιλογή) να δουλεύει η εσωτερική, όταν επιλέγεις externel (την δεύτερη επιλογή) να δουλεύει σε diversity και όταν επιλέγεις internal (την πρώτη) να δουλεύει μόνο η εξωτερική.

----------


## MerNion

> Στο ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dwl-products/dwl-...y-Firmware.zip
> υπάρχει ένα recovery firmware και οδηγίες που μπορούν να σας βοηθήσουν να σώσετε το dlink 900+ rev. C σας λίγο πριν την σκουπιδιάρα.
> 
> Χάρη στη διαδικασία που αναφέρεται αλλά και στο rom file που περιέχεται καταφέραμε να αναστήσουμε ένα 900άρη rev. C, και έπειτα να φορτώσουμε κανονικά το 3.06_mod_0.6_acinonyx


εχει κανείς καμια ιδέα γιατί παρόλο που βάζω το recovery firmware δεν το παίρνει; Με βγάζει ξανά στην οθόνη Firmware Upgrade.... Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## jpan

Πιθανά να έχει πρόβλημα ο μετασχηματιστής ρεύματος του Dlink. Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση όπου είχα, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με ένα καινούριο μετασχηματιστή 6V 2A και το κανονικό firmware και όχι το recovery.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δοκίμασε το εξής μήπως και....

Δώσε τάση στο D-Link, μετά από λίγο κράτα πατημένο το reset για 15 δευτερόλεπτα.
Πατημένο όπως είναι βγάζεις το βύσμα της τάσης και μετά από καμιά
δεκαριά δευτερόλεπτα και πάντα με πατημένο το reset ξαναβάζεις τάση για 10
δευτερόλεπτα.
Το αφήνεις λίγο στην τάση.
Μετά δοκίμασε να ξαναπεράσεις το recovery firmware.

----------


## MerNion

jpan: δεν φταίει αυτό... έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς.

DiMiTRiS^^^: Δυστυχώς το είχα δοκιμάσει και αυτό... Ούτε με το recovery, ούτε με κανονικό...

Αν έχει κάποιος περισσότερες τεχνικές γνώσεις πάνω στο 900 και θέλει να δοκιμάσει ο ίδιος αν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ....

----------


## fantomduck

καλημέρα,
εμένα πάντως το recovery firmware με έσωσε. ή μάλλον.... έσωσε το 900+ απο τα σκουπίδια. πέρασα το recovery πρώτα και μετά το πειραγμένο 3.6. όλα παίζουν μπόμπα...

το awmn για ακόμη μια φορά έδωσε τα φώτα του... :wink;


ευχαριστώ.


E.D

----------


## aprin

Προβλημάτων συνέχεια...

Έστησα σ'ένα φίλο το δίκτυο με Dlink900AP+ πρόσφατα αγορασμένο,και όλα δούλευαν ρολόι για 3 μέρες μέχρι ένα βροχερό απόγευμα (είπα να το κάνω ενδιαφέρον).Σταδιακά του έβγαζε network cable unplugged κτλ,στη συνέχεια αποσυνδέθηκε εντελώς από το δίκτυο.Άλλαξα τροφοδοσία για να μην πέφτει το LAN,αλλά όταν κάνει site survey ανοίγει το παράθυρο και κάνει διαρκώς refresh (γράφει connecting to 192.168.0.50,done και μετά κάνει refresh με συχνότητα 0,5sec περίπου)

Άλλαξα f/w κι έβαλα του Acinonyx.Τα ίδια.Άλλαξα browser (μπας και),τίποτα
Το μηχάνημα είναι πρόσφατα αγορασμένο,υποθέτω ότι είχε την τελευταία έκδοση f/w.Τις πταίει;;

----------


## aprin

Έχει ξανασυζητηθεί τελικά,δεν έκανα καλό search

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15210

Αλλά τελικά ποια είναι η λύση;;;;

----------


## aprin

Έψαξα το κλασσικό dlink για ένα client που θέλω να βάλω στο δίκτυο..από 45ευρώ που έκανε πριν από κάτι μήνες,το βρήκα 120 στο priveshop.Η μόνη διαφορά ήταν νομίζω ότι έπιανε 44Mbps.

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Cha0s

Το 900+ δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον από την D-Link οπότε αν βρεις κάποιο θα είναι από τα τελευταία.

----------


## dti

> Έψαξα το κλασσικό dlink για ένα client που θέλω να βάλω στο δίκτυο..από 45ευρώ που έκανε πριν από κάτι μήνες,το βρήκα 120 στο priveshop.Η μόνη διαφορά ήταν νομίζω ότι *έπιανε 44Mbps*.
> 
> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;


Μήπως βρήκες κάποιο άλλο μοντέλο στα 54 Mbps; Πιθανότατα είναι ακατάλληλο για client.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Έψαξα το κλασσικό dlink για ένα client που θέλω να βάλω στο δίκτυο..από 45ευρώ που έκανε πριν από κάτι μήνες,το βρήκα 120 στο priveshop.Η μόνη διαφορά ήταν νομίζω ότι έπιανε 44Mbps.
> 
> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά;


Ο αποχαιρετισμός: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24695

Ο αντικαταστάτης: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24754

----------


## aprin

http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=1145225374

Μπα,το κλασσικό μου φαίνεται είναι.Αφού είναι σε b

----------


## aprin

Τελικά ποιος είναι ο διάδοχος του Dlink?Έχω 2-3 άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται,το Ovilink είναι γενικά αποδεκτό;Άντε να βρούμε το παλιό καλό Dlink..

----------


## simfun

> Έψαξα το κλασσικό dlink για ένα client που θέλω να βάλω στο δίκτυο..από 45ευρώ που έκανε πριν από κάτι μήνες,το βρήκα 120 στο priveshop.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ilpanos

Παιδιά έπεσαν στα χέρια μου 2 D-Link 900AP+. Το ένα revision B1 και το άλλο revision C2. Ποιο θα είναι καλύτερο για ένα μακρυνό link? (δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να τα δοκιμάσω στην πράξη αυτή τη στιγμή).

----------


## kiofcon

Προσφατα πείρα 2 900 αρια απο το ebay . Και τα δύο όμως είναι πεθαμένα ( ουτε τα λαμπακια τους ανάβουν ) υπάρχει περίπτωση να δοκιμάσω κάτι να τα επαναφέρω ( ή να διορθώσω ) πριν τα στείλω απο κει που ήρθαν ?

----------


## Vigor

Για δές εδώ:

*DLINK 900 recovery*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25107 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25107 Internet

----------


## kiofcon

το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν αναβουν καθόλου τα λαμπακια του και δεν κανω ουτε ping σε αυτο

----------


## costas43gr

Με τι τροφοδοτικο τα εχεις ? Εχει την σωστη ταση το τροφοδοτικο στην εξοδο?(5V/2Ampere)
Μηπως ειναι καποιο προβλημα τροφοδοσιας ?

----------


## sv1bds

Ειναι 99% πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας .

Γιώργος

----------


## manoskol

Ειναι απο αμερική ?
Εχουν 110 V εκει ...

----------


## bak

Ρε παιδια έχω το εξής προβλημα :

απο DLINK ΠΑΏ σε swtitch και απο εκει στο pc... ως εδώ ολα καλα...
αν βαλω στο switch ATA Η ΛΑΠΤΟΠ και ανοιξώ είτε το voip μου είτε το λαπτοπ.. η ταχυτητα στο pc τερματιζεται αυτοματα στο μηδεν αν κατεβαζω κατι..σαν να "ρουφαει¨" την ταχυτητα η αλλη IP ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ..

δοκιμασα στην θέση του dlink na βαλω ovislink και όλα δουλευαν μια χαρα..
αν εχει κανεις καποια ιδεα-βοήθεια..θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.

Ευχαριστώ

Firmware Version 3.06 , Fri, 26 Sep 2003 (αυτήν έχω επάνω..) (του acynonix)

----------

